# Character Performer Auditions



## jbird003

Hey everybody,

I am new to this board, but I have applied for the Disney College Program in Spring of 2009.  I am planning on attending the character performer audition in Nashville in November.

Is this audition for fur characters and face characters? I am actually interested in being one of the princes.

Also, do you all have any tips that may help me out?  I would love to hear about any experiences that you all have had at the Disney auditions.

Thanks!
jbird003


----------



## pr surfer

ygpm


----------



## Ellagirl

jbird003 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I am new to this board, but I have applied for the Disney College Program in Spring of 2009.  I am planning on attending the character performer audition in Nashville in November.
> 
> Is this audition for fur characters and face characters? I am actually interested in being one of the princes.
> 
> Also, do you all have any tips that may help me out?  I would love to hear about any experiences that you all have had at the Disney auditions.
> 
> Thanks!
> jbird003




I did entertaiment for my CP last year and I absolutley loved it!!! I went to the audition before i applied to the college program and i was so nervous but it turned out to be so fun! You arrive and sign in and they give u a name tag with a number on it. The everyone went into the dance studio where your picture is taken and they measure how tall you are. Everything is by height!!  We learned a dance from one of the parades for about 45 minutes and then you learn how to animate. Then everyone leaves the room and then you go back in in small groups and you do it before the casting people. If you think you could do face then they will pull you in the back and see if your right for the part. If they think you'll fit for fur then they will give you a card. 
Just know everyone does fur! Its hard and exhausting but very rewarding! And if they dont have the supplies at the audition to fit you for face then you will have to do it when you arrive.
I hope this helps let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## MistressOfAllEvil

I did the CP in 2006 and while I didn't apply for Entertainment, I ended up there after getting pulled by casting during check-in.  I was somewhat thrown into an audition without really ever thinking about what something like that would be like. 

Out of 8 of us that they pulled at check-in, they moved 5 of us over from our original roles.  I ended up going back to my original role after about 3 months in entertainment.  It just wasn't for me.  But that's okay.  There's lots of people like yourself who really want to do it.  I'd rather make room for those people than take up a spot and not enjoy it.

Anyhow... as far as tips go... smile, Smile, SMILE!!!  Even if you're messing up steps (which I did, because let's face it, I suck at movement) they'll love you if you're super up-beat.

For the animation portion, be over the top.  If you feel incredibly ridiculous, kick it up a notch and you'll be spot on.  Be as big and bold as you can with your motions.  Oh, and smile.  LOL.  

PP is right.  Everything is based on height.  Although... everything is based on what they need, based on height.  That's to say that my Disney height is different than my real height.  The reason we all got pulled from check-in was b/c they need/wanted us for a specific role.  That means that we needed to also be a certain height... even if we weren't.  

GL, have fun & smile!


----------



## jbird003

Thanks for you all your help!

Does anyone know the height of the princes off the top of their head?  I am 6 foot and I'm a little worried that I may be too tall.


----------



## Ellagirl

jbird003 said:


> Thanks for you all your help!
> 
> Does anyone know the height of the princes off the top of their head?  I am 6 foot and I'm a little worried that I may be too tall.



i dont know the exact height but ur not too tall.


----------



## Berlioz70

jbird003 said:


> Thanks for you all your help!
> 
> Does anyone know the height of the princes off the top of their head?  I am 6 foot and I'm a little worried that I may be too tall.



Princesses range between 5'4-5'7. I was measured at 5'7 and a quarter and am too tall. However, Maleficent is in your height range, so you still have a face option!


----------



## jbird003

Thanks for the responses!

Berlioz,  I was actually talking about the princes like Cinderella's Prince or Snow White's Prince.  I'm not sure I would make the best Maleficent...lol!

Have a great night!


----------



## Ellagirl

I know that when i was going into entertainment i had a ton of questions so feel free to PM me if you have any


----------



## Seewhatimesdone

I'm about 5'9. Does anyone know where that would put me? XD


----------



## YouJustBideYourTime!

My tips- smile and get the heck out of that shell. be nutty. You WANT to be noticed. have fun. you will be nervous but look as close to being not nervous as possible  good luck.


----------



## Berlioz70

jbird003 said:


> Thanks for the responses!
> 
> Berlioz,  I was actually talking about the princes like Cinderella's Prince or Snow White's Prince.  I'm not sure I would make the best Maleficent...lol!
> 
> Have a great night!



Haha - oops! I read your question too quickly! Princes are 5'10-6'0, John Smith is a little taller. If they are interested in you as a prince they'll measure you so that you fit into the height.


----------



## savannahjean85

for fur do you get a costume to try out in?
also do you express you want to be princess or do they just speak with the girls they feel are right for face?


----------



## Joanna71985

savannahjean85 said:


> for fur do you get a costume to try out in?
> also do you express you want to be princess or do they just speak with the girls they feel are right for face?



No. You do not try on the costumes at the auditions.

And they pull the people they want to look at for face.


----------



## Dancind

And what happens after they pull someone for face?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Dancind said:


> And what happens after they pull someone for face?



At some auditions they will have costumes, make-up, and wigs. If someone gets pulled for face they will take them back and put them in the costume they may see them as. The costume kinda makes or breaks you. They want to see if you look right in the costume and look like the character.


----------



## jbird003

Hey guys --

I have a couple of character performer question.  Like I said earlier, I am auditioning in November for a character performer for the College Program.

1)  If I don't pass the audition, does that mean that I don't any chance of getting into the CP?  Also, will I receive any type of letter before my audition in November or will it be after?

2)  What are the chances of a CP getting a face character?  Are they pretty slim?

Thanks!


----------



## wonderlandbound

jbird003 said:


> Hey guys --
> 
> I have a couple of character performer question.  Like I said earlier, I am auditioning in November for a character performer for the College Program.
> 
> 1)  If I don't pass the audition, does that mean that I don't any chance of getting into the CP?  Also, will I receive any type of letter before my audition in November or will it be after?
> 
> 2)  What are the chances of a CP getting a face character?  Are they pretty slim?
> 
> Thanks!



1. you still get into the cp if you don't pass auditions. they'll assign you to a role that you put on your list. my friend didn't pass auditions and they put her in her second choice, merch. i don't remember when she got her letter though.

2. i believe it is pretty slim, but not impossible. i know a girl who is friends with snow white right now and others who are in fur. it just depends on what they need and if you are perfect for a character. most likely they will put in you in fur, but they might pull you for face later


----------



## Joanna71985

jbird003 said:


> Hey guys --
> 
> I have a couple of character performer question.  Like I said earlier, I am auditioning in November for a character performer for the College Program.
> 
> 1)  If I don't pass the audition, does that mean that I don't any chance of getting into the CP?  Also, will I receive any type of letter before my audition in November or will it be after?
> 
> 2)  What are the chances of a CP getting a face character?  Are they pretty slim?
> 
> Thanks!



1. No. If you don't pass the audition, they will try to put you into one of the other roles you picked (when I auditioned in 2006, I didn't pass. But I got my second choice, character attendant). Also, you would not receive a letter until after the audition.

2. It's pretty slim for CPs. But I do know a few who were pulled (including my roomie in 2006).


----------



## Sehsun

jbird003 said:


> Also, will I receive any type of letter before my audition in November or will it be after?



I interviewed in January and received a letter in February. It was a letter stating that they were processing my application and my status was pending. 

My audition was in March, and I received a letter 12 days after the audition.


----------



## khancock

jbird003 said:


> 1)  If I don't pass the audition, does that mean that I don't any chance of getting into the CP



At the time of this writing, you have 2 Yes's for this.

However, I'd say not necessarily.  They will consider you for other positions if space is available, but they aren't holding a backup for you in case you don't make it through.

It was either on these boards or another where several people who were cut from auditions were not offered another position because they were full.

Now this could be that they were full-full (everything) or that the other positions that they were interested in were full and they weren't willing to do any of the positions that they still had open.


----------



## jbird003

Hey guys...

I'm a little bit worried about the dance portion of the audition.  I have never received any formal dance training, but I'm used to working with a choreographer during various shows that I have been in.

Are there any basic steps that I need to make sure I'm comfortable with before the audition?

Thanks!


----------



## impsythealmighty

jbird003 said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> I'm a little bit worried about the dance portion of the audition.  I have never received any formal dance training, but I'm used to working with a choreographer during various shows that I have been in.
> 
> Are there any basic steps that I need to make sure I'm comfortable with before the audition?
> 
> Thanks!



You should be fine. They don't do complicated things you need to be trained to know - they show you how to do the steps, and they get more complex as the routine continues so they know where your skill level is. If you've practiced learning choreography before you're ahead of the game.  Just remember to smile and get the arm motions even if you can't get the feet!


----------



## Lost_1n_oz

will we know the day of our audition whether we passed or not or do we still need to wait for our acceptance letters to know for sure?

This may be somewhat of a stupid question, but I'm already getting impatient waiting for my letter and my audition is still more than a month away!


----------



## Joanna71985

Lost_1n_oz said:


> will we know the day of our audition whether we passed or not or do we still need to wait for our acceptance letters to know for sure?
> 
> This may be somewhat of a stupid question, but I'm already getting impatient waiting for my letter and my audition is still more than a month away!



No. You will not know if you were accepted/declined until after the audition. This is because some of the other roles you picked could be full if you didn't pass the audition.


----------



## Ellagirl

the day i auditioned they told me if i passed the character audtion and then i had to wait to hear from the college program to see if i got into that


----------



## Joanna71985

It took me almost 3 weeks after my audition to get my acceptance letter (I found out about 5 days after that I didn't get performer).


----------



## Lost_1n_oz

Ahh ok thank you!! That's exactly what I wanted to know!


----------



## Berlioz70

Ellagirl said:


> the day i auditioned they told me if i passed the character audtion and then i had to wait to hear from the college program to see if i got into that



By any chance did you audition in Orlando? They do tell Orlando the day of, but most other locations do not find out until they receive an e-mail about 1-3 weeks later.


----------



## CrazySteph

I hear in auditions that you have to act out a character??!! I don't understand this.. can some explain this to me?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

At my audition they just had us act out meeting a character and then being hungry and getting food. They told us to act how we would when we met a specific character (so they could tell who we were meeting) and then act like we were hungry and find food. And do all of this over-exaggerated too lol


----------



## CrazySteph

bellaDisneydncr said:


> At my audition they just had us act out meeting a character and then being hungry and getting food. They told us to act how we would when we met a specific character (so they could tell who we were meeting) and then act like we were hungry and find food. And do all of this over-exaggerated too lol



oh okay!! thank you so much!!!! but if you dont mind me asking.. (i'm not trying to cheat or anything i swear!!) but like could you give me an example for the acting out a character? cause i have no idea what would you do?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

CrazySteph said:


> oh okay!! thank you so much!!!! but if you dont mind me asking.. (i'm not trying to cheat or anything i swear!!) but like could you give me an example for the acting out a character? cause i have no idea what would you do?



oh no it's fine! 

My friend (i don't remember if he used this or not but) he was going to "meet" Gaston and do imaginary pull-ups on his biceps. I met Cinderella and tried on her glass slipper. There were lots of cute ideas though. People were very imaginative.

I'm not sure if they do this at every audition though


----------



## RUPSYCHED4DISNEY

hey everybody! this thread has been super helpful! could anyone tell me about how long the audition lasts? i'm trying to fly out to pittsburgh and was wondering if i should schedule the flight home the same day (the audition starts at 10am) or fly home (to philly) the next day??

thanks so much!!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

RUPSYCHED4DISNEY said:


> hey everybody! this thread has been super helpful! could anyone tell me about how long the audition lasts? i'm trying to fly out to pittsburgh and was wondering if i should schedule the flight home the same day (the audition starts at 10am) or fly home (to philly) the next day??
> 
> thanks so much!!



Hi! I went to the audition in Pittsburgh in March. It started at 10 and there were about 100 or so people there and I was no. 42. (the numbers are there for a good reason- not to scare - i promise lol) I got done around 2 i believe- i'm not exactly sure, though. And of course, people behind me were there longer. So unless it's a later in the night flight- i would wait until the next day. Plus it might not be as tiring that day. Believe me- you will be tired and hot after the audition.


----------



## Ellagirl

RUPSYCHED4DISNEY said:


> hey everybody! this thread has been super helpful! could anyone tell me about how long the audition lasts? i'm trying to fly out to pittsburgh and was wondering if i should schedule the flight home the same day (the audition starts at 10am) or fly home (to philly) the next day??
> 
> thanks so much!!



My audition felt like it took forever. I think i started at 4 or 5 and i was there untill 9:30/10:00 and there were people who were still there waiting for the second dance audition. You could probably fly home later that night but if u want to be safe then fly home the next day. There were 80 people at my audition i think.


----------



## americangeiko

bellaDisneydncr said:


> At my audition they just had us act out meeting a character and then being hungry and getting food. They told us to act how we would when we met a specific character (so they could tell who we were meeting) and then act like we were hungry and find food. And do all of this over-exaggerated too lol



The pantomiming or "puppetry" as disney puts it, is common for an audition.  It can make or break your audition because if you don't have the right "face" (aka no a 'face' character),and can't dance (not a good parade performer), then they look at your ability to mime to see if you'd fit as a "fur".

Should you fall short there, or they not need someone in your height range, you'll get waitlisted.


----------



## simpsoncan2

Here is a good 'what if' question. What if you try out for an audition and don't make it and you get another position as a CP, like merchandise? What are your chances or opportunities to get called upon, re-cast, or retry another audition for a character after you have started the CP?


----------



## Berlioz70

simpsoncan2 said:


> Here is a good 'what if' question. What if you try out for an audition and don't make it and you get another position as a CP, like merchandise? What are your chances or opportunities to get called upon, re-cast, or retry another audition for a character after you have started the CP?



Next to impossible. If you are hired as merchandise then you will not be asked to move to entertainment. They will describe this at your audition - but less than 50% of people who audition actually make it (last year about 250 people made it out of 700-900 auditioners) - if all of those people came to the program and started auditioning again then the rest of the CP departments would be in serious trouble... so entertainment will not take any CPs until they complete their contract with their current department.

Also, you are not allowed to audition more than once every 6 months, so that stops anyone interested in auditioning for entertainment once they arrive. They also wouldn't call a recast, because as it is there is already a multi-month waiting list for people who want to be in entertainment. This waiting list is for people who passed the audition, there were just no openings in their height ranges.

On the other side however, if you are still interested in being a character perform after your program you can audition during your last month. You can use this audition to extend into a new entertainment CP or to go seasonal.


----------



## Joanna71985

simpsoncan2 said:


> Here is a good 'what if' question. What if you try out for an audition and don't make it and you get another position as a CP, like merchandise? What are your chances or opportunities to get called upon, re-cast, or retry another audition for a character after you have started the CP?




Not very likely, unfortunately. Once you are given your role for the CP, that's your role. If you are planning on extending though, you can audition again at the end of the CP.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Berlioz70 said:


> Next to impossible. If you are hired as merchandise then you will not be asked to move to entertainment. They will describe this at your audition - but less than 50% of people who audition actually make it (last year about 250 people made it out of 700-900 auditioners) - if all of those people came to the program and started auditioning again then the rest of the CP departments would be in serious trouble... so entertainment will not take any CPs until they complete their contract with their current department.
> 
> Also, you are not allowed to audition more than once every 6 months, so that stops anyone interested in auditioning for entertainment once they arrive. They also wouldn't call a recast, because as it is there is already a multi-month waiting list for people who want to be in entertainment. This waiting list is for people who passed the audition, there were just no openings in their height ranges.
> 
> On the other side however, if you are still interested in being a character perform after your program you can audition during your last month. You can use this audition to extend into a new entertainment CP or to go seasonal.



*Concerning character pool only:*

So if you get put into the character pool because your height range is full, as I understand it, you wait until they call you letting you know they need you and at some point you decide whether you want to wait forever or go ahead and sign on for another role... right? If you choose to wait it out, what happens if they don't call you? Could someone explain this a little better, maybe with a timeframe?

If you choose to accept a different role instead of waiting to be called, do you remain on the list for character and if they need you, they'll pull you from your current role and put you in entertainment or do you completely sign off from that when you accept your other role?

This is purely hypothetical concerning being put into a character pool because your height range is full!


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> *Concerning character pool only:*
> 
> So if you get put into the character pool because your height range is full, as I understand it, you wait until they call you letting you know they need you and at some point you decide whether you want to wait forever or go ahead and sign on for another role... right? If you choose to wait it out, what happens if they don't call you? Could someone explain this a little better, maybe with a timeframe?
> 
> If you choose to accept a different role instead of waiting to be called, do you remain on the list for character and if they need you, they'll pull you from your current role and put you in entertainment or do you completely sign off from that when you accept your other role?
> 
> This is purely hypothetical concerning being put into a character pool because your height range is full!



That's right. You have to wait until they call you. If they don't call you by the time it is time for you to leave, you would have to decide if you wanted another role (and hopefully one would be available).

If you choose another role for the CP, that would be your role for the CP.


----------



## Jedi Jenn

Hi everyone. I am in the process of applying for the Disney Internship. I have my application in and my interview on Thrusday. My friend and I are going to go audition to be Character Preformers. My dream is to be Belle, but I know everyone and their mom wants to be Belle, so I'm not holding my breath but I am hopeful.

I do have several questions for y'all who have been through the audition process. I've never auditioned for anything before and I am really nervous but I think having my questions answered will help.

1) Are characters chosen just by height. Like for the Princesses are they just looked at by height or does weight go into account too. I'm not overweight at all, but I am not a stick either, I have curves and I'm scared that will hold me back from being chosen as a character.

2) For the singing part of the audition is it better to choose a more Disney-like song or reach out to show more of your range. I really like the songs from Rent, but I don't know if they are too, er, raunchy for what I'm auditioning for. I also am considering doing some songs from Wicked.

Also, did you guys have to bring your own sheet music?

3) Is it better to dress professionally or comfortably?

Hmm, I think that is it for now. 

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Joanna71985

Jedi Jenn said:


> Hi everyone. I am in the process of applying for the Disney Internship. I have my application in and my interview on Thrusday. My friend and I are going to go audition to be Character Preformers. My dream is to be Belle, but I know everyone and their mom wants to be Belle, so I'm not holding my breath but I am hopeful.
> 
> I do have several questions for y'all who have been through the audition process. I've never auditioned for anything before and I am really nervous but I think having my questions answered will help.
> 
> 1) Are characters chosen just by height. Like for the Princesses are they just looked at by height or does weight go into account too. I'm not overweight at all, but I am not a stick either, I have curves and I'm scared that will hold me back from being chosen as a character.
> 
> 2) For the singing part of the audition is it better to choose a more Disney-like song or reach out to show more of your range. I really like the songs from Rent, but I don't know if they are too, er, raunchy for what I'm auditioning for. I also am considering doing some songs from Wicked.
> 
> Also, did you guys have to bring your own sheet music?
> 
> 3) Is it better to dress professionally or comfortably?
> 
> Hmm, I think that is it for now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone!



1. All characters go by weight. But some do go by weight too.

2. There is no singing audition for CPs. Are you going to a CP audition?

3. I would say comfortably.


----------



## lordofhaladin

Hello! what all should the hopefuls bring? I have heard head shots and sheet music, but then I have heard no singing (thank goodness! lol)  also, if it's a long day should lunch be brought? and what did everyone wear to the auditions?  I am seriously nervous! lol!


----------



## Joanna71985

lordofhaladin said:


> Hello! what all should the hopefuls bring? I have heard head shots and sheet music, but then I have heard no singing (thank goodness! lol)  also, if it's a long day should lunch be brought? and what did everyone wear to the auditions?  I am seriously nervous! lol!



For CP auditions, you don't need a head shot or sheet music- just yourself.

I wore comfortable black pants and a t-shirt.


----------



## lordofhaladin

Joanna71985 said:


> For CP auditions, you don't need a head shot or sheet music- just yourself.
> 
> I wore comfortable black pants and a t-shirt.




yay! thank you!  so yoga pants are okay? or doesn't matter so long as you look respectable and can move?   I am so excited and I have to wait a few weeks and forever for my interview and audition! lol!

also, i don't know if this would be "cheating" but do they care if you branch out and talk to the other hopefuls?


----------



## Joanna71985

lordofhaladin said:


> yay! thank you!  so yoga pants are okay? or doesn't matter so long as you look respectable and can move?   I am so excited and I have to wait a few weeks and forever for my interview and audition! lol!
> 
> also, i don't know if this would be "cheating" but do they care if you branch out and talk to the other hopefuls?



Yoga pants are fine.


It's fine. You just have to be careful what is discussed.


----------



## americangeiko

A headshot is not necessary, neither is a resume, but if you have previous experience, it's in your own benefit to make it known.


----------



## Jedi Jenn

Joanna71985 said:


> 1. All characters go by weight. But some do go by weight too.
> 
> 2. There is no singing audition for CPs. Are you going to a CP audition?
> 
> 3. I would say comfortably.



1. So everything is done by your weight?

2. Yes, but I read on the audition main site about the singing. I do want to sing, do they not do that at all?

3. Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

Jedi Jenn said:


> 1. So everything is done by your weight?
> 
> 2. Yes, but I read on the audition main site about the singing. I do want to sing, do they not do that at all?
> 
> 3. Thanks!



1. No. Everything is done by height. But there are a few characters where weight is important. For the others, it isn't (to an extent).

2. That is not for CPs. CPs don't have any singing roles in entertainment. The only singing roles fall under Equity (which is FT/PT).

3. You're welcome.


----------



## americangeiko

Jedi Jenn said:


> 1. So everything is done by your weight?
> 
> 2. Yes, but I read on the audition main site about the singing. I do want to sing, do they not do that at all?
> 
> 3. Thanks!



1) Not everything.  Only certain characters, like face characters.  Otherwise, everything *is* done by height, and often your height can make or break you when it comes to a role.

2) Roles that involved singing, like 'Voices of Liberty' are not available to CPs, only FT/PT/Seasonal Entertainment CMs, and often, it's only Equity performers who get these roles.


----------



## lordofhaladin

Joanna71985 said:


> Yoga pants are fine.
> 
> 
> It's fine. You just have to be careful what is discussed.




thanks!  so stick to Mickey and small chat pretty much eh?


----------



## Jedi Jenn

Thanks guys. I am like 5'6 or 5'7. I think I read back that was the height for the Princesses.  I have some hope yet!


----------



## lordofhaladin

americangeiko said:


> A headshot is not necessary, neither is a resume, but if you have previous experience, it's in your own benefit to make it known.



okay thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

lordofhaladin said:


> thanks!  so stick to Mickey and small chat pretty much eh?



Somewhat.


----------



## lordofhaladin

Jedi Jenn said:


> Thanks guys. I am like 5'6 or 5'7. I think I read back that was the height for the Princesses.  I have some hope yet!



to quote Arwen "there is always hope"   I am hoping that I am in the proper height range!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Jedi Jenn said:


> Thanks guys. I am like 5'6 or 5'7. I think I read back that was the height for the Princesses.  I have some hope yet!



Yes it is.


----------



## karlijo

Hey everyone! Thanks for all the advice on the auditions. 
I've applied for the Spring 09 Advantage CP. I've already had my interview and now I just have to wait for my audition. Is anyone auditioning in Chicago? If so, I'll see ya there!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> That's right. You have to wait until they call you. If they don't call you by the time it is time for you to leave, you would have to decide if you wanted another role (and hopefully one would be available).
> 
> If you choose another role for the CP, that would be your role for the CP.



Will they tell you what role you'd be put in should you choose to not wait to be called for character performer? For example, if my second choice is Character Attendant, would they let me know if I chose to not be a performer, I would be placed as an attendant until it fills? 

If I decide to stay in the character pool and don't get called before I leave for Florida, will they extend an invitation to be in a role that I didn't choose on my role checklist? For example, if I don't put custodial on my checklist, but everything else is full, could they put me in custodial last minute?


Has anyone had any experience with this and had to be put into another role last minute? What roles were left?


----------



## bgirl781

If you're auditioning for a character, do you need to complete your phone interview and mail/fax in your role checklist and app beforehand? Or do they do interviews and accept paper copies there?

I've completed my applications online, and I did my web-based interview for the DL CP (I'm going for both DL and WDW). My audition is Nov 2 in OKC.


----------



## Joanna71985

bgirl781 said:


> If you're auditioning for a character, do you need to complete your phone interview and mail/fax in your role checklist and app beforehand? Or do they do interviews and accept paper copies there?
> 
> I've completed my applications online, and I did my web-based interview for the DL CP (I'm going for both DL and WDW). My audition is Nov 2 in OKC.



They don't accept the interview papers there at the audition. It would have to be mailed in before.


----------



## bgirl781

Do you mean the application papers?

And that the phone interview must be completed beforehand?


----------



## Joanna71985

bgirl781 said:


> Do you mean the application papers?
> 
> And that the phone interview must be completed beforehand?



Yes.


----------



## Katieinwonderland

Hi, I was wondering if I could ask a question - I'm not actually applying for the CP, I'm applying for FT but I'm auditioning to be a character/parade performer and I thought this place would be a good place to ask! I have dance background but have never auditioned before, and I was wondering what I should wear - it's not technically a dance audition but I know there will be a dance to learn so what kind of things do people wear? Also, on the auditions website it mentions bringing headshots with you - is that for all auditions? I don't have any right now and I don't want to get them done if they're not really necessary. Any help would be appreciated, I'm more nervous than I thought I would be!!


----------



## Sorahana

Katieinwonderland said:


> Hi, I was wondering if I could ask a question - I'm not actually applying for the CP, I'm applying for FT but I'm auditioning to be a character/parade performer and I thought this place would be a good place to ask! I have dance background but have never auditioned before, and I was wondering what I should wear - it's not technically a dance audition but I know there will be a dance to learn so what kind of things do people wear? Also, on the auditions website it mentions bringing headshots with you - is that for all auditions? I don't have any right now and I don't want to get them done if they're not really necessary. Any help would be appreciated, I'm more nervous than I thought I would be!!



You will need to bring headshots since you're auditioning for FT. Also wear comfortable clothes like sweats, yoga pants, etc. You're also going to have to sing as well (as far as I know but I'm positive about the rest of this information).


----------



## bgirl781

Thanks for letting me know about the phone interview!

One last question (for now) - I heard that apparently, at the auditions, I can also go for seasonal work. Ideally, I would love to work seasonally this summer, and then do the CP next spring advantage (2010). Do I need to complete any applications ahead of time for seasonal? I was told by my campus rep that I just need to talk to the people running the audition so that they know I am auditioning for seasonal, DLR CP and WDW CP, so is that all I need to worry about?


----------



## Katieinwonderland

Sorahana said:


> You will need to bring headshots since you're auditioning for FT. Also wear comfortable clothes like sweats, yoga pants, etc. You're also going to have to sing as well (as far as I know but I'm positive about the rest of this information).




Seriously??? I had NO idea I had to sing!!!  That will not be pretty, I can't sing at all! That's a little off putting - on the website it just mentioned the dance portion and the animation exercise. Hmmm, maybe I won't go for this after all. But thanks for the other info, I really appreciate it


----------



## Sorahana

Katieinwonderland said:


> Seriously??? I had NO idea I had to sing!!!  That will not be pretty, I can't sing at all! That's a little off putting - on the website it just mentioned the dance portion and the animation exercise. Hmmm, maybe I won't go for this after all. But thanks for the other info, I really appreciate it



http://corporate.disney.go.com/auditions/experience/prepare.html
That tells all. Yea I was wrong you don't have to sing lol. Sorry for the scare!


----------



## Katieinwonderland

Sorahana said:


> http://corporate.disney.go.com/auditions/experience/prepare.html
> That tells all. Yea I was wrong you don't have to sing lol. Sorry for the scare!



That's OK, LOL!!! I was panicking a bit - I just tried singing a bit and my kitten hissed at me and then walked away in disgust so I wasn't feeling too confident!!


----------



## wonderlandbound

i know its not very likely, but does anyone know how often they pull for face characters at CP auditions?? i know it's not often that CPs get face but i was just wondering if they at least try the wigs and stuff at CP auditions too...

sorry if that was worded badly. i'm running on little sleep


----------



## Joanna71985

wonderlandbound said:


> i know its not very likely, but does anyone know how often they pull for face characters at CP auditions?? i know it's not often that CPs get face but i was just wondering if they at least try the wigs and stuff at CP auditions too...
> 
> sorry if that was worded badly. i'm running on little sleep



It varies. Some do, and some don't. The last time I auditioned in Boston, they didn't pull for face.


----------



## Berlioz70

wonderlandbound said:


> i know its not very likely, but does anyone know how often they pull for face characters at CP auditions?? i know it's not often that CPs get face but i was just wondering if they at least try the wigs and stuff at CP auditions too...
> 
> sorry if that was worded badly. i'm running on little sleep



They do take cosmetology to some of the larger audition locations... but even if they don't pull you there, if they see something they like at your audition then you'll get pulled on your day 2 at check-in.


----------



## tennismouse

jbird003 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I am new to this board, but I have applied for the Disney College Program in Spring of 2009.  I am planning on attending the character performer audition in Nashville in November.
> 
> Is this audition for fur characters and face characters? I am actually interested in being one of the princes.
> 
> Also, do you all have any tips that may help me out?  I would love to hear about any experiences that you all have had at the Disney auditions.
> 
> Thanks!
> jbird003



Jbird003,


I applied for Spring 2009 also and will be going to the Nashville auditions too. Are you nervous about the auditions? I am still slightly nervous but reading the responses on here has definitely helped.


----------



## smkndofpnutdssrt

Question, if sign in is at 9:30 am, about when do you think auditions would end? I don't know how many people will be there. It's in Orem Utah, so probably not as much as other places.


----------



## Joanna71985

smkndofpnutdssrt said:


> Question, if sign in is at 9:30 am, about when do you think auditions would end? I don't know how many people will be there. It's in Orem Utah, so probably not as much as other places.



I would expect to be there at least 2-3 hours. It varies by the amount of people, and if you are called back for anything.


----------



## elphie101

I just auditioned at Rochester this Friday. Sign in was at 10:30, and I was the 10th person, in the third group. I was done around 12:30.


----------



## DisneyFanForLife89

My audition is November 5th in Orlando.  I can't wait!  Anyone else going to that one?


----------



## karlijo

So I had my character audition in Chicago on Friday the 24th. My audition was a blast and I thought I did great but I was a bit confused about what the recruiter told my group after the audition. I was the 11th person out of 85 so my group was the second to go. After the audition the recruiter told us he had good and bad news. He said that we passed the audition but now they have to figure out where to put us. So does that sound like I made it? or does it sound like I've been put in the character pool?  

Also, Chicago, along with NY, is the first audition site of the season, so they couldn't know if Ive been put in the character pool. I was measured at 5.3. So I'm not under 5 or over 6 but I'm not at the average height (like 5'4 - 5'8). I'm just freaking out and don't know what to think.  

ARGH!


----------



## Berlioz70

karlijo said:


> So I had my character audition in Chicago on Friday the 24th. My audition was a blast and I thought I did great but I was a bit confused about what the recruiter told my group after the audition. I was the 11th person out of 85 so my group was the second to go. After the audition the recruiter told us he had good and bad news. He said that we passed the audition but now they have to figure out where to put us. So does that sound like I made it? or does it sound like I've been put in the character pool?
> 
> Also, Chicago, along with NY, is the first audition site of the season, so they couldn't know if Ive been put in the character pool. I was measured at 5.3. So I'm not under 5 or over 6 but I'm not at the average height (like 5'4 - 5'8). I'm just freaking out and don't know what to think.
> 
> ARGH!



They are actually over staffed in ALL heights!! Even though they say they give special consideration above six and below five, they really are full in those too. Most of the fairies they just hired are your height, which is why yours is extra tight, and they've taken away most of the munk meet and greets which just leaves Pooh in your range. In order to help make up for it they did just add Mittens into your height range - but she requires a slender frame. 

What was your exact measurement? If you are a the higher end of 5'3 you'd be closer to King Louie, Smee and Bolt. If you're down into 5'2 then you'd get Little Einsteins, 5'3 is really just Pooh and Munks.

It is possible to be put into the pool that first weekend (that's what happened to my roommate), if you do get the pool then make sure you call to indicate that you're really interested! My roommate did that and was pulled out of the pool within the next couple weeks (before auditions were over).


----------



## princess Snow

I attended the Phoenix audition yesterday!   There were about 45-50 people.  The audition was for Disneyland and Disney World, and the recruiters were both from Disneyland.  The whole audition lasted approx. 2 hours, and we didn't dance at all.  (I was surprised) Everything was animation-based.  The recruiters pulled 6 girls for face character consideration.  They told everyone we would get an answer by email in 2-3 weeks.  The recruiters also accepted headshots and resumes from those who brought them.


----------



## karlijo

Berlioz70 said:


> They are actually over staffed in ALL heights!! Even though they say they give special consideration above six and below five, they really are full in those too. Most of the fairies they just hired are your height, which is why yours is extra tight, and they've taken away most of the munk meet and greets which just leaves Pooh in your range. In order to help make up for it they did just add Mittens into your height range - but she requires a slender frame.
> 
> What was your exact measurement? If you are a the higher end of 5'3 you'd be closer to King Louie, Smee and Bolt. If you're down into 5'2 then you'd get Little Einsteins, 5'3 is really just Pooh and Munks.
> 
> It is possible to be put into the pool that first weekend (that's what happened to my roommate), if you do get the pool then make sure you call to indicate that you're really interested! My roommate did that and was pulled out of the pool within the next couple weeks (before auditions were over).



So are you saying they're over staffed in all the height ranges right now? I assumed they would fill up in every height range but I assumed that average height would fill up faster. My exact measurement was 64inches and I have a very slender body. 

Also, I emailed the Disney recruiter lady on the 29th asking if she new exactly when they would send the emails because I have to know for school and course credit purposes asap. She told me she hoped they would send the emails by the end of the week, but I didn't get anything.


----------



## Joanna71985

64 inches (5'4) is a common height, unfortunately. The entire Munk height is a common height range.


----------



## elphie101

Berlioz70 said:


> They are actually over staffed in ALL heights!! Even though they say they give special consideration above six and below five, they really are full in those too. Most of the fairies they just hired are your height, which is why yours is extra tight, and they've taken away most of the munk meet and greets which just leaves Pooh in your range. In order to help make up for it they did just add Mittens into your height range - but she requires a slender frame.
> 
> What was your exact measurement? If you are a the higher end of 5'3 you'd be closer to King Louie, Smee and Bolt. If you're down into 5'2 then you'd get Little Einsteins, 5'3 is really just Pooh and Munks.
> 
> It is possible to be put into the pool that first weekend (that's what happened to my roommate), if you do get the pool then make sure you call to indicate that you're really interested! My roommate did that and was pulled out of the pool within the next couple weeks (before auditions were over).



And here I thought being on the first weekend would put me out of character pool danger.....oh dear  This is going to make waiting for the e-mail even more unbearable. I was measured at 5'7", is that particularly common?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

karlijo said:


> So I had my character audition in Chicago on Friday the 24th. My audition was a blast and I thought I did great but I was a bit confused about what the recruiter told my group after the audition. I was the 11th person out of 85 so my group was the second to go. After the audition the recruiter told us he had good and bad news. He said that we passed the audition but now they have to figure out where to put us. So does that sound like I made it? or does it sound like I've been put in the character pool?
> 
> Also, Chicago, along with NY, is the first audition site of the season, so they couldn't know if Ive been put in the character pool. I was measured at 5.3. So I'm not under 5 or over 6 but I'm not at the average height (like 5'4 - 5'8). I'm just freaking out and don't know what to think.
> 
> ARGH!



If you speak with a recruiter about your situation, please ask them about assignment to the character pool. Do they fill the spots as they tour the country, leaving the last few cities with thinner chances (because of fewer spots left) or do they wait until the end of all auditions?

If its the former, I'll probably consider flying to the east coast for a sooner audition, but that'll be expensive so I want to be sure it'll help! 

Thanks and good luck! Please keep us updated on what they say!


----------



## Joanna71985

elphie101 said:


> And here I thought being on the first weekend would put me out of character pool danger.....oh dear  This is going to make waiting for the e-mail even more unbearable. I was measured at 5'7", is that particularly common?



It's common, but also there aren't many characters in that range.


----------



## elphie101

Here's another random question: I know CPs don't get to do any shows, cause that are equity-only, but can can do parades.....what about things like Fantasmic? It'd be a DREAM to be in Fantasmic.....just wondering


----------



## Joanna71985

elphie101 said:


> Here's another random question: I know CPs don't get to do any shows, cause that are equity-only, but can can do parades.....what about things like Fantasmic? It'd be a DREAM to be in Fantasmic.....just wondering



CPs can do shows (its VERY rare, though). If CPs get picked for anything, most of the time it is for parades. It all depends on what they are looking for.

And for the record, Fantasmic is a show.


----------



## karlijo

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> If you speak with a recruiter about your situation, please ask them about assignment to the character pool. Do they fill the spots as they tour the country, leaving the last few cities with thinner chances (because of fewer spots left) or do they wait until the end of all auditions?
> 
> If its the former, I'll probably consider flying to the east coast for a sooner audition, but that'll be expensive so I want to be sure it'll help!
> 
> Thanks and good luck! Please keep us updated on what they say!



I talked with a recruiter before the audition at my school presentation. I was thinking about going to the audition in Des Moines because my family lives in the Quad Cities and I knew at Des Moines there would be less people so I thought I'd have a better advantage. He said it doesn't matter where you go because they wait till the auditions are over to make their final decision so you don't need to waste all the money to fly to a different audition. That's why I was confused when the other recruiter told me they were sending emails by the end of the week.


----------



## Joanna71985

They do make some decisions before all the auditions are over. I received my email 5 days after the audition (that said I didn't get performer). My letter came 2.5 weeks after the audition (my audition was the first one).


----------



## impsythealmighty

elphie101 said:


> Here's another random question: I know CPs don't get to do any shows, cause that are equity-only, but can can do parades.....what about things like Fantasmic? It'd be a DREAM to be in Fantasmic.....just wondering



It is possible, however they mostly train full time people for things like that, especially because it's such a desirable thing to be able to do. CPs leave so soon that there's really no point in training us for things like that when they have plenty of FTers who can do it. Sadly.


----------



## elphie101

Do they really wait till the end of the auditions? The sheet they gave us post-audition said we'd get an e-mail in 2-3 weeks either saying we passed, we're character pool, or we didn't pass. I was hoping to hear by the next week and a half, I can't imagine waiting another month!


----------



## karlijo

elphie101 said:


> Do they really wait till the end of the auditions? The sheet they gave us post-audition said we'd get an e-mail in 2-3 weeks either saying we passed, we're character pool, or we didn't pass. I was hoping to hear by the next week and a half, I can't imagine waiting another month!



That's what one person told me. I'm really not sure at this point because I keep hearing different things. I'm going to wait until Friday(then it will be 2 weeks since my audition) and if I don't hear anything I'm going to email my recruiter. What did they tell you after your audition? 

Does anyone have any clue how many people they take?


----------



## elphie101

Direct quote from the sheet: "The College Recruiting Team will notify you in 2-3 weeks *through e-mail* and mail in regards to the results of your audition."

So I'm giving them till Nov. 14 (my 3 weeks) before I politely e-mail my recruiter about the status. I realllllly hope this time frame is accurate, because I need to get the internship approved by my department head and we only have 4 days of class after Thanksgiving, so I don't want to be forced to wait till the last minute. Especially because if my school doesn't want to give me credit, I have to take online classes somewhere so I don't lose my full-time student status, and I can't exactly do this last minute


----------



## Berlioz70

elphie101 said:


> And here I thought being on the first weekend would put me out of character pool danger.....oh dear  This is going to make waiting for the e-mail even more unbearable. I was measured at 5'7", is that particularly common?



I'm 5'7 and trust me - that's a MUCH better height than some of our shorter counterparts. There are 7 "common" characters in my range (meaning that there are 7 characters I can be with out in the parks everyday). I was disapproved in 2, so that leaves me with 5. There are others in our range, but they do not do regular meet 'n greets, but they do have specials! It's not a great height - but has more options than the pooh and munk range!



MarinaAndCharlie said:


> If you speak with a recruiter about your situation, please ask them about assignment to the character pool. Do they fill the spots as they tour the country, leaving the last few cities with thinner chances (because of fewer spots left) or do they wait until the end of all auditions?



They do hold spots for later in the audition period - which is why some early people will get placed in the pool depending on how high their scores are.



elphie101 said:


> Here's another random question: I know CPs don't get to do any shows, cause that are equity-only, but can can do parades.....what about things like Fantasmic? It'd be a DREAM to be in Fantasmic.....just wondering



The only equity performers are people who sing, act, and dance in the castle show and beauty and the beast. The dancers in HSM3, FOLK, MK Welcome show, and all parades are character performers, not equity. Anyone in a costume (ie Cogsworth, all of Fantasmic) are also character performers. Technically speaking CPs could be selected for shows (I know of at least 4 in the Christmas stage show) but it's pretty rare and you're color code has to be a high yellow in movement.



karlijo said:


> I talked with a recruiter before the audition at my school presentation. I was thinking about going to the audition in Des Moines because my family lives in the Quad Cities and I knew at Des Moines there would be less people so I thought I'd have a better advantage. He said it doesn't matter where you go because they wait till the auditions are over to make their final decision so you don't need to waste all the money to fly to a different audition. That's why I was confused when the other recruiter told me they were sending emails by the end of the week.



Yay for Iowans! I auditioned in Des Moines in March (I'm from Cedar Rapids). Des Moines was pretty early in the season, you should be fine.



elphie101 said:


> Do they really wait till the end of the auditions? The sheet they gave us post-audition said we'd get an e-mail in 2-3 weeks either saying we passed, we're character pool, or we didn't pass. I was hoping to hear by the next week and a half, I can't imagine waiting another month!



Nope - you should hear within two weeks, just like the sheet you received at the audition said.



karlijo said:


> Does anyone have any clue how many people they take?



For this current season about 700-900 people auditioned and we have just under 250. I'm not sure if that number includes those who extended or just the new people who started with the FA and fall programs.


----------



## karlijo

Berlioz70 said:


> Yay for Iowans! I auditioned in Des Moines in March (I'm from Cedar Rapids). Des Moines was pretty early in the season, you should be fine.




That's great someone from Iowa made it down to DW! My ex-boyfriend lives in Cedar Rapids. I practically lived there last summer. I was born in Davenport(IA) and my best friends goes to school in Ames. I LOVE Iowa! ha. Do you know how many people made it from the DM audition? I ended up auditioning in Chicago because it was closer, but I was just wondering. 

BTW -Congrats on getting accepted as a Character Performer. Are you having a blast?


----------



## Berlioz70

karlijo said:


> That's great someone from Iowa made it down to DW! My ex-boyfriend lives in Cedar Rapids. I practically lived there last summer. I was born in Davenport(IA) and my best friends goes to school in Ames. I LOVE Iowa! ha. Do you know how many people made it from the DM audition? I ended up auditioning in Chicago because it was closer, but I was just wondering.
> 
> BTW -Congrats on getting accepted as a Character Performer. Are you having a blast?



Oh yeah, there were maybe 75 people, I chatted with about 7, at the audition in Des Moines and I actually was in the same training group with 2 of them once I arrive - I have crossed paths with all of the others as well. One of my Bobs that I work with a lot is from Davenport, we talk about Iowa a lot together.

I love it down here!! If you're interested in learning more you can create a livejournal account and befriend me - I have tons of character information on there, especially for people who are in my height range.


----------



## karlijo

Berlioz70 said:


> Oh yeah, I met about 7 people at the audition in Des Moines and I actually was in the same training group with 2 of them once I arrive - I have crossed paths with all of the others as well. One of my Bobs that I work with a lot is from Davenport, we talk about Iowa a lot together.
> 
> I love it down here!! If you're interested in learning more you can create a livejournal account and befriend me - I have tons of character information on there, especially for people who are in my height range.



I'm creating one as we speak.


----------



## bgirl781

princess Snow said:


> I attended the Phoenix audition yesterday!   There were about 45-50 people.  The audition was for Disneyland and Disney World, and the recruiters were both from Disneyland.  The whole audition lasted approx. 2 hours, and we didn't dance at all.  (I was surprised) Everything was animation-based.  The recruiters pulled 6 girls for face character consideration.  They told everyone we would get an answer by email in 2-3 weeks.  The recruiters also accepted headshots and resumes from those who brought them.


I just had my audition yesterday, too (in OKC). I think there were 56 people there (including one person in a pirate costume!). That's really interesting that you didn't dance. We danced a ton (and my arms are so sore today!). To my knowledge, they didn't pull anyone for face, though they did ask some people to stay and do the dance/animation (which were combined) again so that they could record it. I heard from our campus rep that this is probably because they are considering them more to be parade dancers, though I don't know if that's true.


----------



## elphie101

Well, I got a reply e-mail (looks like I might be the first one too) and I've been put in the character pool  I thought that this probably wouldn't happen because of the fact that I was at the Rochester audition, which was the first one along with Chicago, but it's happened. I also posted this on the Facebook group, but any opinion on what I should do? Like I mentioned above, I measured 5'7". 

Any success stories from character poolers turned performer?


----------



## Joanna71985

Wow, they must be more overstaffed then I thought.


----------



## impsythealmighty

elphie101 said:


> Well, I got a reply e-mail (looks like I might be the first one too) and I've been put in the character pool  I thought that this probably wouldn't happen because of the fact that I was at the Rochester audition, which was the first one along with Chicago, but it's happened. I also posted this on the Facebook group, but any opinion on what I should do? Like I mentioned above, I measured 5'7".
> 
> Any success stories from character poolers turned performer?



Sorry to hear that.  I'd definitely call and ask them what your chances are of getting pulled, or anything really, to show that you're interested. My friend did that and got pulled from the pool like a week later!


----------



## karlijo

elphie101 said:


> Well, I got a reply e-mail (looks like I might be the first one too) and I've been put in the character pool  I thought that this probably wouldn't happen because of the fact that I was at the Rochester audition, which was the first one along with Chicago, but it's happened. I also posted this on the Facebook group, but any opinion on what I should do? Like I mentioned above, I measured 5'7".
> 
> Any success stories from character poolers turned performer?



I know someone who auditioned in Des Moines and she got in the character pool. I still haven't heard back. The character pool isn't a bad thing! What is the name of the Facebook group? I'd like to join.


----------



## elphie101

I did call my recruiter and left a message, so I'm hoping to hear from her soon.

Here's a link to the Facebook group, for Spring 09 peeps.......but I think they're already up for Fall 09 and Spring 10 if those happen to be when you're going (we CP hopefuls are an excited bunch)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=10997183035


----------



## Sorahana

Joanna71985 said:


> Wow, they must be more overstaffed then I thought.



They are (well in that area). I think a lot of people are being character-pooled, well atm anyway. I have a friend whose a campus rep, I was talking to her about that. I would email to show your interest though, if you are character pooled. Good luck to you guys!!


----------



## ahoy kristen

i have my audition in about an hour & a half! i'm 5'3 so i don't know what they're looking for in that range, but wish me luck!


----------



## tennismouse

ahoy kristen said:


> i have my audition in about an hour & a half! i'm 5'3 so i don't know what they're looking for in that range, but wish me luck!



Good luck!! Let us know how you did!


----------



## PixieDust3490

good luck!! I had my audition on October 24 and they just got back to me yesterday.... I PASSED!!! They got back to me faster than they said they would but there were only about 40 people in my group.


----------



## PixieDust3490

oh my goodness elphie101 i was in the rochester audition too. what is your name? did we meet? my name is mandee i was in the blue.


----------



## Sorahana

PixieDust3490 said:


> good luck!! I had my audition on October 24 and they just got back to me yesterday.... I PASSED!!! They got back to me faster than they said they would but there were only about 40 people in my group.



Congrats  !!!


----------



## elphie101

Hey! I'm Jenn, I was in a gray shirt with Suffolk on it, I was #10. What height are you PixieDust? (I'm determined to know)


----------



## PixieDust3490

i was measured at 5 2 and 3/4 or so i am told by the girl that was behind me


----------



## karlijo

I got my email today. I'm in the character pool.


----------



## jbird003

My audition is a week from today!  Any tips?


----------



## Joanna71985

jbird003 said:


> My audition is a week from today!  Any tips?



Good luck! I would suggest to:
*keep on smiling
*make all your motions big
*have fun!


----------



## PixieDust3490

What I did before my interview was to sort of practice some improv to get ideas about what looked good or funny or just plain odd. Although you can't know what they are going to give you to perform, it would help to practice looking hungry, excited, happy etc and also to think about what different character gestures would be. That's just what I did but I think it helped me be more confident when it was time to perform. Good luck!!


----------



## Berlioz70

jbird003 said:


> My audition is a week from today!  Any tips?



http://brennailya.livejournal.com/16756.html


----------



## bgirl781

karlijo said:


> I got my email today. I'm in the character pool.


When did you audition? I'm anxiously waiting for a yes or no, and I only auditioned last Sunday!


----------



## karlijo

bgirl781 said:


> When did you audition? I'm anxiously waiting for a yes or no, and I only auditioned last Sunday!




I auditioned on the 24th in Chicago.


----------



## believeinfairies

OK i got a quick question..

i originally planned on auditioning for a character, and when i did my over ze phone interview, the lady said she had to aprove me to be able to go? invite me to it or something, which she did, but she also said if i were to not get accepted as a character, it would take an aditional 4 weeks to determine if i got accepted as another role and my chances of getting what i wanted would go way down..  so i got all nervous on the phone and told her ok nevermind, i just want to make my chances of getting in higher..

WELL aparently you dont really need an "invite" to the auditon.. obviously ha but, i already got accepted into the program as something else.

SO HERES MY QQ. 
LETS say, i go to the audition, and KNOCK ON WOOD get accepted as a character, would they just cancel me from the other job or would i have to .. call someone..? i dont know. theres probably nothing i would have to do, right?

guess im just a little curious  help would be superb..


----------



## Joanna71985

I think it may be too late, since you already were accepted into another role.


----------



## Berlioz70

believeinfairies said:


> OK i got a quick question..
> 
> i originally planned on auditioning for a character, and when i did my over ze phone interview, the lady said she had to aprove me to be able to go? invite me to it or something, which she did, but she also said if i were to not get accepted as a character, it would take an aditional 4 weeks to determine if i got accepted as another role and my chances of getting what i wanted would go way down..  so i got all nervous on the phone and told her ok nevermind, i just want to make my chances of getting in higher..
> 
> WELL aparently you dont really need an "invite" to the auditon.. obviously ha but, i already got accepted into the program as something else.
> 
> SO HERES MY QQ.
> LETS say, i go to the audition, and KNOCK ON WOOD get accepted as a character, would they just cancel me from the other job or would i have to .. call someone..? i dont know. theres probably nothing i would have to do, right?
> 
> guess im just a little curious  help would be superb..



Even if you do pass the audition, entertainment will let college recruiting know and that's when they'll find out that you already accepted another role. You'll probably never be contacted about character performer or get a disapproval e-mail.


----------



## cnc555

Hi, I'm looking to try for fulltime fur character preformer, no college program. I tried looking around here for a definate answer to questions I had, but I couldn't find any ones that put my mind at ease. 
Well first where should I apply at, I tried looking at disneyauditions.com but I only see a message that says apply in person, I live 1000 miles away from FL atm. I read some where that you can do it online, but I can't seem to find the specific webpage that has it. 
Also I see something about a character pool. does this mean I have to wait untill some character in my height range becomes available? also if/when I do get a character to preform, how long do I preform the character? like do I have to reaudition after any time or is it a secure enough career, as I am thinking of moving to florida for this.


----------



## Joanna71985

cnc555 said:


> Hi, I'm looking to try for fulltime fur character preformer, no college program. I tried looking around here for a definate answer to questions I had, but I couldn't find any ones that put my mind at ease.
> Well first where should I apply at, I tried looking at disneyauditions.com but I only see a message that says apply in person, I live 1000 miles away from FL atm. I read some where that you can do it online, but I can't seem to find the specific webpage that has it.
> Also I see something about a character pool. does this mean I have to wait untill some character in my height range becomes available? also if/when I do get a character to preform, how long do I preform the character? like do I have to reaudition after any time or is it a secure enough career, as I am thinking of moving to florida for this.



Welcome to the DIS! 

1. You do need to apply in person. So you have to go to Casting (at DTD) to apply. After that, then you will be allowed to audition.

2. If you are put in the pool, that means you passed the audition but there isn't any room in your height range. So you would be in the pool until there is room.

3. As a performer, you stay "friends" with the characters unless something happens to you in which you would be disapproved, or the character leaves. You only would have to re-audition if you didn't work within a year.


----------



## cnc555

how long (if you know) would I have to wait after applying, to audition, as I'd have to plan a trip to go down there and i'd want to do both while I was there.


----------



## Joanna71985

cnc555 said:


> how long (if you know) would I have to wait after applying, to audition, as I'd have to plan a trip to go down there and i'd want to do both while I was there.



It would depend on what Casting says (I've never gone there, sorry).


----------



## khancock

cnc555 said:


> how long (if you know) would I have to wait after applying, to audition, as I'd have to plan a trip to go down there and i'd want to do both while I was there.



Call 407-828-1000.  That's the Walt Disney World job hotline.  They should be able to answer all of your questions.


----------



## Berlioz70

cnc555 said:


> how long (if you know) would I have to wait after applying, to audition, as I'd have to plan a trip to go down there and i'd want to do both while I was there.



Auditions are every Thursday - you would not need to go to casting first, just show up with a resume and head shot at the audition. 

But, not to be a negative nancy, they are not hiring any full time performers, in fact, they are firing them (I know of three within the last week who got the ax). The only ones they would hire are princesses look-a-likes, so you can still go to the audition to see if you'd get pulled for face. I know the wait list for my height range, 5'6-5'8 is about 8 months. I believe Mice and Goofys are shorter, but they're still several months long. People who are interested in just seasonal are being dismissed and not even allowed to really audition. So just make sure you're aware of that before you go in. 

I would still recommend auditioning though, just so they can start seeing your face and you really never know what might happen!


----------



## believeinfairies

Berlioz70 said:


> Even if you do pass the audition, entertainment will let college recruiting know and that's when they'll find out that you already accepted another role. You'll probably never be contacted about character performer or get a disapproval e-mail.




really?  thats no fun... i tried calling the hotline but it just kept referring me back to the website and i cant seem to find any information there either

boo


----------



## Katieinwonderland

cnc555 said:


> Hi, I'm looking to try for fulltime fur character preformer, no college program. I tried looking around here for a definate answer to questions I had, but I couldn't find any ones that put my mind at ease.
> Well first where should I apply at, I tried looking at disneyauditions.com but I only see a message that says apply in person, I live 1000 miles away from FL atm. I read some where that you can do it online, but I can't seem to find the specific webpage that has it.
> Also I see something about a character pool. does this mean I have to wait untill some character in my height range becomes available? also if/when I do get a character to preform, how long do I preform the character? like do I have to reaudition after any time or is it a secure enough career, as I am thinking of moving to florida for this.



I don't want to be negative, but I thought I'd mention whats going on with FT performers right now. I auditioned for FT last week, passed and was put in a pool. In fact, out of over 50 people there, only 3 were pulled for face characters and four pulled for parade performers. The rest either didn't pass, or were put in a pool. However, they warned us about wait times. I'm 5'5", and I was told the wait for a position to open up right now would be eight months to a year! And after six months, your application doesn't stand anymore, and you can go back and audition again...they don't keep you in a pool indefinitely if nothing comes up.

So depending on your height, you might want to hold out until the hiring freeze is done and they're hiring more people again. Unless you have a good dance background and you think maybe parade performer would be right for you.


----------



## Joanna71985

Berlioz70 said:


> But, not to be a negative nancy, they are not hiring any full time performers, in fact, they are firing them (I know of three within the last week who got the ax).



Wow, are you serious?


----------



## Ellagirl

wow im seasonal now and i had given scheduling 2 weeks of availability for the holidays but i guess im not going to going to get any shifts...darn


----------



## zackary27

I'm not in the college program, but you all seem to know way more than me, so here goes...

I auditioned last September (2007) in Orlando. I made it past the simple march steps, and then we lined up to be considered for face...out of 200, about 40 made it here, and out of those, 11 were pulled for face. I was pulled for Prince Phillip (lucky me), but they did not have the costume there to try on, so I was told to go back and learn the dance routine/animation exercise. I was nervous, as I am not a dancer, but I did my best and made it...but I was placed in the pool.

I was measured at 6'1" and a quarter, and was never called because there were no openings in my height range.

I am considering going back to audition this Thursday, but I am not able to work until January. Should I still audition, or should I wait until January to audition? It was the same thing last time, and I kind of feel as if my late starting date had an effect on me being put in the pool.

Just some thoughts...I would hate to audition again and not make it after I did the first time. That would be sad!

Thanks guys!


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

zackary27 said:


> I'm not in the college program, but you all seem to know way more than me, so here goes...
> 
> I auditioned last September (2007) in Orlando. I made it past the simple march steps, and then we lined up to be considered for face...out of 200, about 40 made it here, and out of those, 11 were pulled for face. I was pulled for Prince Phillip (lucky me), but they did not have the costume there to try on, so I was told to go back and learn the dance routine/animation exercise. I was nervous, as I am not a dancer, but I did my best and made it...but I was placed in the pool.
> 
> I was measured at 6'1" and a quarter, and was never called because there were no openings in my height range.
> 
> I am considering going back to audition this Thursday, but I am not able to work until January. Should I still audition, or should I wait until January to audition? It was the same thing last time, and I kind of feel as if my late starting date had an effect on me being put in the pool.
> 
> Just some thoughts...I would hate to audition again and not make it after I did the first time. That would be sad!
> 
> Thanks guys!



I would audition now. That way if there is something open now for January, you can get placed in it before someone else does. Also, it will show you're eager to get there    Break a Leg!!

btw-  to the DISboards!!!!


----------



## cbgb72

Hey guys,

I auditioned yesterday for a CP character performer audition. I was invited to participate in the advanced dance audition. Does anyone know the chances of getting straight through the character pool if you have been invited to one of these video-taped auditions? I know there were 2 of us out of 66 that were asked to stay.


----------



## Berlioz70

cbgb72 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I auditioned yesterday for a CP character performer audition. I was invited to participate in the advanced dance audition. Does anyone know the chances of getting straight through the character pool if you have been invited to one of these video-taped auditions? I know there were 2 of us out of 66 that were asked to stay.



Hello! Congrats on the video-taping round - I made it to that round for both of my auditions too!! I know that everyone who made the advance round in Des Moines for the Fall 08 program made character performer, I don't believe anyone was pooled. 

Heads up though - I was told that if you make it to this round then they are considering you for parades, while this may be true, don't get your hopes too high. Lots of people who weren't pulled to advance made parades over me. Also, I was told that you are guaranteed a yellow/yellow color code if you make advance, I know that's not true either because my friend got a blue.

So while I do think you probably made the program, don't get caught up in the rumors - most are not true!!


----------



## jbird003

I auditioned yesterday and we were told whether or not we passed on the same day as well.

Luckily, I was told I passed the audition!

My question is:  do I still run the risk of being put into the character pool even though I passed the audition?

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

jbird003 said:


> I auditioned yesterday and we were told whether or not we passed on the same day as well.
> 
> Luckily, I was told I passed the audition!
> 
> My question is:  do I still run the risk of being put into the character pool even though I passed the audition?
> 
> Thanks!



Did you audition in Orlando? Typically they will tell you at the audition if you were pooled... if they said you're in, then you're probably pass the pool!

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## cbgb72

Berlioz70 said:


> Hello! Congrats on the video-taping round - I made it to that round for both of my auditions too!! I know that everyone who made the advance round in Des Moines for the Fall 08 program made character performer, I don't believe anyone was pooled.
> 
> Heads up though - I was told that if you make it to this round then they are considering you for parades, while this may be true, don't get your hopes too high. Lots of people who weren't pulled to advance made parades over me. Also, I was told that you are guaranteed a yellow/yellow color code if you make advance, I know that's not true either because my friend got a blue.
> 
> So while I do think you probably made the program, don't get caught up in the rumors - most are not true!!



Okay so Brenna, I had no idea that was you. Your vlog really helped to ease my nerves about the audition and you've kind of been my little saving grace :  ) Also, I really appreciate the info, it definitely gives me a lot of insight, because as I've found, the rumors are abundant in the CP audition world. Do you know what the color codes are and how they work?


----------



## bgirl781

What's the average time it's taking to hear back this year? I auditioned on the 2nd, and I only know of one person who has gotten an email yet, and she only auditioned for seasonal (and got pooled, which she found out yesterday). I'm getting really anxious, and I feel like even if I got character for the spring, I would wind up turning it down for this year...


----------



## Joanna71985

cbgb72 said:


> Okay so Brenna, I had no idea that was you. Your vlog really helped to ease my nerves about the audition and you've kind of been my little saving grace :  ) Also, I really appreciate the info, it definitely gives me a lot of insight, because as I've found, the rumors are abundant in the CP audition world. Do you know what the color codes are and how they work?



The color code system is the ranking for your abilities in dance and animation (and also stilts and puppets for some people).


----------



## Berlioz70

cbgb72 said:


> Okay so Brenna, I had no idea that was you. Your vlog really helped to ease my nerves about the audition and you've kind of been my little saving grace :  ) Also, I really appreciate the info, it definitely gives me a lot of insight, because as I've found, the rumors are abundant in the CP audition world. Do you know what the color codes are and how they work?



I'm glad you're enjoying my vlog - in all honesty, you should probably read my blog. It goes into more detail than what I can talk about on YouTube and there's an entire entry devoted to Color Coding. If you have any questions you can just reply to the entry - I check live journal pretty frequently.


----------



## rachaelfig

Hey all! I'm Rachael and a hopeful applicant for the CP Fall 2009 and I have several random character performer questions. I've been pondering things today, and by pondering I mean avoiding studying for a massive final tomorrow, and I've come up with a few character performer questions. I'm not expecting to make character or anything; I'm just really nosy by nature.

1. Is there any way to know when they're going to train for parades? Like, does the MNSSHP Parade train the same time every year?

2. How do shoes work for face characters? Do you have to have character shoes or do you choose? I've seen some characters with friends wearing character shoes one day and mary jane-type flats the next day. Is it a height-related thing?

3. How hot does it get in Florida during the fall? My mom doesn't think I should even bother auditioning for performer because she thinks I'd die of heat in the heavy fur costumes. [I think it would be totally worth it  ]

4. If you go seasonal as a performer how long does that last? Is it sort of a forever thing, as long as you work at least one shift a year?

5. I understand that your Disney height and your physical height can differ, sometimes up to several inches. How does that play into being friends with fur characters? Couldn't you actually be physically too tall to be friends with someone even though Disney says you aren't?

If anything I asked can't be mentioned online feel free to message me! I'm nice, I promise.


----------



## Berlioz70

rachaelfig said:


> 1. Is there any way to know when they're going to train for parades? Like, does the MNSSHP Parade train the same time every year?



The holiday parades are trained about the same time every year, the other parades are trained on a need basis, but have the same basic pattern.



rachaelfig said:


> 2. How do shoes work for face characters? Do you have to have character shoes or do you choose? I've seen some characters with friends wearing character shoes one day and mary jane-type flats the next day. Is it a height-related thing?





rachaelfig said:


> Shoes are always provided by Disney - you would never wear your own - so I wouldn't worry about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachaelfig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. How hot does it get in Florida during the fall? My mom doesn't think I should even bother auditioning for performer because she thinks I'd die of heat in the heavy fur costumes. [I think it would be totally worth it  ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hottest month is August in Florida - which averages high 90s. Disney takes great care of their characters and there are lots of ways to stay hydrated and safe during the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> rachaelfig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. If you go seasonal as a performer how long does that last? Is it sort of a forever thing, as long as you work at least one shift a year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would last forever, as long as you work the needed amount a year. It's typically more than just one shift, but it varies. You would also have to keep your color codes current by attending the special sessions they host. If your code gets over a year old, then you'll lose your status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachaelfig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I understand that your Disney height and your physical height can differ, sometimes up to several inches. How does that play into being friends with fur characters? Couldn't you actually be physically too tall to be friends with someone even though Disney says you aren't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While technically speaking this could be true - Disney doesn't really think about your real height at all, it's all based on what they measure you at. If one specific character looks off then you'll be disapproved in that character. If a lot of them look off you'll have to get remeasured.
Click to expand...


----------



## rachaelfig

Thanks! And thanks to the person who messaged me as well - I don't have the posting count to respond to the message.

I'm so excited to audition. Whether or not I make it it should still be a great experience. 

PS. I've read your LJ blog thing before. It's quite helpful. I've been trying to do as much research into this as possible so that come January I know everything I need to know, mostly for my mom's sake.


----------



## believeinfairies

What are the chances of the acceptance email going into my spam folder...did that happen to anyone? I usually just delete it all without even looking.. id cry if i ended up deleting the email


----------



## Berlioz70

believeinfairies said:


> What are the chances of the acceptance email going into my spam folder...did that happen to anyone? I usually just delete it all without even looking.. id cry if i ended up deleting the email



The chances of that happening would be based on your e-mail settings... don't worry though, you don't have to reply to the e-mail because you'll eventually get the purple folder - you just have to wait longer.


----------



## believeinfairies

ahh yes ok, makes sense! i guess im worried because i already accepted a different role, so if i were to get chosen i wouldnt get another purple folder is what they told me.. hmmm luckily im checking often enough that the spam doesnt have time to pile up


----------



## Berlioz70

believeinfairies said:


> ahh yes ok, makes sense! i guess im worried because i already accepted a different role, so if i were to get chosen i wouldnt get another purple folder is what they told me.. hmmm luckily im checking often enough that the spam doesnt have time to pile up



In that case - if they were going to change your role it would show up when you log-in. I heard that the log-in is a little different this semester, but last semester it would have just changed on-line.


----------



## believeinfairies

haha i never would have thought of that!! ill have to check it out.. thank you thank you


----------



## cbgb72

well, a lot of us from the Nashville audition got the news that we would not be character performers for spring 09, even though we were told we passed...definitely a bummer :  ( we didn't get pooled or anything.

since i was in the advanced audition, is there any additional auditions once i get down there for dance/color code stuff?

by the way, i am super sad. especially since  they were so positive!


----------



## Berlioz70

cbgb72 said:


> since i was in the advanced audition, is there any additional auditions once i get down there for dance/color code stuff?



I'm so sorry!

You can only audition once every 6 months - so you can audition at the end of your program to extend into performer or to go seasonal/part-time.


----------



## cbgb72

so basically you HAVE to be a character performer to be considered for anything extra?

ps--are they really overstaffed right now?


----------



## Berlioz70

cbgb72 said:


> so basically you HAVE to be a character performer to be considered for anything extra?
> 
> ps--are they really overstaffed right now?



You could audition for equity - but you'd still have to wait until the end of your program. Yeah, you have to be a character performer before you're allowed to attend color codes.

They are really overstaffed - waitlists are huge!! The ONLY height that's hiring is 4'8-5'0.


----------



## cbgb72

well that makes me feel a little bit better..i'm 5'2 and a half ''

i guess it was just really bad since i had my hopes up so much, they were so positive in their feedback, and i don't think it helped that we were one of the last dates.

thanks for the info though


----------



## Joanna71985

I'm really sorry to hear that. 

Unfortunately 5'2 is a really common height.


----------



## CrazySteph

Berlioz70 said:


> You could audition for equity - but you'd still have to wait until the end of your program. Yeah, you have to be a character performer before you're allowed to attend color codes.
> 
> They are really overstaffed - waitlists are huge!! The ONLY height that's hiring is 4'8-5'0.



So I'm 5'0 (well, my physical this year told me I hadn't made it to 5'0 yet lol) but next summer, I'm taking the whole summer off and working at Disney.. but I'm applying for a Seasonal and I noticed in one of these pages that you said they aren't taking any..

would they still take me.. since i'm in that "Special consideration" group? 

Also, lol i'm not saying that I don't belive you, cause I do! but the girl i'm staying with is one of the Mangers.. and she told me that they are always looking for performers.. especially in the summer.


----------



## Berlioz70

CrazySteph said:


> So I'm 5'0 (well, my physical this year told me I hadn't made it to 5'0 yet lol) but next summer, I'm taking the whole summer off and working at Disney.. but I'm applying for a Seasonal and I noticed in one of these pages that you said they aren't taking any..
> 
> would they still take me.. since i'm in that "Special consideration" group?
> 
> Also, lol i'm not saying that I don't belive you, cause I do! but the girl i'm staying with is one of the Mangers.. and she told me that they are always looking for performers.. especially in the summer.



As for next summer, they can't really predict now what they'll need for then. They are hiring your height right now, but I believe that's only part-time - I don't believe they are hiring anyone for seasonal, but I could also be wrong.


----------



## CrazySteph

Berlioz70 said:


> As for next summer, they can't really predict now what they'll need for then. They are hiring your height right now, but I believe that's only part-time - I don't believe they are hiring anyone for seasonal, but I could also be wrong.



Alright thanks! I'll give it a shot anyhow! I can always go to merchandice lol


----------



## Emsa1989

At a Disney audition in Penn. I went through the whole process and was picked as Alice in Wonderland. They even gave me a Disney present as a congratulations (A princess scrapbooking package)!  Of all the people that went to the audition, I was the only one left at the end of the day...they had sent everyone else home. 

About two weeks later, I got a rejection letter from the College Program. No character pool, no anything, just flat out no.  What's the deal? No one seems to be able to tell me what the h happened. 

Furthermore, at the two auditions I've been to since, they have voided my results because they chose me for something else I didn't even sign up for.  I tell them at every interview that the only thing I'm interested in is being a character, but they like, pick random things for me later I guess.  I was told specifically by a Disney rep that they don't even bother looking at your audition results after they've picked you for something else, so even if you pass it, tough. 

Look, I realize Disney wants to keep the 'Happy Magic' image, even to the people that get a behind the scenes look, but don't tell these poor kids they are going to Disney world to be a character, only to be given no explanation when they are rejected.  And they've got to cut the audition voiding out. Nothing is more annoying than being signed up for food service and having to decline, knowing that you now have to blow another $600 traveling to audition that they will probably pretend you didn't go to when they decide they'd like a few more people selling turkey legs!

Can anyone explain with the Alice thing? Has this happened to anyone else??


----------



## Joanna71985

I can't really know what happened. But from your post, it sounded like you had already been given a role before you auditioned. If that was the case, I don't think you would have been allowed to audition. I'm sorry all that happened to you.


----------



## Berlioz70

Emsa1989 said:


> Furthermore, at the two auditions I've been to since, they have voided my results because they chose me for something else I didn't even sign up for.



I have no explanation about what happened in terms of Alice, but you're only allowed to attend the auditions once every 6 months, so those other two auditions would be voided.


----------



## JoJoStarbuck7

so what are the requirments for any character role? i'm not entirely sure. my friend auditioned but i don't really know what the standards are.


----------



## Joanna71985

JoJoStarbuck7 said:


> so what are the requirments for any character role? i'm not entirely sure. my friend auditioned but i don't really know what the standards are.



It all depends on what they are looking for. They could be looking for certain heights, dancers, and so on.


----------



## JoJoStarbuck7

love your name! that's my name too. so like my friend wants to be belle what are the requirments for a princess?


----------



## Sorahana

JoJoStarbuck7 said:


> love your name! that's my name too. so like my friend wants to be belle what are the requirments for a princess?



The usual requirements for princess are height (although I know of one person who was given leeway on the height), your face, how they would look in the costume (sometimes...note SOMETIMES) they pull people for face and try makeup or the whole costume on them to see if they look like the character or not and I'm not entirely sure what else, I know more about the fur character requirements then face characters. I know those are some of the basics.


----------



## Joanna71985

JoJoStarbuck7 said:


> love your name! that's my name too. so like my friend wants to be belle what are the requirments for a princess?



Thanks! Love yours too. 

Sorahana pretty much answered the question. In FL there are auditions just for face auditions. And at the CP auditions, not all pull for face (although, if you go to one and they think you could do face, they make a note and you will get looked at in FL).


----------



## PixieDust3490

At my audition they said that they only do wig and costuming for no more than 4 auditions.


----------



## Joanna71985

PixieDust3490 said:


> At my audition they said that they only do wig and costuming for no more than 4 auditions.



That wouldn't surprise me. They didn't do it at my audition in Boston a couple of years ago. They probably only do fittings at auditions that usually have a big draw of people.


----------



## ES0412

More questions....

My daughter will be going down in Feb to WDW for an audition. This will be her 1st ever. She's 18 years old, size 0-2, 4'10" and 89lbs and of course cute!  She's been dancing 3 classes a week for 16 yrs.

What can she expect to go through and what can she expect to get considered for? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Does anyone know what the nearest audition to New York City has been in the past?


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Does anyone know what the nearest audition to New York City has been in the past?



Boston, or Rochester NY


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Joanna71985 said:


> Boston, or Rochester NY



Thanks Joanna!


Hey, also...  Are there usually places to put bags (backpacks, not huge luggage) at the audition sites? Particularly in Boston. We're planning to fly to Boston for the audition then go to NYC for a few days so we'll have a backpack each. Any suggestions if they don't offer lockers or some sort of secure place to put your stuff? Id imagine people would at least have their keys and wallets so they must put those somewhere, right?


----------



## ZeroToHero

I suppose I'm a little confused here... is it true that if you apply and sign up for an audition (which I'm still fuzzy on) then you may not get picked for anything else? Because as much as I would love to be friends with some characters, I'm not sure if it's worth risking several other things I would also be really happy with.

And if you do get accepted as a character, but it's fur, and you don't know how well you'll hold up with the heat, what are the chances of getting another spot? I doubt it's that good, but I figured I'd ask.


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Thanks Joanna!
> 
> 
> Hey, also...  Are there usually places to put bags (backpacks, not huge luggage) at the audition sites? Particularly in Boston. We're planning to fly to Boston for the audition then go to NYC for a few days so we'll have a backpack each. Any suggestions if they don't offer lockers or some sort of secure place to put your stuff? Id imagine people would at least have their keys and wallets so they must put those somewhere, right?



There wasn't when I auditioned in Boston. People just left their bags against the wall. I kept my cell in my pocket.



ZeroToHero said:


> I suppose I'm a little confused here... is it true that if you apply and sign up for an audition (which I'm still fuzzy on) then you may not get picked for anything else? Because as much as I would love to be friends with some characters, I'm not sure if it's worth risking several other things I would also be really happy with.
> 
> And if you do get accepted as a character, but it's fur, and you don't know how well you'll hold up with the heat, what are the chances of getting another spot? I doubt it's that good, but I figured I'd ask.



It depends. If you don't pass the audition, you will be considered for the other roles you picked. As long as they aren't filled up, you will be put in one of them (that's what happened to me in 2006). Also, if you are character-pooled, you run the chance of the roles filling up as well (especially if you wait til the deadline).

BTW- you definitely will be doing fur if you pass the audition. Everyone does (even people who do face). I guess it would all depend on what would be available.


----------



## theatergal

does anyone know if/when the exact dates for the character auditions for fall/fall advantage are coming out? I have to figure out my schedule because I'm working on a theater production but it's hard to schedule things if i don't have those dates!


----------



## elphie101

I don't know when they're going to be releasing the dates, but based on the Spring 09 timeline, I'm going to say the dates will span between late March-early April


----------



## Joanna71985

My audition was March 30.

The dates probably won't be released for awhile.


----------



## amn722

Hi , i was just wondering if someone could tell me how the audition process works and how much is height played in to if you will get a role , i'm 4'11 

thankss


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

amn722 said:


> Hi , i was just wondering if someone could tell me how the audition process works and how much is height played in to if you will get a role , i'm 4'11
> 
> thankss



Most of the info on how the audition process works is in this thread. Just go back through all the different posts. And height is major. Your height is one they like to get. Good luck!


----------



## Joanna71985

amn722 said:


> Hi , i was just wondering if someone could tell me how the audition process works and how much is height played in to if you will get a role , i'm 4'11
> 
> thankss



Welcome to the DIS!

The audition has 2 parts to it- dance and animation. Animation is like charades (they give you an example, and you act it out). Then for the dance part, they teach you a routine and you perform it back in small groups (around 3-6 people). Some people may also be pulled for face, called back for a second dance round, and others for a puppet audition.

As for height, it is very important. Special consideration is given to people 5'0 and under, and 6'0-6'3. Your height falls into the one range.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

i've got a bit of a goofy question... I'd loveloveLOVE to do the CP as a princess. Ideally Ariel. Do you think my red hair might help me get pulled for face, lol? (Too bad I'd still have to wear the wig.)

And a slightly-related question: does Ariel hang out anywhere besides her grotto and that princess buffet in Norway? (I can never remember how to spell it!)


----------



## Joanna71985

QueenofPrideRock said:


> i've got a bit of a goofy question... I'd loveloveLOVE to do the CP as a princess. Ideally Ariel. Do you think my red hair might help me get pulled for face, lol? (Too bad I'd still have to wear the wig.)
> 
> And a slightly-related question: does Ariel hang out anywhere besides her grotto and that princess buffet in Norway? (I can never remember how to spell it!)



It all depends on what Disney is looking for (they can be picky when it comes to face).

And no. Ariel only appears in Norway, and at the Grotto, for meets (she is also in Fantasmic, but it is really hard to get picked for shows).


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Hey Joanna (or really anyone)- while we're on the topic of Ariel lol

I know that fins Ariel has to be on the shorter side of the princesses (right?) - does Ariel at Norway have to be too? I'm sure the same people play these two but I was just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I am PMing you the answer as we need to be careful of character integrity.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Joanna71985 said:


> Welcome to the DIS!
> 
> The audition has 2 parts to it- dance and animation. Animation is like charades (they give you an example, and you act it out). Then for the dance part, they teach you a routine and you perform it back in small groups (around 3-6 people). Some people may also be pulled for face, called back for a second dance round, and others for a puppet audition.
> 
> As for height, it is very important. Special consideration is given to people 5'0 and under, and 6'0-6'3. Your height falls into the one range.



You will be taught a dance routine- typically in groups of about 30. The routine will consist of several counts of eights. It will be high energy, but typically fairly simple. Expect a lot of jazz squares, chasses, etc. The routine might focus on one style of dance (for example hip hop, jazz, ballet) depending on what they are looking for on property. After they teach you the routine they will teach you animation.

Like Joanna said, animation is like charades. It is your ability to tell a story with your body. I will never forget what they told me at my first audition: If you feel stupid, you've almost got it. Remember that you are on a stage. Little tiny movements don't cut it. I've been to three auditions (two for myself and one as a rep). At two of them you were given one scenario that you performed twice. At the other one you were given two different scenarios. You will do dance, animation, dance, animation. You will have a few run throughs to practice, then you will be pulled back in groups of 4-6 depending on the number of judges.

If you perform well you may be called back to learn a harder movement routine. This may mean they are considering you for a parade or show role. This does not mean that you will perform in a parade or show. I had a student who got called back and just complete her Advantage CP- she didn't get trained in anything.

On the other hand, not getting called back is not the end of the world. I did not get called back at either audition but was hired on after both. I was trained in three parades and the Castle show for Christmas. 

Your height will be a boon to you. I am 4'10". Let me just say that this was the first time I really liked being short. We have the best height range in the World!


----------



## aamuboi10

When it comes to being a parade/show performer, do you have to have dance traing or dance school on your resume, because i am a great dancer, and can pick up on any 8 count on the first few tries.  I was in band in high school and we danced an awful lot, i also did praise dance in church, but i have never had the techincal/professional experience. What are my chances? Also im a male and im 6'0"


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

aamuboi10 said:


> When it comes to being a parade/show performer, do you have to have dance traing or dance school on your resume, because i am a great dancer, and can pick up on any 8 count on the first few tries.  I was in band in high school and we danced an awful lot, i also did praise dance in church, but i have never had the techincal/professional experience. What are my chances? Also im a male and im 6'0"



If you can do the routine they teach you at auditions- you will be fine. They don't ask for resumes at the CP auditions- (at specific dancer auditions they do). I think you should be in great shape.  Break a Leg!


----------



## aamuboi10

bellaDisneydncr said:


> If you can do the routine they teach you at auditions- you will be fine. They don't ask for resumes at the CP auditions- (at specific dancer auditions they do). I think you should be in great shape.  Break a Leg!



Thanx!!!!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

At 6'0" you have a very good  chance of getting in. You are an in demand height range. As a pp said, as long as you can pick up the routine, they don't care if you have had dance classes.

A word of warning: Even if you get called back for the advanced movment routine, do not expect to get trained in parades/shows. I was trained in three parades and the Christmas Castle show (Spring Advantage 05 and Fall Advantage 06) but they are reducing the number of CPs in the shows and parades. This past season I had a girl I recruited go down to be a performer. She was called back for a higher movement routine and did  very well. However, even with all of the Christmas and Halloween offerings she did not get trained. One sure way to get the full timers to hate you is to complain about not being trained or constantly talk about it. 

Don't go down there with the expectatoin that you will be trained in a parade or show. If you get trained- consider it a bonus! Even without being trained, you will still have some amazing opportunities.


----------



## aamuboi10

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> At 6'0" you have a very good  chance of getting in. You are an in demand height range. As a pp said, as long as you can pick up the routine, they don't care if you have had dance classes.
> 
> A word of warning: Even if you get called back for the advanced movment routine, do not expect to get trained in parades/shows. I was trained in three parades and the Christmas Castle show (Spring Advantage 05 and Fall Advantage 06) but they are reducing the number of CPs in the shows and parades. This past season I had a girl I recruited go down to be a performer. She was called back for a higher movement routine and did  very well. However, even with all of the Christmas and Halloween offerings she did not get trained. One sure way to get the full timers to hate you is to complain about not being trained or constantly talk about it.
> 
> Don't go down there with the expectation that you will be trained in a parade or show. If you get trained- consider it a bonus! Even without being trained, you will still have some amazing opportunities.



I will definitely keep that in mind!!! Although one thing i know i need to work on are my kicks. Are there any special exercises that can help me to be more flexible when it comes to kicking?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

aamuboi10 said:


> I will definitely keep that in mind!!! Although one thing i know i need to work on are my kicks. Are there any special exercises that can help me to be more flexible when it comes to kicking?



If you mean the flexibility in your kicks- just start stretching every day. Deep lunges, stretching with your foot on a ballet barre or something similar (like a railing or counter), and splits. Stretching every day will really help. Don't push too much, too quick because it will hurt. I can give you some specific stuff to do if you want- just PM me.


----------



## FrolloFanatic

Hello!  I will be going for CP auditions in just awhile and I was wondering if height to weight ratio is important.  I am 5'9 and 175 lbs.  Is that too overweight to be considered as a "friend" of a character?  Any info on the weight situation would be wonderful, thanks.   Also, could I perhaps get a very brief synopsis of the color code?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Berlioz70

FrolloFanatic said:


> Hello!  I will be going for CP auditions in just awhile and I was wondering if height to weight ratio is important.  I am 5'9 and 175 lbs.  Is that too overweight to be considered as a "friend" of a character?  Any info on the weight situation would be wonderful, thanks.   Also, could I perhaps get a very brief synopsis of the color code?  Thank you so much!



Your weight really plays no part when it comes to fur. Based on your height you may need to be "fit" in some of the slimmer characters, but to be honest I doubt that you're really too big for any. Your height is very limited in face so there's nothing there to worry about. Good Luck!


----------



## FrolloFanatic

Wow, I'm so relieved   Thank you so much for such a quick response.   And thanks for the luck, I'll just have to be myself.


----------



## Joanna71985

Fall 2009 audition dates are up!!

http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/role_descr/entertainment.html


----------



## ZeroToHero

Joanna71985 said:


> Fall 2009 audition dates are up!!
> 
> http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/role_descr/entertainment.html



You're going to Rochester, right Joanna? It's the first one, so that's good!


----------



## Joanna71985

ZeroToHero said:


> You're going to Rochester, right Joanna? It's the first one, so that's good!



I was. But I decided not to in the end. It's a shame, because the date ended up not falling during my FL trip. But it's ok. I'll audition in the fall.


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

I'm going to Rochester.  Anyone else??


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

I'm going to Rochester as well! I can't wait!


----------



## theatergal

I'm so happy because the audition nearest my house in Pittsburgh, doesn't conflict with the show I'm doing!! My stage manager won't yell at me now!

But now I have a question. The audition in Pittsburgh is April 26, the last audition date. Is being selected for a character on a first come, first served basis? Will I have a lesser chance of becoming a character because I'm auditioning on the last day? But, I already sent in my application and my presentation at my school is February 18th, and I'm guessing I'll have my interview soon after that, so the only thing I'd be waiting for would be my audition...please help!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## SkyCaptain7e7

Good luck!


----------



## ThreeWishes

Hi! I am completely new and was wondering about a few things. First, I'm 5'0...yes, small. Do I have a decent chance in being in fur or a face? Also, would taking a miming class from one of my former teachers be a good idea? I guess what I am asking is, what do my chances look like. I have bright green eyes, which only fits Ariel, but I have brown hair. Do you get the opportunity to get colored contacts? What about wigs? Thank you!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

ThreeWishes said:


> Hi! I am completely new and was wondering about a few things. First, I'm 5'0...yes, small. Do I have a decent chance in being in fur or a face? Also, would taking a miming class from one of my former teachers be a good idea? I guess what I am asking is, what do my chances look like. I have bright green eyes, which only fits Ariel, but I have brown hair. Do you get the opportunity to get colored contacts? What about wigs? Thank you!



5'0 is in the 'special consideration' height range, meaning its a height that's in higher demand than some of the more common height ranges. That could be very beneficial to you, but only in being a fur character. I think your height is pretty limited in face, but I hope it isn't because I'm 5'1 and hoping to make face as well! I've heard the height ranges for princesses and such is 5'4 to 5'7, but I met a Princess Jasmine who was shorter than I am, so that doesn't always ring true. Also, I've heard Ariel with fins needs to be short but I don't know if that's just word of mouth or not. From what I've heard about the auditions, its less about technique and more about standing out and being enthusiastic and inventive. I have yet to go to an audition so hopefully someone else will pick up and give you some more specific advice. I'm just passing down what I've heard. Good luck!


----------



## impsythealmighty

ThreeWishes said:


> Hi! I am completely new and was wondering about a few things. First, I'm 5'0...yes, small. Do I have a decent chance in being in fur or a face? Also, would taking a miming class from one of my former teachers be a good idea? I guess what I am asking is, what do my chances look like. I have bright green eyes, which only fits Ariel, but I have brown hair. Do you get the opportunity to get colored contacts? What about wigs? Thank you!



To be honest, 5'0 is very limited in face. On rare occasions, they will pull people around that height for Wendy or Alice, and Tinkerbell is also in that range, but because 4'8-5' people are so needed in fur they usually do that. They do use colored contacts and all princesses wear wigs so they all look the same.

I'm in the same height range as you (I'm 4'9" and did Fall Advantage '08) so if you have any questions, feel free to PM me or check out my livejournal.


----------



## ThreeWishes

This is going to sound stupid, but do I fall out of the special considerations when I am half an inch above 5ft?


----------



## Joanna71985

ThreeWishes said:


> This is going to sound stupid, but do I fall out of the special considerations when I am half an inch above 5ft?



Not necessarily. There is a chance you could get measured down.


----------



## impsythealmighty

ThreeWishes said:


> This is going to sound stupid, but do I fall out of the special considerations when I am half an inch above 5ft?



Also, 5'.5" is still technically "mouse height," because there's a half inch rule. It really depends on what they need and what they want to measure you at. I had two friends who were the same height at Disney, both around 5'2, but one was measured 5'.5". If they're really desperate for short people, they will measure people down. Kind of silly, but it happens.


----------



## WDWprincess37

Hey! I'm new to all this so sorry if someone has already answered my questions...

1. I'm 16 and auditioning for the summer only... I was planning on auditioning in Orlando on March 19 (b/c I thought they always had open call auditions on Thursdays)... but I'm getting a little nervous now because they don't have any audition dates up in March. Is there still gonna be an audition on March 19?

2. The audition says parade performer/ character performer (face and fur)... what is the audition process for all 3 together like?

3. I'm 5'2 and a dancer... I think I could be Wendy/Alice/Tinkerbell/Ariel... I'll try to put a picture of myself on my profile (What do you think?)

Thanks so much!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

My understanding was that you have to be 18 to be a character performer... unless you're not talking about the college program?


----------



## jewjubean

To do the CP or the CS program if that's what your talking about you have to be 18 years old.


----------



## WDWprincess37

QueenofPrideRock said:


> My understanding was that you have to be 18 to be a character performer... unless you're not talking about the college program?



Oh yeah... no sorry... I'm not doing the college program. The website said that you could be 16 to be a character performer in general... sorry i didn't really make that clear


----------



## Joanna71985

QueenofPrideRock said:


> My understanding was that you have to be 18 to be a character performer... unless you're not talking about the college program?



Just for the CP. For in general, I believe it's 16.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Joanna71985 said:


> Just for the CP. For in general, I believe it's 16.



ooh, yeah, that's what i meant. thanks joanna.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

The specific addresses and times for the auditions have been posted! 

http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/role_descr/entertainment.html


----------



## BrittanyB2000

just wondering how difficult the dance portion of the audition is, and what i need to start working on before the audition in march...

piourettes? fuettes? leaps? or is it pretty basic stuff, like jazz squares, grapevines, etc.?

thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

BrittanyB2000 said:


> just wondering how difficult the dance portion of the audition is, and what i need to start working on before the audition in march...
> 
> piourettes? fuettes? leaps? or is it pretty basic stuff, like jazz squares, grapevines, etc.?
> 
> thanks!



I had a single piourette at my first audition. No leaps or fuettes. At the other audition we had sailor kicks.

Each eight count is designed to be more complicated than the next so they can see where you peak. The first is typically armography. The second may include a jazz square or grapevine. Then there is some kind of turn or kick at the end. 

Based on the fact that you know what piourettes and fuettes even are I'm going to say that you'll be MORE than fine!!


----------



## CrazySteph

So, I'm really nervous for the character portion during auditions. 
I mean, I ALWAYS smile realllly big.. and exaggerate every single move I do and go soo OVER THE TOP

but I can't act lol! I'm really nervous they won't know what character i'm suppose to meet. Will this hurt me?

I'm really short tho! i'm like 4'11-5'0 AND I've been in Dance since I was 2. soo will that acting portion have a huge effect on me?


----------



## jellipop

Thank you so much for this post!!  I'm 5' tall and I plan on auditioning for a role.  Random question: 

what do they think of in weight for the fur characters.  I'm not stick thin and I'm not obese.  I'm like averageish? I do have a little belly though.  Is that a concern?


----------



## jellipop

Also I'm like 5' and* 3 quarters*.  Is that gonna make a big deal if I'm *slightly *over 5'


----------



## impsythealmighty

jellipop said:


> Also I'm like 5' and* 3 quarters*.  Is that gonna make a big deal if I'm *slightly *over 5'



To be honest it really just depends on what they need. If they're really hurting for Mice (4'8-5') they'll put you as 5'.5", which is still in the Mouse range because of the half inch rule. It's all your "Disney Height," which may or may not be close to your actual height. 

As for the weight question, you -should- be okay, I mean obviously it depends, but certain characters are pretty thin (mostly Minnie, sometimes Mickey) and they will disapprove people for weight or if they're too busty. I know someone who actually got disapproved for Minnie because her feet were too big to fit in the shoes! Again, it all depends.  Hope this helped!


----------



## jellipop

impsythealmighty said:


> To be honest it really just depends on what they need. If they're really hurting for Mice (4'8-5') they'll put you as 5'.5", which is still in the Mouse range because of the half inch rule. It's all your "Disney Height," which may or may not be close to your actual height.
> 
> As for the weight question, you -should- be okay, I mean obviously it depends, but certain characters are pretty thin (mostly Minnie, sometimes Mickey) and they will disapprove people for weight or if they're too busty. I know someone who actually got disapproved for Minnie because her feet were too big to fit in the shoes! Again, it all depends.  Hope this helped!



Crap I have huge ****s!  Better pull out the sports bras!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

silly question but needed to ask anyway. at the audition when they check your height, do they check it *with* or *without* shoes on? you know, like when you go to the doc's office and get your height checked. i'm 4'11 without shoes on but i go up to 5'0 with it on.


----------



## BrittanyB2000

i also have a few pretty silly questions... for those of you that have already passed the audition, what did you wear to it? im planning on wearing dance pants and a fitted shirt, but im wondering about hair... im assuming it doesnt need to be pulled back tight (like in a bun), since this isnt a ballet audition lol i really want to have my picture taken with my hair down (cuz it makes my face look less round)... so can i go to the sign in with my hair down, and then pull it back in a ponytail for the actual audition? 

and one more probably silly question... i love dancing in socks. has anyone just danced in socks and passed the audition, or do you guys recommend wearing actual dance shoes? 

thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Aiden

Is there a list of face characters that you could be friends with somewhere, or does someone know what a male around 6 foot tall can be friends with?


----------



## Berlioz70

MaryPoppins86 said:


> silly question but needed to ask anyway. at the audition when they check your height, do they check it *with* or *without* shoes on?.



You will be required to remove your shoes.



BrittanyB2000 said:


> i also have a few pretty silly questions... for those of you that have already passed the audition, what did you wear to it?



What you mentioned sounds fine... yes, you can wear your hair down then pull it back (that's what I did too). You are required to wear shoes, sorry no socks!



Aiden said:


> Is there a list of face characters that you could be friends with somewhere, or does someone know what a male around 6 foot tall can be friends with?



Most of the Princes (Phillip, Snow, Eric, Charming, Caspian).


----------



## Aiden

Berlioz70 said:


> You will be required to remove your shoes.
> Most of the Princes (Phillip, Snow, Eric, Charming, Caspian).


Alright. Thanks for that info! Is it true that recruiters don't really pick CP'ers to be face characters?

And, btw. I love your vlogs/blogs. They're so informative.


----------



## Mecha Figment

anything is possible.  And i just want to make it abundantly clear.  Face, just doesn't do face.  it's all part of the same department, Face does fur too.


----------



## Berlioz70

Aiden said:


> Alright. Thanks for that info! Is it true that recruiters don't really pick CP'ers to be face characters?
> 
> And, btw. I love your vlogs/blogs. They're so informative.



That's not true... you have the same chance being face even if you're a CP.

Thanks - I'm glad people enjoy them!


----------



## CrazySteph

Bump, so how much does the character acting out portion effect the overall performance? i cant act at all.


----------



## Berlioz70

CrazySteph said:


> Bump, so how much does the character acting out portion effect the overall performance? i cant act at all.



The acting is very important - it's what characters do everyday. Most CPs will never have a dancing role, we all start with the base acting/animation roles.

If you do not pass the audition, you can always attend workshops in order to learn more about animation and to improve your chances for the next audition.


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Berlioz70 said:


> You will be required to remove your shoes.



thanks for the info. i'm a bit relieved now. now i don't have to worry about being checked with shoes and having to wear shoes on that will make me slightly over that 5 foot mark.
i too watched your vlog. very well done. i liked the one where you dance to the tiki song. sorry you had to go through all that trouble with scheduling and days stuff. it must have been frustrating!


----------



## CrazySteph

Berlioz70 said:


> The acting is very important - it's what characters do everyday. Most CPs will never have a dancing role, we all start with the base acting/animation roles.
> 
> If you do not pass the audition, you can always attend workshops in order to learn more about animation and to improve your chances for the next audition.



So, my height or dancing ability wont cancel out the fact I can't act? lol that stinks. I'm glad they have the workshop tho. can you take it BEFORE your first audition?


----------



## Aiden

Does anyone know the height range for the Power Rangers?


----------



## GreatWideSomewhere

Has anyone here ever attended a character audition for CP's that want to extend their program in entertainment? I am trying to figure out about how long they take because it's on one of the only two days my Mom will be here to visit me and I really don't want to leave her for most of the day when she came down to see me, lol!


----------



## theatergal

Is anyone going to the audition in Florida on April 8th? I'm flying down there to audition!


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> Does anyone know the height range for the Power Rangers?



Usually they are around 5'5-5'8.



GreatWideSomewhere said:


> Has anyone here ever attended a character audition for CP's that want to extend their program in entertainment? I am trying to figure out about how long they take because it's on one of the only two days my Mom will be here to visit me and I really don't want to leave her for most of the day when she came down to see me, lol!



It depends on if you are one of the first people, and if you are called back. If you aren't called back (or are cut early), it only is around 1-2 hours. If you are called back, it could take longer.


----------



## domi108

theatergal said:


> Is anyone going to the audition in Florida on April 8th? I'm flying down there to audition!



I'll be there! But I'm driving...up.


----------



## Berlioz70

CrazySteph said:


> So, my height or dancing ability wont cancel out the fact I can't act? lol that stinks. I'm glad they have the workshop tho. can you take it BEFORE your first audition?



The workshops are only for Disney CM so you couldn't attend one beforehand. Just focus on large precise movements, don't try to do too much because it'll get lost... each story should have a beginning, middle and end.


----------



## domi108

I have a question regarding being pulled for Face at the audition.
I read somewhere that they don't sometimes choose you if you have a "defining feature" such as moles, beauty marks, etc.
I have some beauty marks on my face that are small, if chosen can't the make-up there cover it up since they can supposedly cover up tattoos?

Just curious.


----------



## jellipop

I found a friend that went to one and if anyone wanted to know, chubby girls are welcome for fur characters, just not Mickey or Minnie, they want thinner but it's cool.  I'm not obese just a little tubby lol - also, I wanna be Dale!!!  Or Stitch but I might be a couple inches too tall for him


----------



## BrittanyB2000

is anyone going to the rochester audition??!! im curious to see how many people from this board will be there!


----------



## jellipop

I'll be in Pittsburgh!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

BrittanyB2000 said:


> is anyone going to the rochester audition??!! im curious to see how many people from this board will be there!



I'm going to the Rochester audition!! My friend Meagan and I are flying into New York City from Austin, Texas for a few days before the audition, then we're taking Amtrak to Rochester. Do you live nearby or are you staying the night? 

We're looking for people to go to the Strong Museum of Play with us after the audition!


----------



## BrittanyB2000

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I'm going to the Rochester audition!! My friend Meagan and I are flying into New York City from Austin, Texas for a few days before the audition, then we're taking Amtrak to Rochester. Do you live nearby or are you staying the night?
> 
> We're looking for people to go to the Strong Museum of Play with us after the audition!




awesome! i go to school in ohio, but i live in rochester. how do you know about the strong museum? (you'll have a blast there, by the way!) are you originally from rochester?


----------



## Joanna71985

jellipop said:


> I found a friend that went to one and if anyone wanted to know, chubby girls are welcome for fur characters, just not Mickey or Minnie, they want thinner but it's cool.  I'm not obese just a little tubby lol - also, I wanna be Dale!!!  Or Stitch but I might be a couple inches too tall for him



How tall are you?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

BrittanyB2000 said:


> awesome! i go to school in ohio, but i live in rochester. how do you know about the strong museum? (you'll have a blast there, by the way!) are you originally from rochester?



No I've never been north of Memphis. I googled things to do in Rochester since we'll be there for two days (the night before the audition, the day of the audition, that night and the next morning) before we fly home. My friend and I LOVE that kind of stuff! We have a science and history museum in Dallas and its geared towards children and I think it makes it ten times more fun. When its geared towards kids, its usually more interactive and not as much reading-of-the-plaques. We could hang out in places like that for hours. 

So you'll be back home in Rochester on spring break I'm guessing?


----------



## BrittanyB2000

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> No I've never been north of Memphis. I googled things to do in Rochester since we'll be there for two days (the night before the audition, the day of the audition, that night and the next morning) before we fly home. My friend and I LOVE that kind of stuff! We have a science and history museum in Dallas and its geared towards children and I think it makes it ten times more fun. When its geared towards kids, its usually more interactive and not as much reading-of-the-plaques. We could hang out in places like that for hours.
> 
> So you'll be back home in Rochester on spring break I'm guessing?



haha ok well let me warn you... rochester doesn't have all that much goin' on. but the museum is really fun! and yea, i'm coming home the day before the audition for spring break, which ending up working out really well! is your friend auditioning too?


----------



## TheGhostAcademy

First time posting. Juuuust joined.

Did the online app., went to the presentation, phone interview in 2 days  (Fall 2009 hopeful)

Of course I marked some other roles but I REALLY would like to be a face character. Me and about a million other people >___<

I'm not sure how tall I am, I've been measured at 5' 1.5" to 5' 2.5" oii

I'm asian so that leaves me pretty limited to the "ethnic" faces I suppose.

Obviously, I can imagine being friends w/ Mulan, Silvermist (the black hair fairy from Disney Fairies?), mayyyybe Pocahontas & Jasmine too?

Does anyone know the heights for Mulan & the Disney fairies? I'd imagine they aren't part of the "average" princess height of 5'4"-5'7"something..

Also, I heard Mulans were a bit more in demand to cast due to not as many auditioners.. Would you guys agree/disagree?

Thanks in advance for anyone who can help!


----------



## TheGhostAcademy

ALSO:

I can't dance  but is it a very necessary aspect as a face character?

I will be embarrassing myself for so long dancing (but with a smile on my face!) during audition if they don't pull me out for face quickly! ahh


----------



## Berlioz70

Welcome to DIS - Good luck on your audition.

You should know that everyone is required to Dance because 
the auditions are for fur, face is just an addition to fur, but everyone starts in fur regardless of whether they are pulled for face. Based on that, even if you're pulled for face, you are still expected to pass the dance audition. I know of someone approved in Wendy, but she didn't pass the dance, so she wasn't offered a role.

As for heights... I'm not aware of a shortage of Mulans, but I know Poca is generally needed more. Mulan only does one meet n greet whereas Poca has a meet n greet and a show (Fant!). Your height estimates are about on... Fairies are typically 5'3-5'6 (Tink is shorter), Mulan was listed on disney auditions.com as 5'2-5'6, I'm not finding a height for Poca or Jasmine, but I think your assumption is probably close.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

BrittanyB2000 said:


> haha ok well let me warn you... rochester doesn't have all that much goin' on. but the museum is really fun! and yea, i'm coming home the day before the audition for spring break, which ending up working out really well! is your friend auditioning too?



Yes, she is! She's hoping for Snow White and she looks just like her! She always has, so I hope they're in need of a Snow!

You're more than welcome to come to the museum with us! We have no idea what else to do whilst in Rochester but we were scared about booking a flight the same day as the audition (this was before the posted the place and time) so we have some time in town. haha. We'd love to meet up with new people who are also auditioning!


----------



## Aiden

Does anyone know the general months the auditions are held for the Spring seasons?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Berlioz70 said:


> I'm not finding a height for Poca or Jasmine, but I think your assumption is probably close.



When I met Jasmine, she was about the same height as me. I'm 5'1.


----------



## Joanna71985

Aiden said:


> Does anyone know the general months the auditions are held for the Spring seasons?



Usually in Nov/Dec.


----------



## domi108

is anyone going to the audition in Orlando?


----------



## impsythealmighty

TheGhostAcademy said:


> Does anyone know the heights for Mulan & the Disney fairies? I'd imagine they aren't part of the "average" princess height of 5'4"-5'7"something..



For the fairies - Tinkerbell is 4'11-5'2, while the others are 5'2-5'5, unless they've changed them since they first started meet&greeting. Good luck!


----------



## tink576

Anyone going to the Chicago Audition?


----------



## BrittanyB2000

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Yes, she is! She's hoping for Snow White and she looks just like her! She always has, so I hope they're in need of a Snow!
> 
> You're more than welcome to come to the museum with us! We have no idea what else to do whilst in Rochester but we were scared about booking a flight the same day as the audition (this was before the posted the place and time) so we have some time in town. haha. We'd love to meet up with new people who are also auditioning!




haha ok! i have to swing by a few places after the audition (where i used to work... my high school... my grandma's house lol) but here's my facebook! we can chat about it on there! 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1359690210#/profile.php?id=500546435&ref=name


----------



## DisneyLover0526

domi108 said:


> is anyone going to the audition in Orlando?



*I AM!!! MY AUDITION IS ON APRIL 8TH!!! IM SUPER EXCITED TO GO!! but I'm debating if I should just go in to the audition, or just try to go for face?? a lot of people have been telling me that I look like Iridessa (light fairy from Tinkerbell movie) or have features like her.  Maybe I should try for that? or just wait until they tell me that I can probably go for face?? also...im short..4'10 short....does that make me too small to be a fairy??or any character in that matter???  *


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I AM!!! MY AUDITION IS ON APRIL 8TH!!! IM SUPER EXCITED TO GO!! but I'm debating if I should just go in to the audition, or just try to go for face?? a lot of people have been telling me that I look like Iridessa (light fairy from Tinkerbell movie) or have features like her.  Maybe I should try for that? or just wait until they tell me that I can probably go for face?? also...im short..4'10 short....does that make me too small to be a fairy??or any character in that matter???  *



You are definitely not too short for performer (in fact, at 4'10 you fall into the special consideration zone). However, 4'10 is too short for 4 of the 5 Fairies (all but Tink. I am pretty sure Tink can be 4'10).


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Joanna71985 said:


> You are definitely not too short for performer (in fact, at 4'10 you fall into the special consideration zone). However, 4'10 is too short for 4 of the 5 Fairies (all but Tink. I am pretty sure Tink can be 4'10).



*ok....so Iridessa is out ....but anyways....what other kinda roles can I get, say I get to be a character performer? if by any chance..you know a few....*


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *ok....so Iridessa is out ....but anyways....what other kinda roles can I get, say I get to be a character performer? if by any chance..you know a few....*



There are many characters you could be "friends" with at 4'10. Some include:
*Mickey
*Minnie
*Donald
*Daisy
*Dopey
*Jiminy
*Pinocchio
*Lilo
*Stitch
*Mushu
*Meeko
*Piglet


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Joanna71985 said:


> There are many characters you could be "friends" with at 4'10. Some include:
> *Mickey
> *Minnie
> *Donald
> *Daisy
> *Dopey
> *Jiminy
> *Pinocchio
> *Lilo
> *Stitch
> *Mushu
> *Meeko
> *Piglet



*I'm sorry to keep asking you so many questions that I have...but would those be considered "fur?" I know I've seen that term quite a few times, but never really understood the meaning...*


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I'm sorry to keep asking you so many questions that I have...but would those be considered "fur?" I know I've seen that term quite a few times, but never really understood the meaning...*



Yes. The characters I listed are "fuzzies".


----------



## Domin0.

Does anybody know the male face characters and the height requirements for them?


----------



## Joanna71985

Domin0. said:


> Does anybody know the male face characters and the height requirements for them?



Peter Pan, Mad Hatter, Prince Charming, Prince Philip, Snow Prince, Prince Eric, Prince Caspian, Bert, Aladdin (to name a few). The only common ones are Peter Pan, Mad Hatter, Prince Charming, Prince Caspian, and Aladdin. Prince Philip, Snow Prince, Prince Eric, and Bert are rare.


----------



## Mecha Figment

Joanna71985 said:


> Peter Pan, Mad Hatter, Prince Charming, Prince Philip, Snow Prince, Prince Eric, Prince Caspian, Bert, Aladdin (to name a few). The only common ones are Peter Pan, Mad Hatter, Prince Charming, Prince Caspian, and Aladdin. Prince Philip, Snow Prince, Prince Eric, and Bert are rare.



chimney sweep bert is in the day parade now.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Okay I have a HUGE problem.

My friend Meagan and I leave Monday morning for New York from Austin, Texas for the audition in Rochester. She just did her interview and the interviewer apparently took Character Performer off of her role checklist because she didn't have 3+ years of dance experience. I didn't think there was such a bar, but now we don't know what to do. Do you think we could call her recruiter and ask for the go-ahead to audition? She DOES have dance and theatre experience, just not three years of it. 

If the recruiter doesn't get back to her by Friday (the audition date) could she potentially still audition and hope to work it out afterwards?

We don't know what to do. Its way too late to cancel our trip now. 

Please help!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Okay I have a HUGE problem.
> 
> My friend Meagan and I leave Monday morning for New York from Austin, Texas for the audition in Rochester. She just did her interview and the interviewer apparently took Character Performer off of her role checklist because she didn't have 3+ years of dance experience. I didn't think there was such a bar, but now we don't know what to do. Do you think we could call her recruiter and ask for the go-ahead to audition? She DOES have dance and theatre experience, just not three years of it.
> 
> If the recruiter doesn't get back to her by Friday (the audition date) could she potentially still audition and hope to work it out afterwards?
> 
> We don't know what to do. Its way too late to cancel our trip now.
> 
> Please help!



*You need 3+ years of dance experience?!?!? I honestly didn't know that...I told my interviewer that I have been acting for a long time, but she never asked me anything about dancing.....I honestly didn't know that the 3+ years experience rule even existed.....but I guess you can call her recruiter and ask....it never hurts to ask...and maybe the recruiter made a mistake.....you never know unless you try.........sorry I can't be of more help......*


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *You need 3+ years of dance experience?!?!? I honestly didn't know that...I told my interviewer that I have been acting for a long time, but she never asked me anything about dancing.....I honestly didn't know that the 3+ years experience rule even existed.....but I guess you can call her recruiter and ask....it never hurts to ask...and maybe the recruiter made a mistake.....you never know unless you try.........sorry I can't be of more help......*



Well thats the whole point. It ISNT required. I know because I told my recruiter i've only been dancing for a semester and she okayed my audition. I think this recruiter was just putting people through her own filtering system... Sorry to scare you haha. This recruiter was truly being unjust!


----------



## Berlioz70

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> She just did her interview and the interviewer apparently took Character Performer off of her role checklist because she didn't have 3+ years of dance experience.



That is not a rule... as you probably know.

I have no idea of the circumstance, but the interviewers are supposed to judge if someone would be good in entertainment based on the answers given. Perhaps she answered the questions poorly and this was the interviewers way of indicating that she couldn't audition. Why she would make up the dance rule I'm not sure.

Generally speaking entertainment gets the first pick of CPers... so your friend could always audition and hope that entertainment likes her enough that they'll fight for her. Lots of people do the audition before they interview (though it's not recommended) so don't worry about it. They do not have a list or anything to make you check in, everyone comes in on the same plane.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Berlioz70 said:


> That is not a rule... as you probably know.
> 
> I have no idea of the circumstance, but the interviewers are supposed to judge if someone would be good in entertainment based on the answers given. Perhaps she answered the questions poorly and this was the interviewers way of indicating that she couldn't audition. Why she would make up the dance rule I'm not sure.
> 
> Generally speaking entertainment gets the first pick of CPers... so your friend could always audition and hope that entertainment likes her enough that they'll fight for her. Lots of people do the audition before they interview (though it's not recommended) so don't worry about it. They do not have a list or anything to make you check in, everyone comes in on the same plane.



Thats what I thought too and I asked her to repeat word for word what she said and she told me that was the first character question she had asked, then insisting on this '3+ year rule' saying she only puts people through that are 'bound for broadway'. 

So if she auditions and Character Performer was taken off of her list, is there any further action she should take after the audition or just hope that if she passes the audition, it'll sort itself out? We just don't want to overstep any boundries but she really really wants to make character and doesn't want to just give up, especially at such unfair of circumstances.

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Well thats the whole point. It ISNT required. I know because I told my recruiter i've only been dancing for a semester and she okayed my audition. I think this recruiter was just putting people through her own filtering system... Sorry to scare you haha. This recruiter was truly being unjust!



*It's ok...but you did put me in a little fright there...because I have been dancing for a while.....but only actually been taking lessons for about a year now.....but I really kinda hope they do something that could show off my gymnastic abilities.....I'm very flexible and can do many tumbles and what-nots....I must say that gymnastics (behind acting) is probably one of my strongest suits *


----------



## Lost_1n_oz

tink576 said:


> Anyone going to the Chicago Audition?



I AM!!


----------



## Goofster18

Hi, my name is Alan, I'm 5' 10"  realize that is a pretty common height not expecting much but I'm just goin to try.  Also, I'll be up in Rochester.  I'm 18 and a Puppetry major, not sure how well I'll do dancing and all.  I'm just hoping that, since its the first scheduled audition date, I can still achieve a spot at disney even if I'm not friend with a character.  I know I belong at Disney, and understand the freez and all.  I can wait.  I just want this experience.  i know everyone has this feeling I'm just saying I understand everyones pain.  I haven't even interviewed yet (friday at 820pm!!!) but I'm crazy and my parents are ready to kill me for talking and beng excited 24/7.  Break a leg everyone!!!
Goofster18


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Goofster18 said:


> Hi, my name is Alan, I'm 5' 10"  realize that is a pretty common height not expecting much but I'm just goin to try.  Also, I'll be up in Rochester.
> Goofster18



We'll be in Rochester too! Do you live in the area? I look forward to meeting other potential CPs at the audition!


----------



## Goofster18

No, I don't live in Rochester, I live 8 hours away, but it is the closest and with my college schedule I can't just fly dwn anywhere.  I know it's a long shot for the auditions getting cast, but it's the first so I'm hoping to not get cut out of any job, to get a spot anywhere and get the experience, or I am a puppeteer major so maybe do something in puppetry or entertainment/tech somewhere.  I just need to get to Disney!!!  lol  I'll see you there tho!!  mayb everyone should, wen they go to their different auditions, wear some color or some ID so we can find each other??  for all the different auditions, idk just thinking, to meet everyone we talk to on here lol!!


----------



## TheGhostAcademy

Berlioz70 said:


> Welcome to DIS - Good luck on your audition.
> 
> You should know that everyone is required to Dance because
> the auditions are for fur, face is just an addition to fur, but everyone starts in fur regardless of whether they are pulled for face. Based on that, even if you're pulled for face, you are still expected to pass the dance audition. I know of someone approved in Wendy, but she didn't pass the dance, so she wasn't offered a role.
> 
> As for heights... I'm not aware of a shortage of Mulans, but I know Poca is generally needed more. Mulan only does one meet n greet whereas Poca has a meet n greet and a show (Fant!). Your height estimates are about on... Fairies are typically 5'3-5'6 (Tink is shorter), Mulan was listed on disney auditions.com as 5'2-5'6, I'm not finding a height for Poca or Jasmine, but I think your assumption is probably close.





impsythealmighty said:


> For the fairies - Tinkerbell is 4'11-5'2, while the others are 5'2-5'5, unless they've changed them since they first started meet&greeting. Good luck!



Thank you for the info 
haha I'm a bit weary in thought about driving up to NY for auditions now  

The dancing part is just a killlerrrr


----------



## BrittanyB2000

ok so four people so far are attending the rochester audition!!! whoohoo!!! exactly one week from day


----------



## Draidum

I'm actually going to the Rochester auditions as well. I live about 2 hours away. I've been to an audition at the end of my last program, but I just did that to see what it was like. So this time I am really excited, but I will not be too disappointed if I don't get it since the other three roles I checked are awesome too.


----------



## jellipop

I got a ride to Rochester!!


----------



## stephanie1755

jellipop said:


> I got a ride to Rochester!!



how far is Rochester from you?


----------



## jellipop

I think about 5 hours from Philly...I think Pittsburgh is 8 hours


----------



## Frizzbird

Hey everyone! I am planning on attending the Austin audition. I am a little worried because it is late in the season. But hopefully it will work out. My dream is to be Tinkerbell. I am 5'1 with blond hair and blue green eyes. So perhaps there is a chance.  I just finished my application on friday and have to wait till tomorrow to schedule an interview. alkjslgnd. I just want  to hurry up and have that done.


----------



## khancock

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Thats what I thought too and I asked her to repeat word for word what she said and she told me that was the first character question she had asked, then insisting on this '3+ year rule' saying she only puts people through that are 'bound for broadway'.



she needs to write to recruiting directly and clearly outline the exact conversation she had with the person doing her interview.  this 3+ year role thing is not right and relaying the info that she was told is not overstepping any bounds.  she can ask for clarification on what she was told.


----------



## jellipop

khancock said:


> she needs to write to recruiting directly and clearly outline the exact conversation she had with the person doing her interview.  this 3+ year role thing is not right and relaying the info that she was told is not overstepping any bounds.  she can ask for clarification on what she was told.




I'd have her call 407-828-1736 
it's the recruiting office.  Just have her explain the situation!


----------



## cpalum07viawi

hey everyone,

just want to thank you all for the amazing tips and pointers.. its making me feel a little bit more prepared for the audition  I just got back from WDW from the DCP Fall Advantage and i miss it soo much that i have to go back!... i was merch but since im a theatre major, i thought " why not" and decided to go to the audition in chicago that is march 29th.. anyone else going???


THANKS AGAIN!

TTFN!


----------



## rachaelfig

Hey, has anyone ever/known someone who has ever been a performer on the Disney cruiseline? How does that work? I know on other cruiselines performers have duties just like the other crewmembers and I didn't know if it was the same for Disney. Also it says 10 month contracts on the auditions site. Has anyone had one of these contracts? That seems like a long time. But a fun time.

I'm just curious cause I saw a show on the travel channel about the Disney cruiseline and now there's an audition in my area. I don't know that I'd really want to do it but I just like to hear about things like this.


----------



## domi108

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I AM!!! MY AUDITION IS ON APRIL 8TH!!! IM SUPER EXCITED TO GO!! but I'm debating if I should just go in to the audition, or just try to go for face?? a lot of people have been telling me that I look like Iridessa (light fairy from Tinkerbell movie) or have features like her.  Maybe I should try for that? or just wait until they tell me that I can probably go for face?? also...im short..4'10 short....does that make me too small to be a fairy??or any character in that matter???  *



awesome :]
it'll be great to meet you! but i think during the audition, if they like what they see in you, they will pull for face. cause I am hoping to be pulled maybe for snow white since everyone calls me that lol


----------



## DisneyLover0526

domi108 said:


> awesome :]
> it'll be great to meet you! but i think during the audition, if they like what they see in you, they will pull for face. cause I am hoping to be pulled maybe for snow white since everyone calls me that lol



*It would be simply AWESOME to see you and finally get a chance to meet you! It would be so cool if we both got what we wanted!!!!! and Im so crossing my fingers..because I SO want to be pulled for face for Iridessa...many people say that I look like her..and from seeing the other Iridessas in WDW and Disneyland...I should have a chance........but IDK.......*


----------



## domi108

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *It would be simply AWESOME to see you and finally get a chance to meet you! It would be so cool if we both got what we wanted!!!!! and Im so crossing my fingers..because I SO want to be pulled for face for Iridessa...many people say that I look like her..and from seeing the other Iridessas in WDW and Disneyland...I should have a chance........but IDK.......*



let's just give it our all! have fun! smile and be silly! i am hoping to get what i want too! but i'll just let it be, if i get too worked up over wanting to get pulled for face and if i don't i'll be sad so i am going to try and not expect it lol
i can't believe the audition is less than a month away!!!!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

domi108 said:


> let's just give it our all! have fun! smile and be silly! i am hoping to get what i want too! but i'll just let it be, if i get too worked up over wanting to get pulled for face and if i don't i'll be sad so i am going to try and not expect it lol
> i can't believe the audition is less than a month away!!!!



_I know! its like 24 days away!!!!  _


----------



## cpalum07viawi

Just wanted to wish anyone who was close to auditioning GOOD LUCK


----------



## cpalum07viawi

i meant is instead of was... lol


----------



## impsythealmighty

rachaelfig said:


> Hey, has anyone ever/known someone who has ever been a performer on the Disney cruiseline? How does that work? I know on other cruiselines performers have duties just like the other crewmembers and I didn't know if it was the same for Disney. Also it says 10 month contracts on the auditions site. Has anyone had one of these contracts? That seems like a long time. But a fun time.
> 
> I'm just curious cause I saw a show on the travel channel about the Disney cruiseline and now there's an audition in my area. I don't know that I'd really want to do it but I just like to hear about things like this.



I talked to one of the cast service managers about it, because I thought it sounded like fun too. I don't know much of the details, but he told me that it was an extremely competitive audition and that your dancing and animating both have to be really great to have a shot, because all characters do everything. He sadly wasn't very helpful so that's about all I know on the subject. =\ Hope I helped some!


----------



## rachaelfig

No, that's helpful! Thanks!


----------



## cpalum07viawi

tink576 said:


> Anyone going to the Chicago Audition?



I am!!!!  What are u going for???


----------



## Berlioz70

FYI: you can't "go" for anything. Everyone auditions for the same thing... character performer (fur). Face, parade performer, etc. is not something you can audition for... you have to be hand selected for it.

Unless of course you're referring to the cruise line auditions, then you can go for specific things.


----------



## cpalum07viawi

Berlioz70 said:


> FYI: you can't "go" for anything. Everyone auditions for the same thing... character performer (fur). Face, parade performer, etc. is not something you can audition for... you have to be hand selected for it.
> 
> Unless of course you're referring to the cruise line auditions, then you can go for specific things.




Thanks  i more or less meant whom they were wanting to be friends with... thats all ...

I'm 6'0 and a little nervous about my audition.. any tips you have for me?? My roomate down in disney was a character performer and i was super jealous of her.. its kinda my dream job  anyway, thanks again!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Haha... you'd be surprised the number of people who show up to try out for a princess and get upset when they find out that you can't... just didn't want that to happen to you.

I have a an entry in my blog about tips, but if you have a friend in the program then you've probably got all the needed info! Good luck!


----------



## cpalum07viawi

btw, i miss u impsy aka molly mouse!


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

I'm going to Rochester too, I live like an hour and a half away but I have family there.  If any of you flyers need a ride from your hotel or need help with anything PM me.  I really excited to meet everyone too!


----------



## timestep

I am really nervous because I will be attending the VERY LAST audition in Columbus. I am worried this will lessen my chances of being accepted into entertainment. Plus, I am worried that if I don't get entertainment everything else will already be full. Should I switch audition dates or do you think I will be ok with the one I am scheduled for?

By the way Brenna, your livejournal has been more than helpful to me! Thanks so much!


----------



## Berlioz70

Thanks Timestep (love your SN)!

I know this isn't the answer you want to hear... but if you can attend one earlier I would change your date. Entertainment does fill up and I know there were a lot of students last semester that couldn't do the program because following their audition there were no positions open.

There is always a chance that it won't be a problem, especially based on your height and skill, my advice is just to be on the super safe side.


----------



## timestep

Berlioz70 said:


> Thanks Timestep (love your SN)!
> 
> I know this isn't the answer you want to hear... but if you can attend one earlier I would change your date. Entertainment does fill up and I know there were a lot of students last semester that couldn't do the program because following their audition there were no positions open.
> 
> There is always a chance that it won't be a problem, especially based on your height and skill, my advice is just to be on the super safe side.



I think I will change it. I don't want to risk it. Thanks again!

(thanks! I am addicted to tap!)


----------



## klmcken

any general tips other than to smile?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

klmcken said:


> any general tips other than to smile?



Practice before your final performance! At Rochester, we learned it as a large group of 85 then we were sent into the lobby to then be brought in 6 at a time. In the lobby, not a single person practiced the dance, so I went outside and did it by myself. haha. I felt a lot better about it having practiced with my extra time.


----------



## PrincessJordynx

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Practice before your final performance! At Rochester, we learned it as a large group of 85 then we were sent into the lobby to then be brought in 6 at a time. In the lobby, not a single person practiced the dance, so I went outside and did it by myself. haha. I felt a lot better about it having practiced with my extra time.


what? no one practiced?! thats just silly. 
i didnt audition or anything, ive been a dancer since age 4 however
and i know we always practiced something before going on stage. i would have been outside with you girl! haha


----------



## Goofster18

I definitely saw a few people dancing and practicing the moves and some people just went over it in their heads the moves weren't a problem I've done them all in dances before but the main problem was tempo and what comes next.  but there were def people practicing in Rochester!!

Goofster18


----------



## MadeleineBeverley

first off, im new here, so hi everyone 

secondly, i know you probably get this question like all the time, 
but it is my ultimate dream to be Mickey Mouse at disney. unfortunatley, i am 5"1 and i believe this is too tall for mickey? can someone please put me out of my misery so i can dismiss this dream once and for all. 

thankyou.


----------



## Mecha Figment

MadeleineBeverley said:


> first off, im new here, so hi everyone
> 
> secondly, i know you probably get this question like all the time,
> but it is my ultimate dream to be Mickey Mouse at disney. unfortunatley, i am 5"1 and i believe this is too tall for mickey? can someone please put me out of my misery so i can dismiss this dream once and for all.
> 
> thankyou.




Why put you out of your misery?  Your Perfect.  But height only accounts for one thing, if your big in certain areas that will take you out of the running.


----------



## Berlioz70

MadeleineBeverley said:


> first off, im new here, so hi everyone
> 
> secondly, i know you probably get this question like all the time,
> but it is my ultimate dream to be Mickey Mouse at disney. unfortunatley, i am 5"1 and i believe this is too tall for mickey? can someone please put me out of my misery so i can dismiss this dream once and for all.
> 
> thankyou.



You are correct, Mickey tops out at 5'0 and a half... HOWEVER... your real height is not the same as your Disney height... so it doesn't matter what you "think" your height is, Disney will give you a company height when you audition. In your particular case, there is a very good chance you would be measured at 5'0.


----------



## Mecha Figment

Berlioz70 said:


> You are correct, Mickey tops out at 5'0 and a half... HOWEVER... your real height is not the same as your Disney height... so it doesn't matter what you "think" your height is, Disney will give you a company height when you audition. In your particular case, there is a very good chance you would be measured at 5'0.



exactly i'm really 6 1 but according to them i'm 6.


----------



## theatergal

DisneyLover0526 said:


> _I know! its like 24 days away!!!!  _




Hey! Now it's 12 days away!! I will be there too! Are you guys staying at a hotel on disney property or are you from the area?


----------



## MadeleineBeverley

Wow!
thankyou very much for telling me that. i won't give up on that dream just yet then. 
does anybody know why they can measure you smaller than your actual height? 
thankyou!


----------



## timestep

theatergal said:


> Hey! Now it's 12 days away!! I will be there too! Are you guys staying at a hotel on disney property or are you from the area?



Hey! I am going to Orlando too! I think I am staying on Disney property. What about you?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Rochester people:

I got my email today concerning the audition. I didn't pass but I didn't really expect to. I was tripped on the subway and hurt my knee the day before the audition so it was really hard for me, especially the dance segment because all the turns were on the leg that I hurt. I went to the doctor yesterday and it turns out I tore the cartilage in my knee so no wonder it was difficult!

Good news is, they said two to three weeks before we'd get an email and today is exactly a week! I'm pretty sure that means they're ahead in processing and we'll get our letters that much sooner. I hope!

Good luck to everyone else and check your email!


----------



## Goofster18

Hey I also just got my e-mail, and I also was not expecting to get it, and I didn't, but I look at it as experience at auditions, one more way to show them I love the program, and it was a very nice rejection e-mail.  I have heard that you can take animation and dance classes down at WDW exclusive to CP's and FT's and that you can also re-audition, so I will continue year after year no matter what and I will get a job there come heck or high water!!!  but besides that, good luck to anyone else!!  Let's hope for our 2nd choices, yes??!!
Have a Magical Day!!! (BTW 2-3 weeks from today until we know for sure so cross your fingers for those folders!!!)
Goofster18


----------



## DisneyLover0526

theatergal said:


> Hey! Now it's 12 days away!! I will be there too! Are you guys staying at a hotel on disney property or are you from the area?



_*OMG! I'm so happy that someone else is coming!!!! I found a hotel that's like 5 minutes away..i'm pretty sure it's on Disney property lol....do you live up there...or did you fnd a hotel in the area as well?*_


----------



## derekparker08

Yay! I got my email today about my Rochester audition and I passed! I am very excited. I wonder who I'm going to be friends with!


----------



## Goofster18

CONGRATS derekparker08!!!!  Let us know who you are friends with!!!!  Keep us updated that's really awesome congrats again.  Keep your fingers crossed for those of us who didn't get it and are waiting for a different role!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!! (I just assume you already have lol!!)
Goofster18


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

Uggg...I auditioned in Rochester and I didnt get a response today   I don't wanna wait anymore....booooo!  Anyone else from Rochester not hear either way?


----------



## tink576

Quick Question:  I'm going to the audition in Chicago on Sunday.  What did you all wear to your audition and what time did you get you at the end of your audition?  If it starts at ten and goes for more then 3-4 hours I was wondering about lunch.  Thanks!


----------



## Goofster18

Hey. i wore just sweatpants and a Disney t-shirt (kinda tacky, but whatever!!) It specifically says on the website for auditioning to wear comfy clothes that you can move in.  This is not the time to wear a suit and tie.  Obviously look nice, don't wear booty shorts that look like a thong and a shirt that makes people wonder why you even bought it to begin with since it shows everything.  Those have a place but it is not Disney lol.  Wear what you can move and dance in that you wont trip over or slip on.  Comfy sneakers or dance shoes are good, non-slip soles also if you have them, as an added precaution.  Wear make-up if you want, look presentable when you arrive, but don't glob it on or go too intense, you will be sweating and dancing, plus they have to measure your height so a poofy hair style is gonna need to be squashed down or removed or undone, and it takes their time, and is awkward.  As for my audition, if you are allowed to leave right after you perform in small groups, mine was 2 hours from sign-in time.  Chicago will probably be a bigger group so I'd say bring a paper bag lunch, with snacks and WATER!!!  Worse comes to worse you have left over food, but at least you have it, apples, fruits, a sandwich, that sort of thing, energy without the fidgiting you get with an energy drink.  Sorry this is long, don't sweat it and SMILE!!!  Whatever happens, everything happens at the right time, and the best things take time.  Break a Leg!!!  (i.e. theater slang for good luck, don't actually break your leg lol)
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## theatergal

timestep said:


> Hey! I am going to Orlando too! I think I am staying on Disney property. What about you?



I'm from Pennsylvania and am just flying down for the audition. I'm coming on the tuesday before, and leaving in the morning the day after the audition. My stepmom has a work meeting down there, so she and I get to stay at the Swan/Dolphin for free! I think that's where we're staying. I don't think I'm going to the parks or anything that day. Tell me when you know where you're staying! It would be cool to meet some people to meet before and go to the audition together!!


----------



## theatergal

Hey! I'm seeing different answers to about the same question in different threads. 

I'm hearing that two-three weeks after the audition you hear whether you are selected to be a character performer. Is this through the mail or e-mail? (Just so I know which form of communication I should be checking every hour haha) Do you then get _another_ letter from disney after that saying your in the program, or does it all happen at once?

Also, I saw on one thread that the people auditioning in Orlando find out if they're a character performer the day of the audition. Is this true for this semester? I'm auditioning in Orlando and would like to know!!!


----------



## domi108

DisneyLover0526 said:


> _*OMG! I'm so happy that someone else is coming!!!! I found a hotel that's like 5 minutes away..i'm pretty sure it's on Disney property lol....do you live up there...or did you fnd a hotel in the area as well?*_




ahh i haven't even looked at hotels yet! do you know where you are staying? it'd be pretty funny if we all ended up at the same hotel! lol
omgoshhh 12/11 more dayssss >.<

i can't wait to meet you all! 

-dominique


----------



## MaryPoppins86

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Rochester people:
> 
> I got my email today concerning the audition. I didn't pass but I didn't really expect to. I was tripped on the subway and hurt my knee the day before the audition so it was really hard for me, especially the dance segment because all the turns were on the leg that I hurt. I went to the doctor yesterday and it turns out I tore the cartilage in my knee so no wonder it was difficult!





Goofster18 said:


> Hey I also just got my e-mail, and I also was not expecting to get it, and I didn't,
> Goofster18



sorry the two of you didn't make it. hopefully you'll get those lovely big white envelopes!
MarinaAndCharlie, hope your knee feels better. i've been in a similar situation before and know how that feels.



derekparker08 said:


> Yay! I got my email today about my Rochester audition and I passed! I am very excited. I wonder who I'm going to be friends with!



CONGRATS on getting a character performer roll.


----------



## timestep

theatergal said:


> I'm from Pennsylvania and am just flying down for the audition. I'm coming on the tuesday before, and leaving in the morning the day after the audition. My stepmom has a work meeting down there, so she and I get to stay at the Swan/Dolphin for free! I think that's where we're staying. I don't think I'm going to the parks or anything that day. Tell me when you know where you're staying! It would be cool to meet some people to meet before and go to the audition together!!



I am not sure where yet, but I know it will be on Disney property. I will let you know as soon as I find out. That would be tons of fun to all go together!


----------



## TwigTwill

I had my audition yesterday in Atlanta, and it was amazing!!! It went pretty well except for the height part, somehow I gained and inch an a half, which sucks because I was hoping to lose and inch, so now I'm 5'3.75" and have no idea what characters are in that range...but it's a pretty average height so I'll probably get stuck in the character pool (which I really don't think I have the patience for, I interviewed in the first week of febuary).


----------



## cpalum07viawi

o my goodness! im super nervous!! tommorow is the chicago audition and i'm going! AHHHH!!!  I had a question.... or two.... 


One= After your audition, how long did it take to get the email back from them??

Two= What should happen if there is inclement weather.... i know that at least up here in Wisconsin , we're supposed to have a snowstorm of sorts... Will they postpone it??


Thanks all ( crosses fingers!)

Have a magical day!!


----------



## Sorahana

theatergal said:


> Also, I saw on one thread that the people auditioning in Orlando find out if they're a character performer the day of the audition. Is this true for this semester? I'm auditioning in Orlando and would like to know!!!



I'm not sure. I auditioned during the current CP auditions when I was there and I did not pass. Someone who has done an audition there before should be able to answer (where are you?). I know they tell you if you don't pass right there.


----------



## derekparker08

cpalum07viawi said:


> One= After your audition, how long did it take to get the email back from them??



I heard by email exactly a week after the audition.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

cpalum07viawi said:


> o my goodness! im super nervous!! tommorow is the chicago audition and i'm going! AHHHH!!!  I had a question.... or two....
> 
> 
> One= After your audition, how long did it take to get the email back from them??
> 
> Two= What should happen if there is inclement weather.... i know that at least up here in Wisconsin , we're supposed to have a snowstorm of sorts... Will they postpone it??
> 
> 
> Thanks all ( crosses fingers!)
> 
> Have a magical day!!




I heard a week to the day after my audition in Rochester. The letter they give you says they'll email you in 2-3 weeks (ours was early, obviously) letting you know if you passed the audition or not. Then you're supposed to receive a letter 2-3 weeks from when you received the email. I'm not sure if you pass the audition if you still have to wait for the letter to accept, but you probably do. 

It snowed the night before in Rochester and they didn't postpone anything. It wasn't much of a 'blizzard' though so your situation may change. I bet they'll try to keep it on schedule though for those who are catching a plane after the audition. I would just allow yourself enough time to get to the audition, should a real blizzard occur, then you'll be prepared.

good luck!!!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

domi108 said:


> ahh i haven't even looked at hotels yet! do you know where you are staying? it'd be pretty funny if we all ended up at the same hotel! lol
> omgoshhh 12/11 more dayssss >.<
> 
> i can't wait to meet you all!
> 
> -dominique



*I'm  staying at the Galleria Palms hotel (i have NO idea where that is lol), it's about a 5 minute drive from the Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility...did you find any hotels yet?*


----------



## cpalum07viawi

Just got back from the Chicago audition that was today.... had ALOT  of fun and met some really cool people!

Now just gotta wait for the letter and see, cause my perception of how i did and the judge's may not be the same... lets hope my height ( 6'1) gives me a little bit of an advantage!


Good luck to everyone else who has yet to audition!

TTFN and have a magical day!!!


----------



## timestep

theatergal said:


> I'm from Pennsylvania and am just flying down for the audition. I'm coming on the tuesday before, and leaving in the morning the day after the audition. My stepmom has a work meeting down there, so she and I get to stay at the Swan/Dolphin for free! I think that's where we're staying. I don't think I'm going to the parks or anything that day. Tell me when you know where you're staying! It would be cool to meet some people to meet before and go to the audition together!!



Hey! I found out I am staying at Yacht Club. I am a DVC member so I can stay on points, which is pretty sweet. AHHHH! I am getting so nervous!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

timestep said:


> Hey! I found out I am staying at Yacht Club. I am a DVC member so I can stay on points, which is pretty sweet. AHHHH! I am getting so nervous!



*I'm getting nervous too! Only 9 more days!!! It would be really cool if we can all meet up somewhere and do the audition together!!!*


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Was the Chicago audition very crowded? I'm a few years away from actually auditioning for the CP but if you could provide any more details about your experience that'd be great!  (I live around Chicago so that's most likely where I'll be auditioning.)


----------



## Kimberly2477

The Chicago and Atlanta auditions were where they were also holding cruise line auditions at the same time as the CP auditions. Was there a difference in the format of the audition? Did they ask you what you were auditioning for?


----------



## TwigTwill

In Atlanta the format was the same. They give you a sheet to fill out at all of the auditions that asks what jobs you are auditioning for fulltime, partime, wdwcp, ect.


----------



## tink576

TwigTwill said:


> In Atlanta the format was the same. They give you a sheet to fill out at all of the auditions that asks what jobs you are auditioning for fulltime, partime, wdwcp, ect.



Chicago was the same format for CP and Cruise...only the Cruise people brought portfolios/head shots/and resume when they filled out their basic info.  There were 140 people at the audition.


----------



## BrittanyB2000

hey did anyone from the Rochester audition make it?! ive only heard of one person who passed


----------



## tink410

Anyone else hear from the Rochester auditions, either accepted or not?


----------



## princess81

hey guys, i've been reading the thread and it's been helpful so far, but it's also very college program specific, which of course, makes sense considering the board topic. i am going in for face characters tomorrow at disneyland. i've been through final callbacks for several shows at both disneyland and disneyworld for singer/dancer roles, but wanted to go in for facework as well. this audition is JUST for face characters, not fuzzies, at least not that i am aware of.

i'm wondering now... can someone who has been through the auditions recently explain how it works? i was reading how you all mentioned there are first look cuts, then improvs, basic dancing, etc.

i am 5'1, so i think i would be going for alice, wendy, ariel, and tink.

what is involved in the first "looks" cut? i am concerned because while everyone tells me i have perfect teeth, i know i dont, not for disney standards. they are just fine on top, but are somewhat crooked on the bottom. this has me slightly nervous because i see photos of current characters who have PERFECT teeth, white, shapely, and straight. do you smile a lot or just stand there and get measured and looked at? what is actually involved in this part? i usually hide my bottom teeth (i've had braces twice, the next step is removing teeth followed by braces or invisilign again, which i can't afford right now). how does this first look section go?

next, i think i am probably most right for tink and alice. for those who have moved on from the look cut, what is involved in the next few steps?

i've been watching the movie and practicing my accent, and watching youtube videos of the characters and practicing their moves as taught for park usage, but would appreciate anything else you all might be able to help with.

congratulations to everyone who has been auditioning for the college program and been accepted! my sister did it a few years ago and was then a college recruiter for a while. she dropped her active status about a year ago.


----------



## Sorahana

princess81 said:


> hey guys, i've been reading the thread and it's been helpful so far, but it's also very college program specific, which of course, makes sense considering the board topic. i am going in for face characters tomorrow at disneyland. i've been through final callbacks for several shows at both disneyland and disneyworld for singer/dancer roles, but wanted to go in for facework as well. this audition is JUST for face characters, not fuzzies, at least not that i am aware of.
> 
> i'm wondering now... can someone who has been through the auditions recently explain how it works? i was reading how you all mentioned there are first look cuts, then improvs, basic dancing, etc.
> 
> i am 5'1, so i think i would be going for alice, wendy, ariel, and tink.
> 
> what is involved in the first "looks" cut? i am concerned because while everyone tells me i have perfect teeth, i know i dont, not for disney standards. they are just fine on top, but are somewhat crooked on the bottom. this has me slightly nervous because i see photos of current characters who have PERFECT teeth, white, shapely, and straight. do you smile a lot or just stand there and get measured and looked at? what is actually involved in this part? i usually hide my bottom teeth (i've had braces twice, the next step is removing teeth followed by braces or invisilign again, which i can't afford right now). how does this first look section go?
> 
> next, i think i am probably most right for tink and alice. for those who have moved on from the look cut, what is involved in the next few steps?
> 
> i've been watching the movie and practicing my accent, and watching youtube videos of the characters and practicing their moves as taught for park usage, but would appreciate anything else you all might be able to help with.
> 
> congratulations to everyone who has been auditioning for the college program and been accepted! my sister did it a few years ago and was then a college recruiter for a while. she dropped her active status about a year ago.



I can't really help because I've only been through the CP auditions. I know some of the things they look for for face are your face shape, eyes, etc. 
I wish I could answer your question .


----------



## xosmiles6ox

Hello Everyone! I recently was accepted for the 2009 fall semester as a character performer. Does anyone know if you find out what you are going to be doing before you actually get to Disney world?
 thanks in advance!


----------



## Berlioz70

princess81 said:


> what is involved in the first "looks" cut?



I can't speak for DLR, but at WDW you are required to be trained in both fur and face (you may not get scheduled fur very much if you're approved in face, but you still have to be trained with the possibility of being pulled into fur at the drop of the hat).

As for our face audition, first they take their own photo of you, in which you should probably smile with your teeth. Then they judge everything about you - height, body shape, body size, jaw line, chin, nose, eyes, eye brow, cheek bone, etc. If they like your initial look they will look at you from different angles, and possibly take photos from different angles.

If you pass that you'll go into a fitting in which you'll get into the costume and have cosmetology applied. Again they'll look at your look and then you could be moved forward again.

Next they'll give you a script to read as that character.



xosmiles6ox said:


> Hello Everyone! I recently was accepted for the 2009 fall semester as a character performer. Does anyone know if you find out what you are going to be doing before you actually get to Disney world?



When you get your offer letter it'll probably have the character's name for your height range. Depending on your range you could hang out with a variety of characters. My range was smaller with 12, but there are some ranges with tons more options!


----------



## derekparker08

If i passed my audition, but I wasn't pulled for face at it, is there any chance of getting face later?


----------



## Joanna71985

derekparker08 said:


> Yay! I got my email today about my Rochester audition and I passed! I am very excited. I wonder who I'm going to be friends with!



Congrats! How tall are you?



MadeleineBeverley said:


> Wow!
> thankyou very much for telling me that. i won't give up on that dream just yet then.
> does anybody know why they can measure you smaller than your actual height?
> thankyou!



People get measured according to what Disney needs. That is why true height and Disney height may be two different heights.


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

I went to Rochester and have not heard either way.  I got to stay for the videotaped dance section which made me excited but now that I havent heard nething and other people have I'm starting to lose hope


----------



## Berlioz70

Yep! I know one girl who attended auditions at least ten times and now she hangs out with TWO different characters. Even if you look a part, they may not consider you if there is no need, so you'd have to bid your time for that reason as well. Also, people change over time so you never know what they are looking for. Just hang tight and try again!


----------



## xosmiles6ox

Okay, 
 So I will be given an option once I get all of my paperwork/information along with my "official" invitation?
 Thank you for responding back I really appreciate it!


----------



## Berlioz70

You don't really get an option... you will be trained to do everyone in your range.


----------



## xosmiles6ox

ok thanks! I just hope they give me a rough idea before I get down to Disney!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

Nope - not from Disney. But if you search these boards you'll find everything you're looking for!


----------



## timestep

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I'm getting nervous too! Only 9 more days!!! It would be really cool if we can all meet up somewhere and do the audition together!!!*



That would be AWESOME! Power in numbers right? lol


----------



## derekparker08

How long does training usually take?


----------



## theatergal

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I'm getting nervous too! Only 9 more days!!! It would be really cool if we can all meet up somewhere and do the audition together!!!*



That sounds great!! I'm so excited/nervous too!!


----------



## impsythealmighty

derekparker08 said:


> How long does training usually take?



Training is five days long, though the five days may not start immediately after you get down there. Day 1 is moving in, day 2 is work assignments and you get your training schedule, day 3 is Traditions and you get your company ID so you can go in the park. If you want to know more details about training just let me know.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

theatergal said:


> That sounds great!! I'm so excited/nervous too!!



*OMG! 7 more days to go! I can't wait!!! I really want to meet up with you so i won't feel alone lol*


----------



## cpalum07viawi

Sooooo.. I got my rejection from entertainment email today... gotta say im pretty bummed out and a little depressed.. Like others have said, I can always audition to extend if i get something else... just really sad cause this was my dream.. oh well i guess... i'll cross my fingers for you other guys who have yet to audition.


TTFN!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

cpalum07viawi said:


> Sooooo.. I got my rejection from entertainment email today... gotta say im pretty bummed out and a little depressed.. Like others have said, I can always audition to extend if i get something else... just really sad cause this was my dream.. oh well i guess... i'll cross my fingers for you other guys who have yet to audition.
> 
> 
> TTFN!



I think theres more of us rejectees than usual. I auditioned in Rochester and there were people there who were phenomenal and they didn't make it. With the economy, I'm sure more people are holding on to their jobs at disney, leaving less room for us, as well as accepting less people. They don't want more people than they can pay..

You should definitely try again if you get the chance. It also may have to do with what they need at the time. You could have made a great _____ but they already have enough people in that height range.


----------



## Goofster18

Another thing is it is even harder for CPs to make character performer at any time due to the same average height ranges and not enough characters as was said, or because we are there for 4-8 months and then leave.  So they train us and then have to train someone else or get another person.  It isn't really worth even training for shows and such unless you are AMAZING!! They already have a lot of people who can play many different roles and have really high color codes so those people are definitely holding on tight to jobs and Disney will keep them because of versatility.  With the economy and the downsizing, it means that the normal 10% of auditioners who get character may not even be that small of a percentage, it may be less than 10% this year.  Don't be discouraged, just keep trying and learning and when things are right and the right time comes, everything will work out.
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Berlioz70

FYI - Entertainment was hurt bad during our recent Company downsizing. However, Disney is pretty good about absorbing people into other positions opposed to just letting them go... so people previously higher positions have been moved back down to the performer level... so that may be a cause of some tight numbers!

Also, keep in mind that less than 250 people made the program for performer in fall 08... and a lot of Springers are still around holding those slots for their extensions into fall.


----------



## tink410

It seems like alot of people heard. I have not heard either way yet anyone have any ideas how they let people know.


----------



## tink410

If the go alphabetically anyone with the last name starting with an R hear yet?  Or if they go by group anyone in one of the first six groups to go hear yet?


----------



## Joanna71985

tink410 said:


> If the go alphabetically anyone with the last name starting with an R hear yet?  Or if they go by group anyone in one of the first six groups to go hear yet?



I know people from Rochester who have heard back (both for passing, and not passing, the audition).


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

I was in Rochester and I haven't heard either way.  I was second to last (86 of  87) numerically and my last name is N (dead center of the alphabet).  I also was one of 7 that stayed for videotaping.  I have people that got accepted and denied so who knows how they're doing it.  I'm just hoping I hear tomo.  I applied in Jan. and I'm ready to be done waiting to hear...plus is I got rejected I just wanna know...like the bandaid someone else mentioned.


----------



## tink410

If it would be a rejection or "cast pool" do we get to go with one of or other picks for a position in the program?  Thanks!    Does staying for the videotaping mean anything?  If you didn't stay is that a bad sign?Here's hoping for he best for us all.


----------



## Goofster18

If you get rejected, then you are automatically looked at for a fit in the other roles you picked.  From what the audition paper and the auditioners said, if you get put in the pool, you get to chose to wait until May and if they can take you and make that decision, they will and if not, basically the roles are usually filled and you don't get to go.  And you reapply next program. Or you can just say, I would rather be considered for a different role and not wait.  You get those directions in the e-mail if you are put in the pool.  Apparently, you are not penalized for saying you just want to be considered for a different role so if that was a question or worry.  Videotaping usually means that you are better at dancing and want to be able to review those people more than once back at casting, but it's not necessarily a good or bad thing.  People videotaped can get rejected and people who auditioned once get accepted.  Good luck, I hope you hear soon!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Toffy

So I've been in musical theater since I was 9, and have taken a few dance classes over the years, and I was just wondering... how hard are the dances at the auditions? From the new video on the CP website, the most complicated thing they showed for the main audition was a kick-ball-change haha, but I was guessing they were showing the easy stuff on purpose to not freak people out... I could be wrong though, so I thought I'd ask


----------



## tink576

Toffy said:


> So I've been in musical theater since I was 9, and have taken a few dance classes over the years, and I was just wondering... how hard are the dances at the auditions? From the new video on the CP website, the most complicated thing they showed for the main audition was a kick-ball-change haha, but I was guessing they were showing the easy stuff on purpose to not freak people out... I could be wrong though, so I thought I'd ask



It is as simple as it seems.  The combination is 6 counts of 8...and the hardest part is a single turn at the end.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

The actual steps in the dance aren't the difficult part. What's difficult is remembering when to do what. Each count of eight starts with pretty similar steps and at least in my audition, it was pretty fast so you didn't really have time to think about it.


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

I auditioned in Rochester I got the e-mail today that I was put in the pool ...Don't know what to do prolly gonna just decline the pool and hope I can still get in since teh -email said there prolly wont be any opening in my height.  Kinda bummed now I really don't know what to do.  Advice would be appreciated.  Did anyone ever get an offer after being in the pool?


----------



## Berlioz70

Afternoon Kid - what was your Disney height from the audition?


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

I don't know I didn't have a chance to ask.  I was second to last and I was a little flustered.  In real life I'm about 5'2.  I don't think I would have been quite so dissappointed but I got asked to stay and there were only 7 of us and so I allowed myself to get hopes up.


----------



## tink410

I received the same email today. I auditioned in Rochester too. I would have liked a firm decision of yes or no. I don't like this casting pool and more waiting. I want to get in.  But its out of my hands. I don't want to take a chance and wait until May, everything may be filled up.  I am going to decline and see if I can get into one of my other choices.  I want to get in fast after seeing Disney laid-off 1900 people today. I am going to decline now and see what I have to do next. Keep you posted.


----------



## Lost_1n_oz

I got the same e-mail today about being put in the pool. I decided to decline and hopefully get another role because I cannot wait until May. 1st because I'm doing advantage and am probably going to be going down in May and I need a more concrete answer in the near future and 2nd because I need to make travel plans and things (if I get in) and I can't wait until then to make reservations and to make plans with my family who is driving down with me.

I was measured at 5'3.5" and it also said for me that nothing would probably open up. I understand why height has to matter, but it is sad and discouraging knowing that one of the biggest decision factors is something none of us have any control over.


----------



## domi108

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I'm  staying at the Galleria Palms hotel (i have NO idea where that is lol), it's about a 5 minute drive from the Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility...did you find any hotels yet?*



lol, well my mom decided that we'll just drive up wednesday morning and if anything crash at a hotel if the audition is long.

Does anyone know an average time that the audition will be over since it starts at 4pm?
Plus, is there any place to put your personal belongings down? 
I need to keep my cellphone on me and the pants i am going to wear has no pockets 

Please can anyone answer my question?? lol
thanks


----------



## tink576

In chicago they just had us put any personal belongings in a separate rehersal room next to the one we were actually using and Our time from start to finish...our time to report to sign in started at 9:30 and I got out at 12:30 (I was number 103 to audition).  Hope that helps!!!!


----------



## Joanna71985

Lost_1n_oz said:


> I was measured at 5'3.5" and it also said for me that nothing would probably open up. I understand why height has to matter, but it is sad and discouraging knowing that one of the biggest decision factors is something none of us have any control over.



I totally understand. I think height is the reason I haven't passed any of my auditions. It really stinks.


----------



## tink410

I declined last night but did not hear anything else as what to do.  Anybody else receive a response for the next step or should I call my recruiter?  Thanks


----------



## princess81

well guys, i went to the regular audition on wednesday. it was quite the interesting experience. i got there around 4pm for the 6pm call and was about 15 in line.

they took all current cast members (and i think CP people) in a separate line. i would guess there were at least 50 of them. i heard they have to go through re-evaluations, make sure you still look like you did when hired.

there were several hundred of us in the other line.

the took current CM in first and then took the first group of 70 or so inside the gates to wait. the CMs came out and we went in. we lined up in 10 lines behind numbers, i would say there were about 6-8 people in each line.

we were each behind a number, and Michael and the other 2 assistants (whos names I didn't catch) walked straight down the line, smiling at us and saying "hello- how are you?"

it seems they had a definite need for men. 3 women were kept in my entire group. one short girl, one fairy godmother, one tall girl, and the rest were all men. mad hatter/aladdin types.

the other 60 or so of us got the boot.

so first of all, know that disneyland seems to have some very specific things in mind, esp if you are trying to get CP in california. i have no idea about florida.

secondly, it was still fun. i've made it through final callbacks for several shows at the park and was told by the CD of the stage shows that i was being kept aside for something else later, i guess when a contract expires. and i'm going in again for the new parade later this month. so i'm hoping to be there by summer anyway.

keep your chins up! as Lost said, sometimes it just something we have no control over!

i have photos. anyone know how to post them?


----------



## princess81

oh nevermind. it says i have to have made more than 10 posts to post photos. oh well, i tried


----------



## domi108

tink576 said:


> In chicago they just had us put any personal belongings in a separate rehersal room next to the one we were actually using and Our time from start to finish...our time to report to sign in started at 9:30 and I got out at 12:30 (I was number 103 to audition).  Hope that helps!!!!




thanks it did!


----------



## alindaloo

So I had my audtion on Friday, and it went well.  There were 97 people there, so the room was SO crowded, but I had fun.  They asked me to stay after my audition for more pictures.  Then, when they took pictures, they told me I was being considered for face.  I thought that was pretty cool! 
But, who knows...She told us that around 1000 people were auditioning, and Disney was looking at casting 200-300 for fall.  So, if I don't get face, I will understand.  It feels really good to know that I am at least being considered!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

alindaloo said:


> So I had my audtion on Friday, and it went well.  There were 97 people there, so the room was SO crowded, but I had fun.  They asked me to stay after my audition for more pictures.  Then, when they took pictures, they told me I was being considered for face.  I thought that was pretty cool!
> But, who knows...She told us that around 1000 people were auditioning, and Disney was looking at casting 200-300 for fall.  So, if I don't get face, I will understand.  It feels really good to know that I am at least being considered!



*WOw, that's great! My audition is this wednesday at Disney World, and I'm so excited to go! Do you know what character they were considering you for? *


----------



## alindaloo

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *WOw, that's great! My audition is this wednesday at Disney World, and I'm so excited to go! Do you know what character they were considering you for? *


They didn't tell me.  But, I have Belle or Mary Poppins like features (dark eyes, fair skin, dark hair...), so I am thinking one of those characters.  But who knows.  They told me they were sending the pictures to Disneyworld, and then the people there would decide if they could place me.
Are you nervous for your audition? I was SOOO nervous when I got there, but after meeting the Disney representatives, I felt much more at ease. Just have fun with it!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

alindaloo said:


> They didn't tell me.  But, I have Belle or Mary Poppins like features (dark eyes, fair skin, dark hair...), so I am thinking one of those characters.  But who knows.  They told me they were sending the pictures to Disneyworld, and then the people there would decide if they could place me.
> Are you nervous for your audition? I was SOOO nervous when I got there, but after meeting the Disney representatives, I felt much more at ease. Just have fun with it!



*I am VERY nervous right now lol....I really want to do this, and I'm so scared that I might mess up and not make it....however (from what I hear), with my height being 4'10"-ish...I might just make it in(???????) (i have no idea)...was the audition a lot of fun?*


----------



## Goofster18

It is nerve racking going there but after those first few steps in the door it get's easier.  What to remember is that do your best and whatever happens happens.  I was upset when I didn't get a performer role, and I know that it just wasn't the right time, so I'm preparing to audition again and doing my role helping the characters this Summer.  Everything happens for a reason, and all that matters is to do your best and SMILE!!!  by the way, it helps to talk to those around you in line, it's hard to initiate, but ask where they heard about the program, etc. college, major, etc.  It made it easier for me to be comfortable, even though I was momentarily taken aback when people talked to me.  It's nice to relate to those around you!!!!
Break a Leg (showbiz slang for good luck!!)
Have a Magical Day (and audition!!!)
Goofster18


----------



## timestep

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *I am VERY nervous right now lol....I really want to do this, and I'm so scared that I might mess up and not make it....however (from what I hear), with my height being 4'10"-ish...I might just make it in(???????) (i have no idea)...was the audition a lot of fun?*



I am so nervous too! But I am trying to turn that nervousness into excitement! I am very jealous that you are 4'10". I am right at 5'0" and praying they measure at mouse height.


----------



## alindaloo

I really did have fun at the audition.  I would agree with Goofster--make friends, talk to people.  It really helped me.  Especially after we learned the dance.  The instructor goes through all the steps very fast, so when they gave us time to practice, it was nice to have people helping me.
I also read on other posts to just have fun, smile, and be animated, and that is so true!! I didn't do the dance perfectly, but I had alot of energy.  The dance was from a parade, so I felt like I was in the park! (((sigh))).  Happy times.
Really...don't let your nerves get to you...I'm sure you'll do great!


----------



## theatergal

timestep said:


> I am so nervous too! But I am trying to turn that nervousness into excitement! I am very jealous that you are 4'10". I am right at 5'0" and praying they measure at mouse height.




haha I'm right around 5'0" too! I heard they hardly ever meausure you at youre real height and most of the time they measure you shorter than you actually are...but don't quote me, I'm just speculating! haha! I can't wait to meet you! See you Wednesday


----------



## DisneyLover0526

theatergal said:


> I can't wait to meet you! See you Wednesday



*You're going to be there on Wednesday too?!?! SWEET! More people to meet lol*


----------



## domi108

theatergal said:


> haha I'm right around 5'0" too! I heard they hardly ever meausure you at youre real height and most of the time they measure you shorter than you actually are...but don't quote me, I'm just speculating! haha! I can't wait to meet you! See you Wednesday




Ah! All of you guys are so short! I feel like a giant! I am measured at 5'3 1/2 but i might be 5'4 now...
I feel like I might not get any consideration :-/

Anyway! I can't wait to meet you all!!! 


~domi 


See you tomorrow for the audition disneylover!


----------



## tink576

domi108 said:


> Ah! All of you guys are so short! I feel like a giant! I am measured at 5'3 1/2 but i might be 5'4 now...
> I feel like I might not get any consideration :-/



Wow...you feel like a giant?  I measured 5'8.5 at the audition...you make me feel like a giant...lol


----------



## domi108

tink576 said:


> Wow...you feel like a giant?  I measured 5'8.5 at the audition...you make me feel like a giant...lol



sorryyyy lol


----------



## theatergal

Hey everyone! I just got back from the Olrando auditions! THey measured me at 5'1/2" Is that still in the special consideration catagory? It's a half inch over 5'...i hope it still is!

And, I did the main audition dance then was told to go into the waiting room. There, they called out some people's numbers (including mine) gave us a "next steps" paper, then told the people who had papers to leave. The people said that this doesn't mean anything, but of course I'm FREAKING OUT here about this whole paper business. Is it a bad thing that i got this paper then was told to leave?? Are my chances of being a character dratmatically slimmer now that I was told to leave so early on??!!

And so the waiting starts...


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

theatergal said:


> Hey everyone! I just got back from the Olrando auditions! THey measured me at 5'1/2" Is that still in the special consideration catagory? It's a half inch over 5'...i hope it still is!
> 
> And, I did the main audition dance then was told to go into the waiting room. There, they called out some people's numbers (including mine) gave us a "next steps" paper, then told the people who had papers to leave. The people said that this doesn't mean anything, but of course I'm FREAKING OUT here about this whole paper business. Is it a bad thing that i got this paper then was told to leave?? Are my chances of being a character dratmatically slimmer now that I was told to leave so early on??!!
> 
> And so the waiting starts...



Did you do an animation portion or only dance?


----------



## domi108

theatergal said:


> Hey everyone! I just got back from the Olrando auditions! THey measured me at 5'1/2" Is that still in the special consideration catagory? It's a half inch over 5'...i hope it still is!
> 
> And, I did the main audition dance then was told to go into the waiting room. There, they called out some people's numbers (including mine) gave us a "next steps" paper, then told the people who had papers to leave. The people said that this doesn't mean anything, but of course I'm FREAKING OUT here about this whole paper business. Is it a bad thing that i got this paper then was told to leave?? Are my chances of being a character dratmatically slimmer now that I was told to leave so early on??!!
> 
> And so the waiting starts...




I also got that paper as well! So maybe we just wait and see? 
And yes we did animation as well!
That was such a workout! lol but so very very fun!


----------



## alindaloo

theatergal said:


> Hey everyone! I just got back from the Olrando auditions! THey measured me at 5'1/2" Is that still in the special consideration catagory? It's a half inch over 5'...i hope it still is!
> 
> And, I did the main audition dance then was told to go into the waiting room. There, they called out some people's numbers (including mine) gave us a "next steps" paper, then told the people who had papers to leave. The people said that this doesn't mean anything, but of course I'm FREAKING OUT here about this whole paper business. Is it a bad thing that i got this paper then was told to leave?? Are my chances of being a character dratmatically slimmer now that I was told to leave so early on??!!
> 
> And so the waiting starts...


 
I don't think it means anything negative.  I got a paper too, but they asked me to stay for pictures.  So...I think it only means that they didn't need more pictures and that they weren't considering you for the advanced dance.  There are other people who have posted who weren't asked to stay but were still cast as a character.  Don't worry!
How did the audition go? How many people showed up?
This waiting business sucks! Maybe that's why Disney does it--so the interns appreciate the offer more


----------



## DisneyLover0526

theatergal said:


> Hey everyone! I just got back from the Olrando auditions! THey measured me at 5'1/2" Is that still in the special consideration catagory? It's a half inch over 5'...i hope it still is!
> 
> And, I did the main audition dance then was told to go into the waiting room. There, they called out some people's numbers (including mine) gave us a "next steps" paper, then told the people who had papers to leave. The people said that this doesn't mean anything, but of course I'm FREAKING OUT here about this whole paper business. Is it a bad thing that i got this paper then was told to leave?? Are my chances of being a character dratmatically slimmer now that I was told to leave so early on??!!
> 
> And so the waiting starts...



*You were there too??? I was hoping to see you there though...i saw domi108, and we were together...but it was so much FUN!!! and now, with what you just said, IM KINDA FREAKING OUT AS WELL!!!! But at the same time, I think the paper is good, because in my group, we were all good dancers (from what I saw), and we all got the papers.....so I don't think that is a bad thing though....*


----------



## theatergal

thanks everyone! yes, we all did animation too. the dance and the animation went together.

Yea i'm sorry i didn't get to see you Disneylover and Domi, I didn't know to find you! What were you wearing? I was the one who was in the bathroom when they called my number and had a bunch of people screaming my number lol. 

Good, I feel a lot better that it's not a bad thing! Good luck to you all!


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

I am soo ridiculously excited because I am offically OUT OF THE POOL!!!!!  I'm going to be a character performer for FA 09.  I wasn't going to do Advantage but after talking to my recruiter I added it and viola.  So know not only am I in complete in a state of shocked excited but I'm leaving WAAAAAAY earlier than planned.   Here we goo.....


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyAfternoonKid said:


> I am soo ridiculously excited because I am offically OUT OF THE POOL!!!!!  I'm going to be a character performer for FA 09.  I wasn't going to do Advantage but after talking to my recruiter I added it and viola.  So know not only am I in complete in a state of shocked excited but I'm leaving WAAAAAAY earlier than planned.   Here we goo.....



Congrats!


----------



## alindaloo

DisneyAfternoonKid said:


> I am soo ridiculously excited because I am offically OUT OF THE POOL!!!!!  I'm going to be a character performer for FA 09.  I wasn't going to do Advantage but after talking to my recruiter I added it and viola.  So know not only am I in complete in a state of shocked excited but I'm leaving WAAAAAAY earlier than planned.   Here we goo.....



That is so awesome!! Way to go! When do you check in? Did they tell you any more information? Like what characters you might be? When did you audition?


----------



## DisneyAfternoonKid

Joanna - thanks for the congrats here and on the accepted board.  You and Brenna have been such a wealth of info since I first started thinking about trying to be a character performer again.  Prolly wouldnt have made it throught the process without all the help!!

Alindaloo - I don't know what height they measured me at but since I am about 5'2" in real life I'm just gonna assume I'm in the munk range for now.  I haven't been able to officially accecpt yet since I was only notified by phone but I did talk to my recruiter and plan on doing June 15th.  I really didn't get much info accept that they were extending an offer to be character performer for FA and I auditioned in Rochester!

Good luck to all that have auditions left and I feel for everyone still waiting!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

[b


----------



## tink576

Does anyone know on average when you find out if you are in the program or not for a different role if you are not accepted for your audition?  Thanks


----------



## DisneyLover0526

theatergal said:


> thanks everyone! yes, we all did animation too. the dance and the animation went together.
> 
> Yea i'm sorry i didn't get to see you Disneylover and Domi, I didn't know to find you! What were you wearing? I was the one who was in the bathroom when they called my number and had a bunch of people screaming my number lol.
> 
> Good, I feel a lot better that it's not a bad thing! Good luck to you all!



That was you?! We were in your group lol..I was the black girl wearing all black...and domi108 was in our group as well (i forgot what she was wearing lol)...I was #21, and she was #20


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

tink576 said:


> Does anyone know on average when you find out if you are in the program or not for a different role if you are not accepted for your audition?  Thanks



I got my email a week after the audition saying I didn't pass, then I got my letter two weeks after that.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

DisneyAfternoonKid said:


> I am soo ridiculously excited because I am offically OUT OF THE POOL!!!!!  I'm going to be a character performer for FA 09.  I wasn't going to do Advantage but after talking to my recruiter I added it and viola.  So know not only am I in complete in a state of shocked excited but I'm leaving WAAAAAAY earlier than planned.   Here we goo.....



Congratulations!!! I'm so excited for you! Keep all of us updated on everything! You should start a blog or something so we can all keep up with you. haha.

Good luck and again, congrats!


----------



## alindaloo

Just got the email--didn't get performer.  I am pretty bummed, but mostly because I have to keep waiting! I am sick of waiting...I just want to know what and when! 
So, probably within 2 weeks for the final offer/rejection?


----------



## theatergal

DisneyLover0526 said:


> That was you?! We were in your group lol..I was the black girl wearing all black...and domi108 was in our group as well (i forgot what she was wearing lol)...I was #21, and she was #20



NO WAY!!! what a concidence!!!!!!!!! I was 24, I do remember standing in line at sign in and seeing you guys, because you were the only ones that were remotely close to me in height lol!! I can't believe we were in the same group! I was so flustered about almost missing the audition that I totally didn't get a chance to look at anyone!! 

Let me know as soon as you hear something!


----------



## timestep

hey! I am sad I didn't get to see you guys at the audition. But I still had an AWESOME time. They measured me at 5'0" exactly so that was pretty exciting. I was bummed I didn't get pulled for the advanced dance though, since I thought I did pretty well on the dance. Ah well, I hope you guys had an AWESOME time. 
Oh, btw I was number 31.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

timestep said:


> hey! I am sad I didn't get to see you guys at the audition. But I still had an AWESOME time. They measured me at 5'0" exactly so that was pretty exciting. I was bummed I didn't get pulled for the advanced dance though, since I thought I did pretty well on the dance. Ah well, I hope you guys had an AWESOME time.
> Oh, btw I was number 31.



*I'm sorry! We all should have met up! But, I don't really remember faces...what were you wearing?? And I don't know what my measurement was...I never got a chance to see it...*


----------



## timestep

I just went ahead and asked about my height. I was wearing orange shorts, a white tee and my hair was in pig-tails. I am pretty sure I saw you!


----------



## domi108

timestep said:


> I just went ahead and asked about my height. I was wearing orange shorts, a white tee and my hair was in pig-tails. I am pretty sure I saw you!



i think i saw you! i remember saying some of guys looked like faeries cause you were all so short lol
i was wearing a white shirt and green pants!
lol, i hope we all did well!
i was super upset when they measured me at 5'3.25 
i SWORE i was taller lol


----------



## DisneyLover0526

*I have a question....if your height falls under the "special consideration" category (my height is 4'11"), does that give you an automatic advantage of getting to be a Character Performer???  Also, because there was one other girl at the Orlando audition who was short like me, and everyone else was tall, so I'm just wondering...It's not everyday when I see people who are shorter than me (I BARELY see anyone who's shorter than me), and probably the Disney represenatives feel the same way (????)....somebody please help me?*


----------



## Berlioz70

Those below 5 foot and above 6 foot are in a great advantage to those of us in the 5 foot range. There a lot more opportunities for you below 5 foot and therefore a lot more cast members are needed to fill those roles; they will be hiring more people in your range than what they hire in the other ranges. So yes, you have an advantage.


----------



## impsythealmighty

It's definitely helpful being under 5', just cause they need SO many people in that height range. Right now with the hiring situation like it is I'm not sure how many characters they need overall, but I'm sure <5' still have an advantage.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

alindaloo said:


> Just got the email--didn't get performer.  I am pretty bummed, but mostly because I have to keep waiting! I am sick of waiting...I just want to know what and when!
> So, probably within 2 weeks for the final offer/rejection?



oh no! Weren't they considering you for face or was that someone else?

Good luck getting a different offer!!


----------



## theatergal

Berlioz70 said:


> Those below 5 foot and above 6 foot are in a great advantage to those of us in the 5 foot range. There a lot more opportunities for you below 5 foot and therefore a lot more cast members are needed to fill those roles; they will be hiring more people in your range than what they hire in the other ranges. So yes, you have an advantage.



Hey Brenna! I stalk your blog but I'v never actually talked to you! It was a great help!!  I was measured at 5' .5" Am I still under the special consideration catagory? I heard that they had a .5 leeway on each end, but I wanted to know if that's actually true?


----------



## Berlioz70

You're right, there is a .5 leeway so I would think that is more in your favor than against. 

I'm glad you enjoyed my blog!


----------



## timestep

Hey everybody! So at the audition they measured me at 5'0" even. Does this mean I am still in the special consideration category, or do only those UNDER 5'0" get the consideration?


----------



## alindaloo

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> oh no! Weren't they considering you for face or was that someone else?
> 
> Good luck getting a different offer!!



Yeah, they were considering me for face.  But, I guess they couldn't find a place for me.  I really am okay with it.  Being a character was not my dream.  I want to go down and be a FT performer and I want to sing! I know times are bad right now for that, so the college program will be perfect...if I get in, of course.  I am so nervous now.  Did you get the letter after your interview saying you had "been identified as a strong candidate"? And were you picky on the other roles you would take?


----------



## impsythealmighty

timestep said:


> Hey everybody! So at the audition they measured me at 5'0" even. Does this mean I am still in the special consideration category, or do only those UNDER 5'0" get the consideration?



"Mouse" height range (the special consideration group) is technically from 4'8-5', with, like Brenna said, a half inch on each end, so 5'.5" would still be in the special group, yes.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

alindaloo said:


> Yeah, they were considering me for face.  But, I guess they couldn't find a place for me.  I really am okay with it.  Being a character was not my dream.  I want to go down and be a FT performer and I want to sing! I know times are bad right now for that, so the college program will be perfect...if I get in, of course.  I am so nervous now.  Did you get the letter after your interview saying you had "been identified as a strong candidate"? And were you picky on the other roles you would take?



Yeah I think that letter is a standard one you get before the audition. My friend and I both recieved the same one. I was VERY picky with my roles and I'm positive that had everything to do with me not getting in. I only had 3. Next time around I'm going to do at least 6.


----------



## alindaloo

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Yeah I think that letter is a standard one you get before the audition. My friend and I both recieved the same one. I was VERY picky with my roles and I'm positive that had everything to do with me not getting in. I only had 3. Next time around I'm going to do at least 6.



That stinks.  I pretty much marked everything except QSFB and custodial.  During the interview she asked me if i would be willing to do QSFB, and I said yes, but that it was not my top priority.  I just want to get in.  What were your 3 choices? Did your interviewer ask you to choose more?
I asked my interviewer if audtioning would hurt my chances of getting another role, and she said no because I put so many options.  I hope it's true!!
So, are you hoping to come in January then? Will you audition again?
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## alindaloo

Wow!! I just got an acceptance email!!
That was fast! I thought I would have to wait another 2 weeks!! 
Wahoo!
Merch FA!


----------



## Joanna71985

alindaloo said:


> Wow!! I just got an acceptance email!!
> That was fast! I thought I would have to wait another 2 weeks!!
> Wahoo!
> Merch FA!



Congrats!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

*OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!  I JUST GOT MY ACCEPTANCE LETTER FOR CHARACTER PERFORMER!!!!! SO EXCITED!!!*


----------



## alindaloo

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!  I JUST GOT MY ACCEPTANCE LETTER FOR CHARACTER PERFORMER!!!!! SO EXCITED!!!*



CONGRATS!!!!! Can't wait to meet you! Do you know who you will be?


----------



## Goofster18

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  Maybe I'll attend for you lol!!  That's awesome, Congrats again!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## DisneyLover0526

alindaloo said:


> CONGRATS!!!!! Can't wait to meet you! Do you know who you will be?



*no, not yet! How do you know?? I just got the email talking about that I got accepted, and how much I get paid...then they told me to go to the website and log in to accept, but I'm going to wait on that until after I talk to my College Advisor and schedule the classes I'm going to take up there!*


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!  I JUST GOT MY ACCEPTANCE LETTER FOR CHARACTER PERFORMER!!!!! SO EXCITED!!!*



Congrats! Didn't you say you were under 5'0?


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Joanna71985 said:


> Congrats! Didn't you say you were under 5'0?



*Yes, that's me lol...I don't know what they measured me, but last time I checked, I was 4'11"*


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *Yes, that's me lol...I don't know what they measured me, but last time I checked, I was 4'11"*



Awsome! Your range is a great height range to be in.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Joanna71985 said:


> Awsome! Your range is a great height range to be in.



*AWESOME!!! Is it because most of the Disney Fur Characters are that height?? And also, on the paper I had to fill out on the day of my audition, they asked about the talents that I can do comfortably, and I put in line skating, flag corp, and gymnastics.  My question is, since they see that I can do these things, would there be a chance that I would get to do this, or would I just stay being a fur character? I don't mind what I do..I'm just happy that I would be working for Disney!!!*


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *AWESOME!!! Is it because most of the Disney Fur Characters are that height?? And also, on the paper I had to fill out on the day of my audition, they asked about the talents that I can do comfortably, and I put in line skating, flag corp, and gymnastics.  My question is, since they see that I can do these things, would there be a chance that I would get to do this, or would I just stay being a fur character? I don't mind what I do..I'm just happy that I would be working for Disney!!!*



Well, there are quite a few characters in the height range. I just think it's great, because some of them are a lot of fun.

It depends on what they need (and your color code). Some people do get trained for things on the CP, but I know people who weren't trained for anything. It all depends.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

alindaloo said:


> That stinks.  I pretty much marked everything except QSFB and custodial.  During the interview she asked me if i would be willing to do QSFB, and I said yes, but that it was not my top priority.  I just want to get in.  What were your 3 choices? Did your interviewer ask you to choose more?
> I asked my interviewer if audtioning would hurt my chances of getting another role, and she said no because I put so many options.  I hope it's true!!
> So, are you hoping to come in January then? Will you audition again?
> Thanks for all your help!



My three choices were Character Performer, hospitality and merchandise. I have zero experience in hosp or merch. I originally had 5 roles but because of a tattoo on my hand, my interviewer said I was ineligible for all of them (except character performer) and my only options were hosp, merch, or FSFB. 

I'm getting my tattoo removed this year because I don't like it anymore anyway, plus I want more options on the role checklist. I'm going to audition again in September for the Spring semester here in Austin and only go if I make character performer. I'm really banking on fall 2010 though, because I really want to go in the fall semester for the holiday events and celebrations. I'm putting 7 roles down for sure and maybe 3 others. 

I auditioned in Rochester this semester (even though I live in Austin, TX) because it was the first audition and I was scared I wouldnt get my backup choices (which i didn't), so I understand where you're coming from concerning having to wait longer because of an audition. I also want to sing so maybe eventually we'll end up in the same place! haha.

Good luck and I hope you get some good news soon!!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Joanna71985 said:


> Well, there are quite a few characters in the height range. I just think it's great, because some of them are a lot of fun.
> 
> It depends on what they need (and your color code). Some people do get trained for things on the CP, but I know people who weren't trained for anything. It all depends.



*Thank you so much for your information! But I have one more question...what's the color code? and how would I know how I scored (if they do tell us)*


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *Thank you so much for your information! But I have one more question...what's the color code? and how would I know how I scored (if they do tell us)*



It's the ranking for your dance/animation. You find out what yours is, when you are in training.


----------



## timestep

alindaloo said:


> CONGRATS!!!!! Can't wait to meet you! Do you know who you will be?



WHAT? you already heard? I haven't heard anything yet. I hope that isnt bad. BUT CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have no idea how happy I am for you!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

timestep said:


> WHAT? you already heard? I haven't heard anything yet. I hope that isnt bad. BUT CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have no idea how happy I am for you!



*Believe me, I was SO shocked when I found the email. I actually wasn't looking forward to it until later on in the week. Brenna was telling me before that they usually make the decisions on Fridays, so that was when I was looking for mine.  But at the same time, I was number #21 in the auditions, so thats probably why I heard from them so quickly, but I don't know if that means anything.*


----------



## taigirl87

DisneyLover0526 said:


> * and I put in line skating, flag corp, and gymnastics. *



do you mean flag corp like color guard? i did that in high school! i SO miss it!


----------



## timestep

Well guys, i didnt pass. I am so upset since I thought I did really well at my audition and this is the only thing I have ever wanted to do. Does anyone know the chances of me still getting my second choice?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

timestep said:


> Well guys, i didnt pass. I am so upset since I thought I did really well at my audition and this is the only thing I have ever wanted to do. Does anyone know the chances of me still getting my second choice?



Im so sorry to hear that. Your chances of receiving your second choice depends on a lot of things: how many roles you picked, what specific roles you picked and how you answered your questions in your interview. Certain roles do fill up quicker than others, but hopefully you'll get what you want! Keep us updated!


----------



## Joanna71985

timestep said:


> Well guys, i didnt pass. I am so upset since I thought I did really well at my audition and this is the only thing I have ever wanted to do. Does anyone know the chances of me still getting my second choice?



It depends on the roles picked. But when I auditioned in 2006, I was able to get my second choice.

I'm sorry you didn't pass the audition though.


----------



## Goofster18

AWWW, timestep, I'm really sorry to hear that!!  we all feel for you.  I know it's hard, the depression sucks, believe me, but if you are like me, and it is what you want, you have to just know that now is not the right time.  It will happen and when one door closes, another opens.  Sometimes they are hard to see, sometimes they "Open automagically towards you", but they are there.  There is a good chance of getting one of your choices, it all depends on what you chose, and how many roles you picked.  Can I ask out of curiosity what those are?  Obviously you have heard that the more you pick the better.  If you picked something really popular, then it all depends, they will fit you where you best fit.  I have a feeling that even if you may not know or think you won't like a job, Disney Recruiters have a very good understanding of where the best fit for you would be (not 100% always right, but they aren't amateurs...) so we are all hoping for you, don't stress and whatever you get, give it a chance it may be what you want or it may not but it's an adventure and it's Disney, a step in the large door that is Casting (it's a big glass door with handles that look like the handle/catepillar in Alice in Wonderland, this is the truth, I promise, check it out sometime....) but I digress. Good luck!!!  It will work out for the best, though it's hard to see that now!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## timestep

Goofster18 said:


> AWWW, timestep, I'm really sorry to hear that!!  we all feel for you.  I know it's hard, the depression sucks, believe me, but if you are like me, and it is what you want, you have to just know that now is not the right time.  It will happen and when one door closes, another opens.  Sometimes they are hard to see, sometimes they "Open automagically towards you", but they are there.  There is a good chance of getting one of your choices, it all depends on what you chose, and how many roles you picked.  Can I ask out of curiosity what those are?  Obviously you have heard that the more you pick the better.  If you picked something really popular, then it all depends, they will fit you where you best fit.  I have a feeling that even if you may not know or think you won't like a job, Disney Recruiters have a very good understanding of where the best fit for you would be (not 100% always right, but they aren't amateurs...) so we are all hoping for you, don't stress and whatever you get, give it a chance it may be what you want or it may not but it's an adventure and it's Disney, a step in the large door that is Casting (it's a big glass door with handles that look like the handle/catepillar in Alice in Wonderland, this is the truth, I promise, check it out sometime....) but I digress. Good luck!!!  It will work out for the best, though it's hard to see that now!!!
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18



Thanks so much. It means alot. I picked character, attractions and vacation planner. Although, they asked me if I wanted to do qsfb and i said sure, but I forgot to check on my role checklist, so I'm fuzzy on that one. But thanks again.


----------



## Goofster18

I'm definitely hoping and sending good thoughts your way.  If you are religious, I'm praying for you.  Not to rant but I am not exactly religious, but I think that prayers/ well wishes are kinda the same so praying for you, however you take it lol.  I'm sure everything will work out!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## timestep

Goofster18 said:


> I'm definitely hoping and sending good thoughts your way.  If you are religious, I'm praying for you.  Not to rant but I am not exactly religious, but I think that prayers/ well wishes are kinda the same so praying for you, however you take it lol.  I'm sure everything will work out!!!
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18



thanks so much!


----------



## domi108

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!  I JUST GOT MY ACCEPTANCE LETTER FOR CHARACTER PERFORMER!!!!! SO EXCITED!!!*



Congrats! I knew you'd get through! As for me I already knew I didn't make it and I was right. So I won't be a Character Performer 
It didn't feel right any way when I was the audition.
Hopefully I'll get the one thing I want! Just have to do some more waiting..

And again! Congrats


----------



## domi108

Question: Does everyone's "kindly rejected" e-mail always say 'you will still be considered for possible participation in the Disney College Program in a different line of business.' ? if you don't get character performer, for those who didn't make it..
just curious..


----------



## Joanna71985

domi108 said:


> Congrats! I knew you'd get through! As for me I already knew I didn't make it and I was right. So I won't be a Character Performer
> It didn't feel right any way when I was the audition.
> Hopefully I'll get the one thing I want! Just have to do some more waiting..
> 
> And again! Congrats



I'm sorry. 

Hopefully you'll get another great role.


----------



## tink576

domi108 said:


> Question: Does everyone's "kindly rejected" e-mail always say 'you will still be considered for possible participation in the Disney College Program in a different line of business.' ? if you don't get character performer, for those who didn't make it..
> just curious..



My email said that...although I haven't heard anything else since then...


----------



## Joanna71985

domi108 said:


> Question: Does everyone's "kindly rejected" e-mail always say 'you will still be considered for possible participation in the Disney College Program in a different line of business.' ? if you don't get character performer, for those who didn't make it..
> just curious..



It depends on the roles picked, and how many. But usually people who don't get performer will get another one of the roles they picked (that's what happened to me. I didn't pass the audition, but I got my second choice). However, it is possible to not pass the audition and not get in to the CP.


----------



## alindaloo

domi108 said:


> Question: Does everyone's "kindly rejected" e-mail always say 'you will still be considered for possible participation in the Disney College Program in a different line of business.' ? if you don't get character performer, for those who didn't make it..
> just curious..



My email said that and I was offered another role.  I think most people who have not made character were offered another role.  The one person i can think of who didn't make it had limited options for other roles.  I got the "kindly rejection" on a Friday and then was offered the other position on Monday.
I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## alindaloo

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> My three choices were Character Performer, hospitality and merchandise. I have zero experience in hosp or merch. I originally had 5 roles but because of a tattoo on my hand, my interviewer said I was ineligible for all of them (except character performer) and my only options were hosp, merch, or FSFB.
> 
> I'm getting my tattoo removed this year because I don't like it anymore anyway, plus I want more options on the role checklist. I'm going to audition again in September for the Spring semester here in Austin and only go if I make character performer. I'm really banking on fall 2010 though, because I really want to go in the fall semester for the holiday events and celebrations. I'm putting 7 roles down for sure and maybe 3 others.
> 
> I auditioned in Rochester this semester (even though I live in Austin, TX) because it was the first audition and I was scared I wouldnt get my backup choices (which i didn't), so I understand where you're coming from concerning having to wait longer because of an audition. I also want to sing so maybe eventually we'll end up in the same place! haha.
> 
> Good luck and I hope you get some good news soon!!



You are getting the tattoo removed?! Ouch!! Doesn't that take multiple treatments?
I hope we end up in the same place! That would mean we both got our dream! 
Fall 2010...good luck with auditions and all.  I am sorry you have to go through it again.


----------



## timestep

domi108 said:


> Congrats! I knew you'd get through! As for me I already knew I didn't make it and I was right. So I won't be a Character Performer
> It didn't feel right any way when I was the audition.
> Hopefully I'll get the one thing I want! Just have to do some more waiting..
> 
> And again! Congrats



I am right there with ya! Hopefully we can audition together again in six months!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

timestep said:


> Well guys, i didnt pass. I am so upset since I thought I did really well at my audition and this is the only thing I have ever wanted to do. Does anyone know the chances of me still getting my second choice?



*Aww! Timestep, I'm so sorry! I was really looking forward for you to be a character performer like me.  My heart just sank when I saw that you didn't pass the audition...... I really hope that you do get accepted into the program though! That way, we can hang out and what-not, and enjoy Disney together!!! *


----------



## tink576

Has anyone who's been denied for character performer recieved an acceptance into the program for any of their other options yet for the Fall.  I auditioned in Chicago 2 weeks ago and I wasn't accepted for that (but I wasn't expecting to, I'm 5'8 so yea...) but I'm dying right now waiting to hear back about the other positions I applied for...Just wondering if anyone else heard yet...


----------



## timestep

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *Aww! Timestep, I'm so sorry! I was really looking forward for you to be a character performer like me.  My heart just sank when I saw that you didn't pass the audition...... I really hope that you do get accepted into the program though! That way, we can hang out and what-not, and enjoy Disney together!!! *



Thanks so much! I will just have to keep auditioning until they hire me! Thanks again and I cannot say it enough: CONGRATS!


----------



## theatergal

domi108 said:


> Question: Does everyone's "kindly rejected" e-mail always say 'you will still be considered for possible participation in the Disney College Program in a different line of business.' ? if you don't get character performer, for those who didn't make it..
> just curious..



Yea my e-mail said that too. It always seems like Disney just can't say NO flatout haha. I didn't get performer either, I'm actually pretty upset because I thought I did really well AND I'm short. My other choices are attractions, BBB hostess (I have hair and make-up experience), character attendant, costuming, and during the interview I checked off a bunch of other things because I didn't want to say no.

Congrats DisneyLover!!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

theatergal said:


> Yea my e-mail said that too. It always seems like Disney just can't say NO flatout haha. I didn't get performer either, I'm actually pretty upset because I thought I did really well AND I'm short. My other choices are attractions, BBB hostess (I have hair and make-up experience), character attendant, costuming, and during the interview I checked off a bunch of other things because I didn't want to say no.
> 
> Congrats DisneyLover!!



*I'm so sorry!! I was really looking forward for all of you guys to be in with me!!! And they probably don't say NO flatout because some people probably cant take it.  I really hope that Disney accepts you for one of the other roles that you chose!*


----------



## Joanna71985

timestep said:


> Thanks so much! I will just have to keep auditioning until they hire me! Thanks again and I cannot say it enough: CONGRATS!



I'm going to do the same. It's my dream to be a performer, and I plan on auditioning until I finally pass (my next audition, which probably will be in the fall, will be my 5th). Good luck to you!


----------



## theatergal

alindaloo said:


> Wow!! I just got an acceptance email!!
> That was fast! I thought I would have to wait another 2 weeks!!
> Wahoo!
> Merch FA!



So, what you're saying is that you got a rejection e-mail about character performer but then a few days later got ANOTHER email giving you another role? You didn't have to wait for the purple folder?? 

Do they do that with everyone??


----------



## Joanna71985

theatergal said:


> So, what you're saying is that you got a rejection e-mail about character performer but then a few days later got ANOTHER email giving you another role? You didn't have to wait for the purple folder??
> 
> Do they do that with everyone??



It depends. Usually if you don't pass the audition, you find out via email. Then what happens next can vary. It used to be if you got another role, you found out in a letter. However, this semester people have been getting accepted from an email. So it could be either way.


----------



## alindaloo

theatergal said:


> So, what you're saying is that you got a rejection e-mail about character performer but then a few days later got ANOTHER email giving you another role? You didn't have to wait for the purple folder??
> 
> Do they do that with everyone??



Yep, I got the rejection email on Friday, and then was offered another role the following monday.  It was really fast.  I think they said I would still get a folder, but I was sent the email first.  A few people got the offer via email, but others had to wait for the folder.  it doesn't seem like there is any rhyme or reason to who gets the folder and who gets the email.

I agree with everyone else--you just gotta keep trying.  I think I read somewhere that Disney is the number one employer in the WORLD for entertainment.  There is a role out there, we just have to be persistant and wait for that dream job.  

I mean, if my dream is going to come true anywhere, it has to be Disney, right? The place where magic happens?


----------



## jjbitten1

What's the longest any of you have waited to hear from entertainment? I'm hitting two weeks on friday and I'm DYING! one of my friends heard he made it 5 days after our audition which is just adding to the paranoia... :s


----------



## jennie89

Same here!  I auditioned in Atlanta on March 27th, and this Friday will be 3 weeks since the audition.  I'm really paranoid that I haven't heard anything yet.  It seems like everyone is finding out something, and I haven't heard anything.


----------



## tink576

jennie89 said:


> Same here!  I auditioned in Atlanta on March 27th, and this Friday will be 3 weeks since the audition.  I'm really paranoid that I haven't heard anything yet.  It seems like everyone is finding out something, and I haven't heard anything.



At least I'm not the only one...lol...I was at  Chicago, and I'm at 3 weeks on Sunday


----------



## timestep

Joanna71985 said:


> I'm going to do the same. It's my dream to be a performer, and I plan on auditioning until I finally pass (my next audition, which probably will be in the fall, will be my 5th). Good luck to you!



Thanks so much! I hope to audition again in the fall if I can. Just six months right?


----------



## timestep

theatergal said:


> Yea my e-mail said that too. It always seems like Disney just can't say NO flatout haha. I didn't get performer either, I'm actually pretty upset because I thought I did really well AND I'm short. My other choices are attractions, BBB hostess (I have hair and make-up experience), character attendant, costuming, and during the interview I checked off a bunch of other things because I didn't want to say no.
> 
> Congrats DisneyLover!!



Yeah, I felt the same way. Although I'm a bit worried because I don't feel like I checked alot of options. I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## timestep

sorry! double post.


----------



## Joanna71985

timestep said:


> Thanks so much! I hope to audition again in the fall if I can. Just six months right?



Yes, it's every 6 months. However, if you are on the CP, you have to wait until the extension audition.


----------



## timestep

Joanna71985 said:


> Yes, it's every 6 months. However, if you are on the CP, you have to wait until the extension audition.



Oh, okay. Thanks! I will wait as long as I need to!


----------



## jennie89

So I didn't receive my email today, and today is three weeks since my audition.  I called someone at Disney to ask if my email address was wrong or something, and she said that they made their decisions on the 14th, so I should be receiving my notice soon.  But if they decided on the 14th, wouldn't I have found out then?  Email is pretty fast...


----------



## Goofster18

Well, I understand your concern, and it is very hard to wait!! But also realize that while a decision was made, they have hundreds of people trying out!!  So even sending out notices, matching you, putting you in the system, etc.  all takes time.  So while you should find out soon, if there was a real problem you would know.  It's hard, but the good thing is that they are working on it!!  And all decisions are made at the end of this month so you will definitely know by then.  Good Luck!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## JenJas87

Hey guys! I just got accepted as a character performer.  I got measured at my audition as 5'4" (which is really funny because im usually 5'5", maybe a little taller at the doctor.) anyway I am excited to see you all, and to find out who i get to be friends with!


----------



## Joanna71985

JenJas87 said:


> Hey guys! I just got accepted as a character performer.  I got measured at my audition as 5'4" (which is really funny because im usually 5'5", maybe a little taller at the doctor.) anyway I am excited to see you all, and to find out who i get to be friends with!



Congrats, and welcome to the DIS!


----------



## JenJas87

does anyone know the limit for munk height, and who they might be friends with?


----------



## Joanna71985

JenJas87 said:


> does anyone know the limit for munk height, and who they might be friends with?



Yes. PM on the way.


----------



## locolala

I'm hoping to audition for a role when the hub's deploys (no idea when this will be, it's just a dream that I'll be able to). My only concern is my tattoos . I have one on my calf and two on my back, so I would guess that fairies and anything that shows th back is out. I'm just over 5'1, and fairly slender. I'll get contacts if I need them for the role, lol. Are most of the characters CPers or can anyone audition? I look like I'm about 16 or 17 and I'm gonna be 24 in the fall, lol.


----------



## DisneyLover0526

*I have a question...its free to anyone! Ok, I got accepted as a Character Performer (yay me lol)...one thing that I really would like to during my term is perform in the parades.  Being a Character Performer, would I be able to have that chance some time during my term?  Also, on the form they have you fill out while you're at the audition, they asked for talents.  I placed in-line skating, flag corp, and gymnastics.  Is that just basic information they ask of you, or does that put you in the running to perform in the parades??? Somebody please help!*


----------



## Berlioz70

All of the Parade Performers are Character Performers, so yes, you would have a chance, it depends on your color code.  I can't really say that the application has anything to do with special consideration. There will be special auditions for roles that require gymnastics, roller skating, and flags. You'll have to attend those auditions to be considered for said roles.


----------



## Goofster18

Commenting on the one thing I can answer (which is still not helpful but at least it's an answer) is that performing in parades and shows, etc. all depends on the color rating you received.  So if you get a blue (I'm just making these up, but the general idea....) then you can perform parades, yellow, shows, w.e.  that sort of idea.  I have no idea what the actual color code is or how it works, but I do know that performing in parades is very difficult for CPs due to the amount of people already performing, the time it takes to train, and the rating said CPer got.  Also, with such a quick turn around, it really isn't useful for Disney to train CPers.  But since you get put on seasonal automatically at the end of your program, maybe it works out.  Anyone else have a more specific answer..... Sorry I couldn't be more helpful!!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## DisneyLover0526

Berlioz70 said:


> All of the Parade Performers are Character Performers, so yes, you would have a chance, it depends on your color code.  I can't really say that the application has anything to do with special consideration. There will be special auditions for roles that require gymnastics, roller skating, and flags. You'll have to attend those auditions to be considered for said roles.



*Ok, now. When would I find out my color code? Would that be when I first get to Orlando, or when I start woring?*



Goofster18 said:


> Commenting on the one thing I can answer (which is still not helpful but at least it's an answer) is that performing in parades and shows, etc. all depends on the color rating you received.  So if you get a blue (I'm just making these up, but the general idea....) then you can perform parades, yellow, shows, w.e.  that sort of idea.  I have no idea what the actual color code is or how it works, but I do know that performing in parades is very difficult for CPs due to the amount of people already performing, the time it takes to train, and the rating said CPer got.  Also, with such a quick turn around, it really isn't useful for Disney to train CPers.  But since you get put on seasonal automatically at the end of your program, maybe it works out.  Anyone else have a more specific answer..... Sorry I couldn't be more helpful!!!!
> Have a Magical Day!!!
> Goofster18



_*It's quite ok! You explained it to me, and I couldn't be more thankful! You actually helped me out alot, and thank you for your answer.*_


----------



## hopi366

So I was offered a role as a character performer just last week and have limited time to decide.  I am from out of state and have been to and enjoy Florida.  My question is, is there any way to find out which characters I am being considered for before I accept the job. This is a huge decision.  In the audition they called me back and took further pictures of my face and told me I was being considered for Prince Charming.  That sounds so much more appealing than say goofy. Somewhere I read there is a list of characters your are being placed with. How can I see that?

Appreciate the advice!


----------



## Joanna71985

DisneyLover0526 said:


> *Ok, now. When would I find out my color code? Would that be when I first get to Orlando, or when I start woring?*



You will find out your color code in training.



hopi366 said:


> So I was offered a role as a character performer just last week and have limited time to decide.  I am from out of state and have been to and enjoy Florida.  My question is, is there any way to find out which characters I am being considered for before I accept the job. This is a huge decision.  In the audition they called me back and took further pictures of my face and told me I was being considered for Prince Charming.  That sounds so much more appealing than say goofy. Somewhere I read there is a list of characters your are being placed with. How can I see that?
> 
> Appreciate the advice!



You will find out the characters you will be "friends" with during training. Also, even if you are trained for face, you will be doing fur as well. Do you know what height they measured you at the audition?


----------



## Goofster18

hopi366, I understand wanting to know what characters you may be matched with, but is that really what will make your decision for you?!  Because you will be doing both fur and face so you may be doing anything in Goofy height or whatever height group you were measured at.  You aren't just one character all the time.  If that is really a deciding factor, then you probably should think long and hard.  there is a list somewhere on here about which characters are in each height range, but you could be some of those or all of those.  There is no way to find out before you get there.  But just getting to disney, never mind as a PERFORMER, seems amazing to me, but.....  
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Mecha Figment

Joanna71985 said:


> You will find out your color code in training.
> 
> 
> 
> You will find out the characters you will be "friends" with during training. Also, even if you are trained for face, you will be doing fur as well. Do you know what height they measured you at the audition?



well unless things have changed since i have been a CP, your color code is never really accessible to you.  It's what is considered a Temporary Color Code.   You would have to attend another color coding, to be able to see your true code.


----------



## hopi366

Goofster18 said:


> hopi366, I understand wanting to know what characters you may be matched with, but is that really what will make your decision for you?!  Because you will be doing both fur and face so you may be doing anything in Goofy height or whatever height group you were measured at.  You aren't just one character all the time.  If that is really a deciding factor, then you probably should think long and hard.
> 
> No. that is not the deciding factor, I am just in the process of getting my parents on-board with this and the more definite information I have the better, ya know? I am very interested in production and that's what I've been studying in school.  I've done writing, shooting video, editing, casting, etc... the only thing I really haven't had training in is acting. I think this would be a great opportunity to get some real experience acting and hopefully some training too.
> 
> Gracias, again!


----------



## taigirl87

hopi366 said:


> In the audition they called me back and took further pictures of my face and told me I was being considered for Prince Charming.  That sounds so much more appealing than say goofy. Somewhere I read there is a list of characters your are being placed with. How can I see that?
> 
> Appreciate the advice!



my friend is friends with goofy at the moment(she is a girl) and she loves it! its not so bad being fur instead of face.


----------



## Goofster18

OOO ok, I definitely understand that.  Parents are definitely important in this whole equation hahahaha.  I thought that you were saying that if you weren't face it wasn't worth it or something.  Sometimes I take people very literally or cynically and it's hard to get across emotion online sometimes.  I like face-to-face so Disney will be cool!!  but I definitely think it is worth doing!!!  Good luck with parents, choice, everything!!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## theatergal

I just got wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Even though I was initially rejected for a character performer role, my recruiter e-mailed me and said that they have more availability for the fall advantage program, and asked if I would be available to do that. I just got the e-mail an hour a go, I'M GOING TO BE A CHARACTER PERFORMER FOR THE FALL ADVANTAGE PROGRAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tink576

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

theatergal said:


> i just got wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Even though i was initially rejected for a character performer role, my recruiter e-mailed me and said that they have more availability for the fall advantage program, and asked if i would be available to do that. I just got the e-mail an hour a go, i'm going to be a character performer for the fall advantage program!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



_*omg!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Me and my mommy are literally jumping in excitment for you!!!!!! When are you coming to disney???*_


----------



## Joanna71985

theatergal said:


> I just got wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Even though I was initially rejected for a character performer role, my recruiter e-mailed me and said that they have more availability for the fall advantage program, and asked if I would be available to do that. I just got the e-mail an hour a go, I'M GOING TO BE A CHARACTER PERFORMER FOR THE FALL ADVANTAGE PROGRAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Oh wow, that's awsome! Congrats!


----------



## theatergal

DisneyLover0526 said:


> _*omg!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Me and my mommy are literally jumping in excitment for you!!!!!! When are you coming to disney???*_



June 15th!


----------



## MaryPoppins86

theatergal said:


> I just got wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Even though I was initially rejected for a character performer role, my recruiter e-mailed me and said that they have more availability for the fall advantage program, and asked if I would be available to do that. I just got the e-mail an hour a go, I'M GOING TO BE A CHARACTER PERFORMER FOR THE FALL ADVANTAGE PROGRAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



a BIG congrats on getting the character performer role!


----------



## Goofster18

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  THAT'S SO AWESOME HOW LUCKY!!!!  GOOD LUCK, MAYBE I WILL WORK WITH YOU!!!!
(You definitely are) HAVING A MAGICAL DAY!!!!
Goofster18


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Goofster18 said:


> (You definitely are) HAVING A MAGICAL DAY!!!!
> Goofster18



Haha, you're so enthusiastic, I love it! I saw your picture on the thread where you pose with your folder and its nice to put a face with a name!


----------



## TediBara

Hey guys!


I just got accepted as a Character Performer for Fall Advantage 2009.  I arrive June 15.  This will be my second program as a performer, so I am really excited.  I went to the San Francisco audition on April 17, and was contacted today!! So excited.

Any girls looking for June 15 roomies?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

TediBara said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> I just got accepted as a Character Performer for Fall Advantage 2009.  I arrive June 15.  This will be my second program as a performer, so I am really excited.  I went to the San Francisco audition on April 17, and was contacted today!! So excited.
> 
> Any girls looking for June 15 roomies?



Congratulations!
and wow, you got character performer again. you're so lucky.


----------



## Joanna71985

TediBara said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> I just got accepted as a Character Performer for Fall Advantage 2009.  I arrive June 15.  This will be my second program as a performer, so I am really excited.  I went to the San Francisco audition on April 17, and was contacted today!! So excited.
> 
> Any girls looking for June 15 roomies?



Congrats, and welcome to the DIS!


----------



## TediBara

Thanks guys


----------



## theatergal

TediBara said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> 
> I just got accepted as a Character Performer for Fall Advantage 2009.  I arrive June 15.  This will be my second program as a performer, so I am really excited.  I went to the San Francisco audition on April 17, and was contacted today!! So excited.
> 
> Any girls looking for June 15 roomies?



Hey Congrats! i'm a character performer and arrive June 15th too! Where are you from? Are you flying or driving?


----------



## TediBara

theatergal said:


> Hey Congrats! i'm a character performer and arrive June 15th too! Where are you from? Are you flying or driving?




Hey theatergal!

I am from Washington State, so I am flying.  What about you?


----------



## theatergal

TediBara said:


> Hey theatergal!
> 
> I am from Washington State, so I am flying.  What about you?



 I'm from bethlehem PA I go to school in Philly.Are we facebook friends? Is your first name katie?


----------



## TediBara

Yea...my name is Katie.  Is this Savannah?


----------



## theatergal

TediBara said:


> Yea...my name is Katie.  Is this Savannah?



Yep!!


----------



## TediBara

haha......Small world


----------



## princess41

Its been weeks.  Anyone else stuck in the character pool.  I would rather a yes or no but not being in limbo. Anyone have any idea if I should pass and possibly get another position or wait it out?  Anyone else stuck here.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

princess41 said:


> Its been weeks.  Anyone else stuck in the character pool.  I would rather a yes or no but not being in limbo. Anyone have any idea if I should pass and possibly get another position or wait it out?  Anyone else stuck here.



I think it depends on what your priority is. If its to get to Disney any way any how, I'd drop out of the pool and sign up for other roles. If its to be a character performer and you dont particularly have to go this semester, you could stay in and if they dont call you before time runs out, then you can try again next semester.


----------



## princess41

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I think it depends on what your priority is. If its to get to Disney any way any how, I'd drop out of the pool and sign up for other roles. If its to be a character performer and you dont particularly have to go this semester, you could stay in and if they dont call you before time runs out, then you can try again next semester.



Do you know when time will be up for Fall Advantage this year?


----------



## MaryPoppins86

princess41 said:


> Do you know when time will be up for Fall Advantage this year?



not sure. i may be wrong. but i'm guessing it would be either this week or some time within the begining of may since the first check in date is may 20th for the FA.


----------



## timestep

AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! So I originally didn't get character performer, but I got an e-mail saying they reviewed my audition results again and that they were able to offer me a role as CHARACTER PERFORMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DREAMS COME TRUE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goofster18

timestep, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  THAT IS SO AWESOME, IT IS GREAT TO SEE THIS HAPPEN!!!!!  Maybe I'll be attending you, that is so wonderful, I'm glad you got that!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!!!
Have a Magical Day (obviously, you are!!!)
Goofster18


----------



## timestep

thanks so much! I hope we get to hang out sometime!


----------



## DisneyLover0526

*omg really!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! Yay!! Another character performer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When are you coming to disney?!?!?!*


----------



## Joanna71985

timestep said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! So I originally didn't get character performer, but I got an e-mail saying they reviewed my audition results again and that they were able to offer me a role as CHARACTER PERFORMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DREAMS COME TRUE!!!!!!!!



Congrats! That's awsome!


----------



## princess81

how i wish to be back in college again hehe you guys are all so excited! congrats to everyone!

so now, i've been reading, and i have a question. 

can someone explain the "Disney Height" thing? i'm 5'1, so i'm a bit out of the prefered 5' range. but i've heard that you have your real height and your approved Disney height.

how does this work?

i'm going in tomorrow!


----------



## Joanna71985

princess81 said:


> how i wish to be back in college again hehe you guys are all so excited! congrats to everyone!
> 
> so now, i've been reading, and i have a question.
> 
> can someone explain the "Disney Height" thing? i'm 5'1, so i'm a bit out of the prefered 5' range. but i've heard that you have your real height and your approved Disney height.
> 
> how does this work?
> 
> i'm going in tomorrow!



It depends on Disney. But it is possible to be measured taller or shorter then your real height.


----------



## Roxyorca

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## theatergal

timestep said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! So I originally didn't get character performer, but I got an e-mail saying they reviewed my audition results again and that they were able to offer me a role as CHARACTER PERFORMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DREAMS COME TRUE!!!!!!!!



OMG YOU TOO???!?!??!??!?!??!  I think all of us on on the dis that audtioned in Orlando got in!!!! And two of us were originally rejected!!!!!!!!!! 

CONGRATS TIMESTEP!!!!!!!!!!!!! When is your check in date?


----------



## DisneyLover0526

theatergal said:


> OMG YOU TOO???!?!??!??!?!??!  I think all of us on on the dis that audtioned in Orlando got in!!!! And two of us were originally rejected!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS TIMESTEP!!!!!!!!!!!!! When is your check in date?



*I wish that were true....but domi108 didnt get in, and she auditioned along with us....but CONGRATS theatergal! When are you heading to Disney??*


----------



## timestep

theatergal said:


> OMG YOU TOO???!?!??!??!?!??!  I think all of us on on the dis that audtioned in Orlando got in!!!! And two of us were originally rejected!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS TIMESTEP!!!!!!!!!!!!! When is your check in date?


HEY! THAT'S AWESOME!!!  I am sooooo excited for you!!!!!! I check in on the 12th. horray! I can't wait to meet you in person!

p.s.- just out of curiosity, what's your disney height?


----------



## tink410

Finally after the long wait will be arriving the 15th of June for a character performer.


----------



## tink410

I saw someone from Bethlehem was going, I am from Allentown.


----------



## Joanna71985

tink410 said:


> Finally after the long wait will be arriving the 15th of June for a character performer.



Congrats!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

For those who have auditioned more than once:

Do they use the same dance each time?


----------



## Joanna71985

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> For those who have auditioned more than once:
> 
> Do they use the same dance each time?



The extension audition in FL is different then the CP auditions. But from what I've seen, the CP auditions are usually pretty similar (if not almost the same) over the years.


----------



## Sorahana

Joanna71985 said:


> The extension audition in FL is different then the CP auditions. But from what I've seen, the CP auditions are usually pretty similar (if not almost the same) over the years.



I was actually wondering if they were similar, lol. How are they different? (I did the extension audition but didn't pass the first dance round).


----------



## Berlioz70

They are different but the have the same basic pattern.

Start out slow with some armography... moves into some footwork (grapevine, etc)... some type of kick... and then one I had ended on a turn.


----------



## theatergal

timestep said:


> HEY! THAT'S AWESOME!!!  I am sooooo excited for you!!!!!! I check in on the 12th. horray! I can't wait to meet you in person!
> 
> p.s.- just out of curiosity, what's your disney height?




That's awesome!! My disney height is 5' .5" inch  you?


----------



## theatergal

tink410 said:


> I saw someone from Bethlehem was going, I am from Allentown.



I'm the one from Bethlehem! You leave june 15th for character performer? Me too! What high school did you go to? I went to Freedom!


----------



## timestep

theatergal said:


> That's awesome!! My disney height is 5' .5" inch  you?



5 foot exactly!


----------



## jjbitten1

Ah! so after A MILLION YEARS of waiting they finally contacted me about a week ago and told me I'm in as a character performer!! anyone else checking in August 12? And once you fall advantage people get into the fray of it all you must tell all of us waiting for fall how it goes!


----------



## tink576

Congrats!!!  I hope that happens to me!  I'm at 7 weeks+ from my audition and still no news...Called Disney and they said they were still deciding...ugh...but I'm happy for you, gives me hope there is still a chance for me!


----------



## BroadwayRose87




----------



## BroadwayRose87

theatergal said:


> I'm the one from Bethlehem! You leave june 15th for character performer? Me too! What high school did you go to? I went to Freedom!



Freedom? do you know Andy Truscott and Rebecca Righi?


----------



## theatergal

BroadwayRose87 said:


> Freedom? do you know Andy Truscott and Rebecca Righi?



YYEEESSSSS!!!!!!!!! Becca is a good friend of mine! And I've known Andy for a while! Haha that's so awesome!! What's your name ??


----------



## BroadwayRose87

HA! my name is Aly. I went to school here in west chester with both of them. I LOVE BECCA TOO!!  I'm the same age as Andy so i just graduated with him a few weeks ago from west chesters theater department! What's your name?


----------



## theatergal

BroadwayRose87 said:


> HA! my name is Aly. I went to school here in west chester with both of them. I LOVE BECCA TOO!!  I'm the same age as Andy so i just graduated with him a few weeks ago from west chesters theater department! What's your name?



Savannah!!


----------



## MadeleineBeverley

Hey, congrats to all of you who've been accepted as character performers!
of those of you who have auditioned before, how many people on average were there? and how difficult do you think it was to actually get through the stages of the audition. 
thankyou


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

MadeleineBeverley said:


> Hey, congrats to all of you who've been accepted as character performers!
> of those of you who have auditioned before, how many people on average were there? and how difficult do you think it was to actually get through the stages of the audition.
> thankyou



I went to Rochester and there were 87 people there. 

Are you auditioning for Spring or Fall 2010?


----------



## MadeleineBeverley

thankyou for that information, thats helped a lot. 
i'm not actually american. i'm from england. 
but, i'm going to do the walt disney world international college programme as soon as i'm in university. I heard that the auditions are the same for character performers on the american college programme, so i just wanted to get an insight so i know whats coming.


----------



## Katieinwonderland

MadeleineBeverley said:


> thankyou for that information, thats helped a lot.
> i'm not actually american. i'm from england.
> but, i'm going to do the walt disney world international college programme as soon as i'm in university. I heard that the auditions are the same for character performers on the american college programme, so i just wanted to get an insight so i know whats coming.



I just thought I'd say hi - I'm from England too, and I did the WDW International College Program back in 2005! I also did the Cultural Rep program in 2007! I have a green card so I decided to stay in the States and I live here in Orlando - I still work at Disney! 

When I did the ICP character performer wasn't an option so lucky you - I auditioned for full time character a while back and got in, but decided on another role in the end.


----------



## MadeleineBeverley

Katieinwonderland said:


> I just thought I'd say hi - I'm from England too, and I did the WDW International College Program back in 2005! I also did the Cultural Rep program in 2007! I have a green card so I decided to stay in the States and I live here in Orlando - I still work at Disney!
> 
> When I did the ICP character performer wasn't an option so lucky you - I auditioned for full time character a while back and got in, but decided on another role in the end.



oh wow! 
what was it like? was it worth doing it?
you're so lucky to have to oppertunity to stay out there, it must be so great to live and work out there. 
if you don't mind me asking, how easy was it for you to get your green card? i've heard it can be a lot of hassle. 
thanks


----------



## domi108

i wanted to say congrats to everyone who passed!
and are living out their dream! It may have not been my time yet, but I am going to audition again this fall for the spring semester! :]


----------



## Katieinwonderland

MadeleineBeverley said:


> oh wow!
> what was it like? was it worth doing it?
> you're so lucky to have to oppertunity to stay out there, it must be so great to live and work out there.
> if you don't mind me asking, how easy was it for you to get your green card? i've heard it can be a lot of hassle.
> thanks



I loved both programs! My ICP was for four months between my 2nd and 3rd years of university, and it was a lot of fun - I worked at the Yacht and Beach Club in merchandise, and to be honest it wasn't particularly thrilling...I was bored some of the time, but it was a great experience...and I met my now-husband working there! I lived at Vista, which I didn't like because my apartment was sort of falling apart, but it was a good place to hang out.

After I graduated I came back to do the Cultural Program, which I LOVED!!! It's a year long program and you work in the UK pavillion in EPCOT, either in merchandise or food and beverage. I was a server, and I loved it, it was so much fun! I lived at the Commons on this program, and that was a gorgeous apartment. 

After my program finished I auditioned for character performer and I did get in, but I missed being a server so went back to that instead, just in a different restaurant. 

My husband is American so that was how I got my green card, although my father is also American so I could have got one through him. Other than family green cards, there's really not much chance of getting one. You can just come back on various visas.

I would totally recommend all college programs, it's an experience you will never forget.


----------



## MadeleineBeverley

Katieinwonderland said:


> I loved both programs! My ICP was for four months between my 2nd and 3rd years of university, and it was a lot of fun - I worked at the Yacht and Beach Club in merchandise, and to be honest it wasn't particularly thrilling...I was bored some of the time, but it was a great experience...and I met my now-husband working there! I lived at Vista, which I didn't like because my apartment was sort of falling apart, but it was a good place to hang out.
> 
> After I graduated I came back to do the Cultural Program, which I LOVED!!! It's a year long program and you work in the UK pavillion in EPCOT, either in merchandise or food and beverage. I was a server, and I loved it, it was so much fun! I lived at the Commons on this program, and that was a gorgeous apartment.
> 
> After my program finished I auditioned for character performer and I did get in, but I missed being a server so went back to that instead, just in a different restaurant.
> 
> My husband is American so that was how I got my green card, although my father is also American so I could have got one through him. Other than family green cards, there's really not much chance of getting one. You can just come back on various visas.
> 
> I would totally recommend all college programs, it's an experience you will never forget.




You've made up my mind for me haha. I'm definitely going to do one of the programmes. Cheers for answering my questions, it helped a lot!


----------



## jjbitten1

tink576 said:


> Congrats!!!  I hope that happens to me!  I'm at 7 weeks+ from my audition and still no news...Called Disney and they said they were still deciding...ugh...but I'm happy for you, gives me hope there is still a chance for me!


Tink576 you'll have to let us know what happens. It took me FOREVER to finally get a hold of my recruiter and she told me I was in the character pool. I had heard that if you expressed a lot of interest and enthusiasm in really becoming a character and seeing what comes from the character pool they take that into consideration. Thats what I tried to do and then I got my reply a few days later. I hope it turns out well for you, keep us updated!


----------



## jjbitten1

MadeleineBeverley said:


> thankyou for that information, thats helped a lot.
> i'm not actually american. i'm from england.
> but, i'm going to do the walt disney world international college programme as soon as i'm in university. I heard that the auditions are the same for character performers on the american college programme, so i just wanted to get an insight so i know whats coming.


Hey that is so fabulous that you want to come out here! I think you will love it (maybe not Florida weather but...) so where are you from in England? I ask because a friend and I are planning to do an exchange there in 2010 and are trying to figure out where to go to university.


----------



## MadeleineBeverley

jjbitten1 said:


> Hey that is so fabulous that you want to come out here! I think you will love it (maybe not Florida weather but...) so where are you from in England? I ask because a friend and I are planning to do an exchange there in 2010 and are trying to figure out where to go to university.




Oh, anything is an improvement on english weather. Trust me. 
i'm from somewhere called Portsmouth. It's not what you would call the land of oppertunities, but its a nice enough place. What are you planning to take at university? I might be able to point out a few places in the UK you could consider.


----------



## DisneyTampa

Where is the DAK Rehersal Facility and how do you get there using the cp buses?

I am going to the auditions this week but I have never been to the DAK Rehersal Facility.


----------



## Berlioz70

The DAK rehearsal building is by Maingate - which is off 192 down by Animal Kingdom. 

To get there on the CP busses you'll take the DAK bus, but have to specifically request the DAK wardrobe building.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Good luck! For my first entertainment program I did the end of program auditions. I liked it a lot better than the audition I did for the second go around. There were a lot fewer people, we were all already CPs so it was a very different atmosphere- and they told us all right away- including who we were if we made it.  Start to finish it was about 2 hours. They did pull for face then and even had the supplies for wigs and make up which was another bonus.

When I went down a year later to do a third program (second in entertainment) I had to audition again because it had been more than six months since I had performed (and yet I still had all of my parade approvals). I had to drive to Chicago and it was loooooooooooong. I was unprepared for the length- six hours (as compared to two for end of program auditions)! 

If you have any questions about auditions, let me know, I'll be happy to help you out!


----------



## DisneyTampa

Thanks!!

Can you tell me more about the End of Season auditions? I have heard about normal cp auditions but have not heard much about the End of Season. How many people attended? Was the audition difficult? I have never been to an audition before so I am nervous. I haven't danced in a few years but I have around 10 years of dance training but I'm really nervous about the pantomime. I have never done anything like that!

Also does anyone know what characters, if any, are in the 4'9-4'10" range?


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

DisneyTampa said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Can you tell me more about the End of Season auditions? I have heard about normal cp auditions but have not heard much about the End of Season. How many people attended? Was the audition difficult? I have never been to an audition before so I am nervous. I haven't danced in a few years but I have around 10 years of dance training but I'm really nervous about the pantomime. I have never done anything like that!
> 
> Also does anyone know what characters, if any, are in the 4'9-4'10" range?



I can't remember exactly how many people. We learned the routines in groups of about 20-30 (you audition in the order you sign in) and then did the actual audition in groups of 6.

It's very similar to the regular CP auditions. You will be taught a routine, the style of dance can be anything from a more classical to hip hop. I was probably about 5 or 6 measures if I remember correclty. After the dance we were given our animation routine. One tip they will give you is "if you feel stupid, you've almost got it!" That is 100% true. I have done the parades and shows on property and you really do feel dorky, but that exactly what you should do! We had a chance to run through the routine/animation in smaller groups. One other tip is to stay off the floor. Characters are not allowed to sit in costume and are supposed to stay off the ground.

After that we were brought back in groups of six. We did dance/animation/dance/animation. It was all very quick. Basically, they counted off the beats leading up to the dance (5,6,7,8) and then after the dance we went straight into animation. I believe we switched lines and then did it again (so you will do it in the front and the back). Going from the animation to the dance they gave us a 5,6,7,8 and then we switched.

You may or may not be called back for puppets. Technically puppet height is 5', although at my last audition they did call me back (didn't for the initial audition I did). They play around with it. Even if you get called back for puppets, don't count on doing them, I've neve heard of anybody in that height range doing puppets.  

At the end of program auditions they had us wait around, those who needed to be pulled for face were pulled for face. We were then told the outcome: hired, pool, or no go. We were even told our roles, so when they told me I was hired (I was SA and hired to come back SA the next year) they told me my role.

I PMing you the roles you can do, you are in my height range. One thing you will learn quickly is that we need to be very careful about character integrity (something you have already learned I'm sure, but it gets more important once you do the job.) 

One thing to note: Do not be disappointed if you do not get called back for the harder routine. Even in all of my auditions for color codes and my auditins for the program I never did and I had a yellow/yellow which is the second highest (and hard to get).  I did a lot of parades and shows (including opening cast of Disney Dreams Come True Parade and the Christmas castle show) but they are apparently cutting back on allowing CPs to do parades/shows. It has caused a lot of ill will among the full timers. One girl I sent down for this past fall program was called back for the harder movement routine and was not once trained for a parade or show even though she was very good and there over the holidays. 

If you get it, do not go on and on about being trained for parades/shows. Do not expect it. If it happens, great! You will quickly learn that the full timers are not happy about CPs getting trained, believe me, I put up with a lot of drama because of my training. Don't expect it, and then if you get it it will be a great surprise!


----------



## balletskater

I understand becoming a character performer is very hard to get. They are looking for just the right look and skills to carry out this important position.Many are turned away the first time around but dont worry many also get in the second time they may try. Just keep your chin up and always go for your dream!! Disney makes magic happen for everyone . Good luck to all who audition !!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Does anyone have an idea of what characters (including face) are in the Pooh/Munk range right now? A PM would be lovely. 

(I'm right around 5'4" if that helps at all.)


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

PM on the way.


----------



## balletskater

Does anyone know how many UP characters they hired ? I heard many cps wanted to do them but didnt get chosen. WHY?


----------



## Berlioz70

They do not hire people for specific characters so someone gave you incorrect information. They would never hire people just because new characters come out.

Karl, Russell, and Dug are meetable but they went out before CPs arrived (may 15th) so they wouldn't have had time to get trained as a character and then the UP characters on top of it. Some CPs will probably get those shifts down the road.


----------



## balletskater

Oh sorry i didnt mean hired for the up characters out of nowhere . I know they are already character performers to begin with ,i just meant how did they choose from them who got to debut the up characters.


----------



## Berlioz70

It's based on height and availability. The Bolt character opening cast was all CPs... but then they left about 2 months later. Perhaps they were avoiding that same instance with the Up characters?


----------



## Goofster18

well, at least one CP is friends with Carl.  He is a weird height, not exactly tall but not super short either.  But they are inside, and on 40 and off for some time, so it is only 2 performers per carl for that 1 day.  hence, not that many performers needed.  now think of the demand for other characters, and hopefully this makes sense I'm trying to kill too much character integrity.......but yea.  CPs are UP characters. 
Goofster18


----------



## balletskater

Thanks Goofster !!  wow 40 on and 40 off .Sounds difficult to be in fur though for 40 straight minutes !! Hats off to these cms.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Berlioz70 said:


> They do not hire people for specific characters so someone gave you incorrect information. They would never hire people just because new characters come out.
> 
> Karl, Russell, and Dug are meetable but they went out before CPs arrived (may 15th) so they wouldn't have had time to get trained as a character and then the UP characters on top of it. Some CPs will probably get those shifts down the road.



Yep, it's just luck of the draw. When Chicken Little/Abby Mallard came out, I was one who opened them. We did not have an "opening cast' as somebody else called it. I was one of the very first and was there for about a week. I worked with a different partner each day. 

We don't train to do new characters. They just give you the info sheet and send you on your merry way. There's no way you could train for every one in your height range. Heck- I was Chicken Little/Abby Mallard (similar heights) before the movie came out. We had this piece of sky with the wires on the back. We had no freaking clue what the wires were for so we just ignored that. I used to have some really great pics, including Chicken Little being "flattened" by the sky, but they died with my computer. 

One thing I noticed is that they tend to schedule you in spurts. Because of my height and the fact that so many people could not do a specific character, I would work Island Mercantile for like two weeks at a time, and then I would go a month without being there. CPs are really mobile and you move around _a lot_. Or at least you did when I was there. The only way I regularly worked an area was if I could fit a hard to fit costume (like the Island Mercantile) or the parade situation. After I was trained in parades I performed in them quite regularly. Particularly because the woman who was the five day cast for my role ended up leaving the company. Since the others who trained the role were all full timers with bids/casts or part timers/seasonal with limited availability I ended up performing it more than the full timers. When the new parade opened not everybody who had been trained for one of my roles was approved and they hadn't had time to cast it yet so I ended up doing that with quite a bit of regularity. But really, most people end up bouncing around all over the place.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Oops: meant to add that they would only need two people per role per day for the UP characters since it is one indoor location and indoors can go as long as 45 minutes on set at a time.


----------



## onenightonly

Quick Question: Is anyone going to the open call today? 6/18/09? I am and would like a buddy.


----------



## houseofmouse89

Can someone PM me the characters I can be friends with if I'm almost 5'2" on the dot? I have a ton of dance experience/background (I'm on my schools Division I dance team) so would be interested to hear about that as well!


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I will try to PM you but I believe you need 10 posts under your belt to be able to accept PMs.


----------



## houseofmouse89

gah, you're right- i'm finally applying to the program for spring 2010 so figured it would be prudent to get an account now. Of course, I've been on the boards for 2 years already but never got around to making one..... ahh!


----------



## hopi366

Hi all!
 I am about to get my haircut and "Disney look" ready before I show up on August 12. I am going to be a character performer and would like to have some time to be a face character.  (I wanna be Goofey too But my question is, how should I cut my hair?  Will I wear wigs if I get matched up with a face character?  I just want to be ready ya know?

Thanks!


----------



## Goofster18

If you are friends with face characters then it will not be your real hair, it will be synthetic wigs (real hair would frizz up or react to the weather conditions, so it's fake) so as long as your hair is disney look, you wear a hair net skull cap piece in both fur and face.  Just make sure everything is disney look an you are fine (hence disney look guidlines, no long hair and it makes it easy for you to be ready and everything perfect fits and standardized).  So jus get it disney look and you are good!!!  Congrats!!!  It's a ton of fun, my roomie does this and is usually best friends with Goofy!!!  Just be super nice to your attendant!!!  and don't become a DIVA and it will be great.
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## hopi366

thanks a bunch goofster! i can't wait to see who I'm friends with!


----------



## hyperflame

Hi all,

This is my first time posting here, and first time applying to the college program, so please be gentle if I sound ignorant ;-).

I'm a little bit on the tall side, 6 feet 1-2 inches, am I too tall for a Character Performer role? Also, I have little to zero dance experience, do I still have a shot in this role or should I think about something else?

Thanks.


----------



## Goofster18

actually u are in definite special consideration, tall people are needed for the performer roles.  most of the new performers on my CP are either friends with Goofy or friends wit Mice, which are both special consideration height ranges and very much in need!!  Also, dance is not necessary, but it will def help you.  I would say go to the audition and try your best then see what happens.  They call it "movement" but it's dance.  They start easy.  some of the people here have low color codes for movement, so it is possible to do it without lots of experience.  go for it, you'll never know if you don't try!!!  BREAK A LEG!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Goofster18

Oooo and welcome!!!!!


----------



## Toffy

So if we were to pretend for a second that the applications open up on the 15th (people are saying anywhere from the 13th to the 18th so 15 is a nice middle number ), how much longer afterwards can we expect character performing auditions to start up? A little anxious about this haha...


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Toffy said:


> So if we were to pretend for a second that the applications open up on the 15th (people are saying anywhere from the 13th to the 18th so 15 is a nice middle number ), how much longer afterwards can we expect character performing auditions to start up? A little anxious about this haha...



Idk about Spring dates but I applied/auditioned for Fall 2009 and our applications went up on January 20th and the first audition was March 20th, so two months exactly. The earliest auditions are always on the east coast, so depending where you live, it will take longer to get to you.


----------



## Toffy

^Eek, yeah I'm kinda on the opposite side of the continent haha... Do they mind if you fly out to the East Coast auditions?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I read somewhere that the costumes only come in one size, and I think the article was referring to face characters? Is this true? I was under the impression that costuming had a range of sizes... seems impractical to only have one!


----------



## Toffy

^Well that's true for costume characters, hense the reason they have all the various height ranges


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Toffy said:


> ^Eek, yeah I'm kinda on the opposite side of the continent haha... Do they mind if you fly out to the East Coast auditions?



Nope, I live in Austin, TX which was the second to last audition and I flew to Rochester, NY for the first audition. If you do end up flying though, give yourself plenty of time. The auditions are mostly in the morning so I'd fly wherever the night before, do the audition the next day and spend another night. Since the length of the audition is determined by how many people show up, if you can afford two nights hotel, its better than risking missing your return flight. Once you pick your audition city, start asking around on here to see if anyone else is going to the same city, that way you have someone to meet up with and its less scary that way.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Toffy said:


> ^Well that's true for costume characters, hense the reason they have all the various height ranges



Thanks, but -- from what I understood -- the article was referring to the face costumes.  Anyone know?


----------



## Berlioz70

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Thanks, but -- from what I understood -- the article was referring to the face costumes.  Anyone know?



There is a range so that the princess can wear a slightly larger or smaller size based on variations in diet and exercise schedules - but the range is not very much. They have to be consistent from day to day or a guest might get suspicious so they work hard to stay close to the same size.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Ah. Okay. I'm actually on the petite side of things, but I heard the costumes run small!

Another question... has anyone tried out for a season they didn't plan on participating in just to get a feel for the process? Would you recommend this?


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

I personally would not recommend it. There are very limited spots for entertainment. Them offering you a role means that somebody else did not get an offer. If you turn it down, and then come back later, I imagine it could play out negatively for you. Auditioning can be long and tedious, they have a lot of people to get through, and going just to get a feel for it would only make it that much longer for everybody involved. Really, your best bet is to just wait until you know you want to do it.


----------



## Berlioz70

I auditioned twice... for the exact reason you mentioned. I made it the first season then turned it down. I then made it the second season and of course accepted. To turn down an offer does not affect you at all, it was actually my recruiter who encouraged me to try out a season early since I was selecting such a few number of roles.

I read a few pages back that someone said the dance is the same each season - it's not. However, the animation was the same.


----------



## Melinda22

Is it beneficial to go to one of the earlier auditions? I'm in Seattle, do they save some spots for the later auditions or is it a first come first serve on the roles? I'm 5'6 so already in a competitive height.

Also an awkward question, while I am thin (size 6) I am pretty busty. Would that be a problem in the costumes?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Thanks Jessi and Brenna. I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Ariel864

This may be a bit of a strange question... 
Say you went to the audition and got cast as a character but for some reason need to decline at that time. Does anyone know if this would ruin all future chances to audition and get cast? 

And do you need to already have applied and gone through the interview process  for CP before you audition?


----------



## Toffy

Ariel864 said:


> This may be a bit of a strange question...
> Say you went to the audition and got cast as a character but for some reason need to decline at that time. Does anyone know if this would ruin all future chances to audition and get cast?



Nope, as Brenna was saying, they wouldn't hold it against you at all 



> And do you need to already have applied and gone through the interview process  for CP before you audition?



It's not required but it is indeed recommended, and if you haven't, you are required to see the presentation and interview within a certain time frame after the audition.


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

The dance and animation may not be the same every time. They do recycle them, so you may have similar scenarios, but I have been to many auditions (the color coding auditions are th same as the initial auditions in set up) and have never had the actual dance or scenario repeated. Also, they tend to conform to what the need is at the moment. The auditions you go to are open call which means that it's not just CPs. I know the call back movement audition last year was straight of FOLK because they needed to hire for it. The style of dance even in the first round may even correspond to an upcoming show or parade.


----------



## krisTXyn

wow, so reading over this has been really helpful 
i'm hopefully applying for the spring 2010 CP, and at first i was going to try for DLR, but i've changed my mind, because from what i've heard WDW has MANY more open spots  
but anyways
i have a question 

i would LOVE to audition for character performer, 
i'm about 5'7" if not a littleeee bit taller,
but i'm not really "thin"
i'm just guessing that this would be a problem.
i'm not extremely overweight, but it doesn't help that i don't have a "dancers body" i was a soccer player, goalie in fact. so i'm sure you can imagine.

i was interested in fur, because i've had expierence with that before. ( i worked a chuck-e-cheese for a little over 2 and a half years, so i'm used to animating my movements and acting out emotions and whatnot without saying anything) so hopefully i'll still be considered??

wow. that was long.
sorry


----------



## Toffy

^Haha, I'm talking to my friend who works at Chuck E Cheese right now myself who's also applying and he's thinkin' the same thing heehee! 

My question of the day haha... I know pretty much what characters I am in the height range for (5'9"/5'10"), but I was wondering.... which heights are considered are "competitive" heights? I know there is special consideration for mouse, duck and goofy height, but I know some of the 5 foots are more "competitive" than others...


----------



## MaryPoppins86

Toffy said:


> ^Haha, I'm talking to my friend who works at Chuck E Cheese right now myself who's also applying and he's thinkin' the same thing heehee!
> 
> My question of the day haha... I know pretty much what characters I am in the height range for (5'9"/5'10"), but I was wondering.... which heights are considered are "competitive" heights? I know there is special consideration for mouse, duck and goofy height, but I know some of the 5 foots are more "competitive" than others...



i believe the competitive heights range from 5'0/5'1 to 5'11/6'0


----------



## Toffy

^ahh I see... so basically anything that isn't duck/mouse/goofy height eh?


----------



## Joanna71985

Toffy said:


> ^ahh I see... so basically anything that isn't duck/mouse/goofy height eh?



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Melinda22 said:


> Is it beneficial to go to one of the earlier auditions? I'm in Seattle, do they save some spots for the later auditions or is it a first come first serve on the roles? I'm 5'6 so already in a competitive height.
> 
> Also an awkward question, while I am thin (size 6) I am pretty busty. Would that be a problem in the costumes?



They do save spots for later auditions but the main reason I auditioned at an earlier location was in case I _didn't_ pass the audition. In my case, the application process was opened on January 20th. The first audition (Rochester) wasn't until March 20, two months later and Austin (where I live) wasn't until the end of April so that meant that there was basically three months where people were filling up my backup roles. I had very few backup roles that I wanted to do at the time so it was important to get the entire process over with early. 

Your situation may be different. Is it more important for you to get to WDW that specific semester no matter what role you get or is it more important to make Character Performer no matter how many auditions it takes?


----------



## Eeyores Butterfly

Actually, it's 4'8"-5' (not 5'-5'1") and then about 5'11" +.

The worst height range for being hired is about 5'1"-5'5". Towards the lower end of that spectrum we just simplyh have more people than we know what to do with. 5'5" exactly is affectionately known as dead height.

ETA: As for not having a "dancer's body". Most people actually don't. There are quite a few overweight people in entertainment. The only way your body size will affect you is if you cannot fit into the costume, and you either have to be very overweight or have an abnormally large chest for a girl. Plus, the taller height ranges have more forgiving costume designs than the lower.


----------



## krisTXyn

Eeyores Butterfly said:


> Actually, it's 4'8"-5' (not 5'-5'1") and then about 5'11" +.
> 
> The worst height range for being hired is about 5'1"-5'5". Towards the lower end of that spectrum we just simplyh have more people than we know what to do with. 5'5" exactly is affectionately known as dead height.
> 
> ETA: As for not having a "dancer's body". Most people actually don't. There are quite a few overweight people in entertainment. The only way your body size will affect you is if you cannot fit into the costume, and you either have to be very overweight or have an abnormally large chest for a girl. Plus, the taller height ranges have more forgiving costume designs than the lower.




thanks  i have hope now! lol


----------



## DollfieDreams

okay so, i started reading over everything and got pretty lazy in reading this entire thread. but i have some questions.

- my dream is to someday audition for cinderella (betcha havent heard that one before). i dont have to be in a parade or in a show, and id much rather do M&G's. i know its all about height (im 5'5 i should be okay...right?) but i was wondering if anyone knew the correct weight or measurements they are looking for? ive got a ways to go before i will be able to audition, but it would help with my goal if i knew. 

- if i am planning to try and audition for M&G character (does that even make a difference?) do i have to be able to sing? edit: i will not be a CP, if this makes a difference.

- just being curious, what does it mean by 5'5 being a dead height? does that mean people that height really dont have a chance? and what do you mean by "competitive height"? what about eye colors/skin tone/etc? do they play a smaller or larger role in possibly being chosen? 

thanks for the help and sorry if ive repeated questions. i was a PT CM at epcot for almost a year, so i know the disney-drill so-to-speak, but not when it comes to entertainment.


----------



## Little_Mermaid

I'm sorry if this has already come up(after reading through 20+ pages my eyes were starting to water), but I do have a question. Ideally, I'd like to start work in January, as a character. My problem is that I'm not sure when would be too late, or too early to audition. Due to school and work now(I'm finishing my AA degree), I can't move to Orlando until January, and I don't really live close enough to commute daily. Would applying in November be too early? ALSO- I'm not doing the College Program, if that affects anything. I am in college already and would like to keep with my current plan.
I'm also curious about Dollfiedreams question. I fall into "competitive" height (I'm 4'11"). What exactly is it? Am I competeing against more people, or for fewer positions?
:] Thank you!



And congratulations to everyone who's gotten in~


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

DollfieDreams said:


> - just being curious, what does it mean by 5'5 being a dead height? does that mean people that height really dont have a chance? and what do you mean by "competitive height"? what about eye colors/skin tone/etc? do they play a smaller or larger role in possibly being chosen?



Being a dead height most likely means that there's a ton of people out there with the same height so it's harder to find shifts in (or be cast in) and it might be that there are fewer characters in that height range as well. I'm not entirely sure.

I did read on here that for face characters they always have you wear a wig and colored contacts. I'm sure skin tone has a lot to do with if you're cast but its probably more to do with looking like the other girls who are friends with that specific character and not so much with the animation itself, although that's important too. If you're shooting for Cindy, I would look at pictures on Google Images and Flickr. You can do searches on both. That way you'll know what they're looking for. Being cast as a character, face especially, has a lot to do with who they need at that given time. Like, it may just happen that they're short on Ariel this fall but short on Cindy in the winter. If you don't get it this time and its something you really want, keep trying, because there are other factors out there besides just what you've brought to the table.




Little_Mermaid said:


> I'm also curious about Dollfiedreams question. I fall into "competitive" height (I'm 4'11"). What exactly is it? Am I competeing against more people, or for fewer positions?
> :] Thank you!



You're not in competitive height, you're in the special considerations height range which means they actually need MORE of you! 1) Because its not a common height range and 2) because the mice and the ducks fall into that category and they are definitely among the most popular characters!


----------



## Little_Mermaid

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> You're not in competitive height, you're in the special considerations height range which means they actually need MORE of you! 1) Because its not a common height range and 2) because the mice and the ducks fall into that category and they are definitely among the most popular characters!




Oh! Okay. :] I must've misread a post or something earlier. Thank you!


----------



## Melinda22

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> They do save spots for later auditions but the main reason I auditioned at an earlier location was in case I _didn't_ pass the audition. In my case, the application process was opened on January 20th. The first audition (Rochester) wasn't until March 20, two months later and Austin (where I live) wasn't until the end of April so that meant that there was basically three months where people were filling up my backup roles. I had very few backup roles that I wanted to do at the time so it was important to get the entire process over with early.
> 
> Your situation may be different. Is it more important for you to get to WDW that specific semester no matter what role you get or is it more important to make Character Performer no matter how many auditions it takes?


Now I have decisions to make. This is my only chance to do the CP since I am graduating this year. Going to Disney is more important than specifically being a character performer. 

I minored in theatre and I have been dancing since I was 5 and have done character roles before. I always got casted in those types of roles because that is what I'm good at. I love performing more than anything else. But if I don't get casted, I would hate getting stuck in a role I wouldn't be happy doing or not get accepted at all! Especially since this is my only shot at this. 

I have time to think about it. Maybe I'll just not audition, apply early, and try to get another role I would like. Then at the end of my CP, audition and see if I could extend. I have some thinking to do...


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Melinda22 said:


> Now I have decisions to make. This is my only chance to do the CP since I am graduating this year. Going to Disney is more important than specifically being a character performer.
> 
> I minored in theatre and I have been dancing since I was 5 and have done character roles before. I always got casted in those types of roles because that is what I'm good at. I love performing more than anything else. But if I don't get casted, I would hate getting stuck in a role I wouldn't be happy doing or not get accepted at all! Especially since this is my only shot at this.
> 
> I have time to think about it. Maybe I'll just not audition, apply early, and try to get another role I would like. Then at the end of my CP, audition and see if I could extend. I have some thinking to do...



Yeah this was the same trouble I had. I ended up going for the audition but I didn't pass, nor did I get accepted in any role, but I literally applied for character performer, hospitality, and merchandise. The later two I had zero experience in so I'm not really surprised. I had a tattoo on my hand so these were the only roles I was eligible for and I wasn't very enthusiastic about them. 

I think you stand a good chance at passing the audition, but I also think getting accepted under the next best choice and then extending into entertainment would be safer. I don't really know what to tell you. I'm in sort of the same situation myself! Best of luck to the both of us I guess!


----------



## Goofster18

Dead height= pretty much no characters in that range.  For example, i know a face performer who was fitted for pluto but because it bunched up too much around his ankles, he wasn't approved.  So he attended and did his face thing.  With face, you wear a wig yes and there are contacts you can get.  some performers don't which is annoying because they are readily available and while may not be noticed by everybody, it could make a difference to a die hard fan and it jus makes the show that much better.  so my little info tidbit.
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Melinda22

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Yeah this was the same trouble I had. I ended up going for the audition but I didn't pass, nor did I get accepted in any role, but I literally applied for character performer, hospitality, and merchandise. The later two I had zero experience in so I'm not really surprised. I had a tattoo on my hand so these were the only roles I was eligible for and I wasn't very enthusiastic about them.
> 
> I think you stand a good chance at passing the audition, but I also think getting accepted under the next best choice and then extending into entertainment would be safer. I don't really know what to tell you. I'm in sort of the same situation myself! Best of luck to the both of us I guess!



Thnaks for your help! Best of luck!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I'm not planning to audition until Fall 2010, but I was just curious if anyone had a clue as to which cities commonly pull for face?

I'm dangerously close to dead height  but I'm still hoping that they might be in need of princesses... can't get it if you don't try, right?


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Oops, double post!


----------



## Berlioz70

It's generally the larger cities - Chicago, New York... however, just because the specific location you audition at doesn't pull for face, they will still indicate on your form if they think you would be a good fit and then you'll get pulled when you check in.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Thanks Brenna! I'll probably end up auditioning in Chicago so that helps.


----------



## Toffy

I was toying with the idea of flying out to a less crowded city in hopes of less competition, but if they pull face in the bigger ones than hmmm haha...


----------



## khancock

Toffy said:


> I was toying with the idea of flying out to a less crowded city in hopes of less competition, but if they pull face in the bigger ones than hmmm haha...



Their decisions are for the auditions as a whole and not per city.  Like they don't have to hire 10 from Chicago, 5 from Seattle, and 15 from Orlando.

It is more like they have a big list of what they need and they try to fill it the best they can with all of the auditions they have.

A less crowded city may mean a faster shorter audition day, though.


----------



## NicoleRose

This isn't necessarily CP related but does anyone know if there are any character performer positions open for tap dancers? lol i'm highly trained and I think it'd be fun to dance at disney for a season or so after college or something


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

NicoleRose said:


> This isn't necessarily CP related but does anyone know if there are any character performer positions open for tap dancers? lol i'm highly trained and I think it'd be fun to dance at disney for a season or so after college or something



Here is the public listing. You can organize the list by talent (dancer) and location (WDW). This will generally tell you what type of dancers they need but as for ones like parade performer, etc, maybe you can call and ask?

These auditions are generally all done at WDW, although some have been in New York, so you may want to make sure they're looking for tappers before you head down there.

http://corporate.disney.go.com/auditions/calendar/index.html

PS Hey neighbor!!


----------



## NicoleRose

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Here is the public listing. You can organize the list by talent (dancer) and location (WDW). This will generally tell you what type of dancers they need but as for ones like parade performer, etc, maybe you can call and ask?
> 
> These auditions are generally all done at WDW, although some have been in New York, so you may want to make sure they're looking for tappers before you head down there.
> 
> http://corporate.disney.go.com/auditions/calendar/index.html
> 
> PS Hey neighbor!!


Thanks for that info!!
And lol hey! I'm from Corpus Christi, about 4 hours south of Austin but i'm in austin alllll the time b/c my best friends live there and i'm constantly going to concerts. love that city!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

NicoleRose said:


> Thanks for that info!!
> And lol hey! I'm from Corpus Christi, about 4 hours south of Austin but i'm in austin alllll the time b/c my best friends live there and i'm constantly going to concerts. love that city!



Me too. 11 years and counting!


----------



## Little_Mermaid

Sorry if this has come up, but does anyone know how tall the friends of the fairies are? Maybe it's just because I am so short, but they always seem pretty tall!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Little_Mermaid said:


> Sorry if this has come up, but does anyone know how tall the friends of the fairies are? Maybe it's just because I am so short, but they always seem pretty tall!



Tink's the shortest... I don't know the exact range (hopefully Joanna or someone will be along to post the correct numbers!) but I think she's like 5'0"-5'3"-ish. Her friends can go up to like 5'4" though, if I remember correctly...maybe even 5'5"??

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## Berlioz70

NicoleRose said:


> This isn't necessarily CP related but does anyone know if there are any character performer positions open for tap dancers? lol i'm highly trained and I think it'd be fun to dance at disney for a season or so after college or something



The only people in the parks that I remember tapping are the dapper dans... but you have to be male and a strong a cappella singer.


----------



## NicoleRose

Berlioz70 said:


> The only people in the parks that I remember tapping are the dapper dans... but you have to be male and a strong a cappella singer.


neither of which apply to me whatsoever lol
but thanks!!


----------



## Joanna71985

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Tink's the shortest... I don't know the exact range (hopefully Joanna or someone will be along to post the correct numbers!) but I think she's like 5'0"-5'3"-ish. Her friends can go up to like 5'4" though, if I remember correctly...maybe even 5'5"??
> 
> Hope that helps a bit!



That's pretty close. Tink goes up to 5'0, 5'1 at the most. The other fairies are aprox 5'1-5'3/5'4 or so.


----------



## Little_Mermaid

Joanna71985 said:


> That's pretty close. Tink goes up to 5'0, 5'1 at the most. The other fairies are aprox 5'1-5'3/5'4 or so.



Thank you!(QueenofPrideRock too, of course! )


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I'll be interested to hear what the dance/movement exercise is to this time around. Maybe "Celebrate You" by Corbin Bleu? That's my guess!


----------



## Toffy

I was thinking that too... what do they normally do? Do they ever dance to the actual parade music?


----------



## DollfieDreams

So this may seem like a slightly stupid question, but are they only taking CP for entertainment characters now? It seems now-adays if you arent CP you don't get much of a chance to do anything anymore. :/


----------



## Berlioz70

DollfieDreams said:


> So this may seem like a slightly stupid question, but are they only taking CP for entertainment characters now? It seems now-adays if you arent CP you don't get much of a chance to do anything anymore. :/



At the moment, this statement is pretty accurate!


----------



## DollfieDreams

Berlioz70 said:


> At the moment, this statement is pretty accurate!



....thats. frankly, really depressing.


----------



## Toffy

Just talked with my recruiter and I'll be at the Orlando auditionis on October 29th!


----------



## moviekid21

Toffy said:


> Just talked with my recruiter and I'll be at the Orlando auditionis on October 29th!



So you've spoken to a recruiter? You know you've gotten a role already??

The phone interviewer was the only person I've spoken too and she said the auditions would be the first week of Nov. for CP Entertainment Auditions.


----------



## Toffy

^I don't know what role yet, she just invited me out to various audition locations and the date for Orlando's audition works out much better than Salt Lake, so I'm heading out there to audition instead


----------



## moviekid21

I really hope the Orlando audition isn't ONLY on that date. I have a contracted show run and will be working that day!!!


----------



## Berlioz70

moviekid21 said:


> I really hope the Orlando audition isn't ONLY on that date. I have a contracted show run and will be working that day!!!



Typically the CP auditions at each location are only on one date.


----------



## Joanna71985

Toffy said:


> Just talked with my recruiter and I'll be at the Orlando auditionis on October 29th!



Maybe I'll see you there, if that turns out to be the date for the extension auditions.


----------



## Toffy

^Awesome!  Is the Orlando audition generally a busy one? I'm guessing if they combine it with the extension audititions it would be huh...


----------



## Joanna71985

Toffy said:


> ^Awesome!  Is the Orlando audition generally a busy one? I'm guessing if they combine it with the extension audititions it would be huh...



Yeah, the Orlando one tends to be pretty busy (in the past, there were 2 auditions for the extension date).


----------



## Princess Ash

Maybe this is a "duh" question...but...

do they measure you with shoes on?  If I wear character shoes (just 2") are they going to make me take them off?  Every girl wants to be a princess...myself included...5'3" isn't very friendly to that...

And I remember seeing a list of heights and character possibilities somewhere, could someone please direct me to that website?  Thanks!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Princess Ash said:


> Maybe this is a "duh" question...but...
> 
> do they measure you with shoes on?  If I wear character shoes (just 2") are they going to make me take them off?  Every girl wants to be a princess...myself included...5'3" isn't very friendly to that...
> 
> And I remember seeing a list of heights and character possibilities somewhere, could someone please direct me to that website?  Thanks!



I would advise against wearing character shoes. I would wear either dance shoes or tennis shoes. Everyone has to take their shoes off when they're measured, even flat ballet type shoes. 

I've heard of certain princesses being on the shorter end, mostly Jasmine and Ariel in mermaid form. Either way, as a face character, you'll wear character shoes and maybe end up the right height in the end. Good luck to ya!

Where are your auditioning?


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

Princess Ash said:


> Maybe this is a "duh" question...but...
> 
> do they measure you with shoes on?  If I wear character shoes (just 2") are they going to make me take them off?  Every girl wants to be a princess...myself included...5'3" isn't very friendly to that...
> 
> And I remember seeing a list of heights and character possibilities somewhere, could someone please direct me to that website?  Thanks!



Everyone has to take their shoes off and the height goes by that height- not what you would be in the princesses' shoes. So even if your shoes add enough to put you in the proper height range- they will still go by your barefoot height. I think at 5'3" you're pretty close to Alice or Wendy (but don't quote me on that.) And you're definitely a good height for the Fairies (but not Tink- she's tiny  )


----------



## Toffy

Another question about height... if my predictions are correct, my Disney height will be measured just short of Tigger height, but I *KNOW* between now and sometime next year I'm gonna grow into that height since I'm still, alas, a teenager. If I indeed grow considerably during my time there or between my audition and check in date, is there any chance I might get remeasured to see if I can/need to be fitted for the next height up?


----------



## Princess Ash

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> I would advise against wearing character shoes. I would wear either dance shoes or tennis shoes. Everyone has to take their shoes off when they're measured, even flat ballet type shoes.
> 
> I've heard of certain princesses being on the shorter end, mostly Jasmine and Ariel in mermaid form. Either way, as a face character, you'll wear character shoes and maybe end up the right height in the end. Good luck to ya!
> 
> Where are your auditioning?



Thanks for the info!  Too bad about the measuring...hm...anyways...

I'm auditioning in Rochester on November 2nd.  You?


----------



## Goofster18

From what I have heard from friends, you basically can go to any of the parks and ask to be remeasured and if they have time, they will do it for you.  One of my CP friends couldn't be friends with Capt. Hook, went and got remeasured and ended up picking up a shift with him.  So it is possible and can happen, just when they aren't too busy and obviously, ask nicely hahahhaa.
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## Frizzbird

Heelllllooooo everyone! 

It has been a while but I thought I would come back to this thread since I am starting the audition process again. I am currently accepted as a Character Attendant for the Spring 2010 College Program. I plan on auditioning in Austin on Nov 4th (with Marina!). 

When I auditioned for the fall program this past April I was measured down to 5' 3/4. The man tried to measure me down to 4'11 and change but that is 2 inches shorter than my 5'1 so that is a bit of a stretch. lol. My dream is to be very close friends with Tinkerbell so it is good to hear that she is generally my height. 

I have a question for those who have auditioned before and not passed. When I got email about the audition it was after I had already received my rejection letter from the program as a whole so I didn't read it very closely. I have since gone back and read it more closely. There is one line in the email that makes me curious it reads: _At this time we are full for the Fall and Fall Advantage seasons, we certainly encourage you to apply for a future season as we certainly found you to be a strong candidate._ For those of you that have auditioned before did your email say something like this? Is it just something generic or did I perhaps not do as mediocre on my audition as I thought I did? Or perhaps did it refer more to my application in general and not my audition? Any thoughts?


----------



## Princess Ash

What you said Frizzbird made me interested in height thoughts...
Are they allowed to "stretch" or downsize your height?

Just curious.  If I stand up UBER straight you all think I can pull off an extra 1.75"???


----------



## xXBelleXx

okay, I have a few questions, but I just want to start off saying that I won't be able to do this for a few years, since I'm only just starting high school.. but I'm 99% sure that I want to do the college program as soon as I can 

Anyway, here are my questions:
1. I'm 5'6".. there aren't many characters in that height range, correct?
2. For the puppets.. (that is part of the same audition, right?) do they have a specific height range?  If so, I hope I'm in it... I have a bit of experience with puppetry.

Thanks!


----------



## Berlioz70

Frizzbird said:


> There is one line in the email that makes me curious it reads: _At this time we are full for the Fall and Fall Advantage seasons, we certainly encourage you to apply for a future season as we certainly found you to be a strong candidate._ For those of you that have auditioned before did your email say something like this?



I have not heard of that line before - it makes me think that you did pass the audition but the program was just full. Good luck on your next audition!



Princess Ash said:


> What you said Frizzbird made me interested in height thoughts...
> Are they allowed to "stretch" or downsize your height?


Oh yes, they are notorious for measuring you down - it's called your "Disney height" not your real height.



Princess Ash said:


> Just curious.  If I stand up UBER straight you all think I can pull off an extra 1.75"???


1.75 is pushing it, .5 is more likely. Hopefully your audition is in the morning, since you're taller in the morning (not by very much though).



xXBelleXx said:


> 1. I'm 5'6".. there aren't many characters in that height range, correct?



There are about 5 main characters in that range. Which in the big picture is not very much, however, that would be the range for all of the princesses if you think you have the look for face.



xXBelleXx said:


> 2. For the puppets.. (that is part of the same audition, right?) do they have a specific height range?  If so, I hope I'm in it... I have a bit of experience with puppetry.



Yep - puppets have height ranges too (you would be in the range for VoLM). However, they do not typically audition puppets during the CP auditions, you're there for such a  short time it would be a waste of their money to train you. But if you're planning on staying you can go to a puppet audition once you arrive.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Frizzbird said:


> Heelllllooooo everyone!
> 
> It has been a while but I thought I would come back to this thread since I am starting the audition process again. I am currently accepted as a Character Attendant for the Spring 2010 College Program. I plan on auditioning in Austin on Nov 4th (with Marina!).
> 
> When I auditioned for the fall program this past April I was measured down to 5' 3/4. The man tried to measure me down to 4'11 and change but that is 2 inches shorter than my 5'1 so that is a bit of a stretch. lol. My dream is to be very close friends with Tinkerbell so it is good to hear that she is generally my height.
> 
> I have a question for those who have auditioned before and not passed. When I got email about the audition it was after I had already received my rejection letter from the program as a whole so I didn't read it very closely. I have since gone back and read it more closely. There is one line in the email that makes me curious it reads: _At this time we are full for the Fall and Fall Advantage seasons, we certainly encourage you to apply for a future season as we certainly found you to be a strong candidate._ For those of you that have auditioned before did your email say something like this? Is it just something generic or did I perhaps not do as mediocre on my audition as I thought I did? Or perhaps did it refer more to my application in general and not my audition? Any thoughts?



I saved my rejection email on my livejournal.



> Dear Marina,
> 
> We would like to thank you for attending the recent Walt Disney World® Entertainment audition in your area. Although you were not selected for a role as a Character Performer, you will still be considered for possible participation in the Disney College Program in a different line of business.
> 
> You will receive your official notification within the next few weeks, and it will provide you with all the information you need.



So it looks like you did really well and they were truly full otherwise you may have passed the audition! Best of luck! Yay Austin audition!!


----------



## Princess Ash

Berlioz70 said:


> 1.75 is pushing it, .5 is more likely. Hopefully your audition is in the morning, since you're taller in the morning (not by very much though).




Hahaha, the audition time is TBA.  Hopefully it's in the AM.   Thanks!  That made me smile!


----------



## rsolson

Yeah, I've always been curious about the character who gets to play Tinkerbell and "fly" down the trapeze at the end of the Firework show! 

Does she have to go through normal auditions like all the other characters, or is it like a special audition? And is there a height rquirement for Tink?


----------



## Sorahana

I have auditioned once in the past during an extension audition, but did not pass (I was measured at 5'6"). I was thinking about auditioning again either for CP or in general but I don't know if I should or not due to my height and because I did not pass the first time.


----------



## Pecobill

rsolson said:


> Yeah, I've always been curious about the character who gets to play Tinkerbell and "fly" down the trapeze at the end of the Firework show!
> 
> Does she have to go through normal auditions like all the other characters, or is it like a special audition? And is there a height rquirement for Tink?



That one is a guy


----------



## rsolson

.


----------



## rsolson

Pecobill said:


> That one is a guy



Wait are you serious? Why do the have a guy do it??


----------



## Frizzbird

I have both heard it is a guy and that it isn't a guy. To be honest though I am not sure why it would be... In general doesn't Tink (when she flys) have to be very tiny like around 100 lbs to fly? I wouldn't think there are very many guys that fit that bill.


----------



## Berlioz70

Pecobill said:


> That one is a guy



That's a Disney rumor - it is incorrect.



Frizzbird said:


> I have both heard it is a guy and that it isn't a guy. To be honest though I am not sure why it would be... In general doesn't Tink (when she flys) have to be very tiny like around *100 lbs to fly? I wouldn't think there are very many guys that fit that bill.*



That last line is dead on. I've worked with Tink many a time, she is most definitely a lady!!!


----------



## Pecobill

Frizzbird said:


> I have both heard it is a guy and that it isn't a guy. To be honest though I am not sure why it would be... In general doesn't Tink (when she flys) have to be very tiny like around 100 lbs to fly? I wouldn't think there are very many guys that fit that bill.



I thought they used a zip line? From the ones I've gone on they can holfd much more than that



Berlioz70 said:


> That's a Disney rumor - it is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> That last line is dead on. I've worked with Tink many a time, she is most definitely a lady!!!



Sorry I didnt know,but thanks for the correction.I always like to learn something new about disney.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Pecobill said:


> I thought they used a zip line? From the ones I've gone on they can holfd much more than that



On zip lines, there's a dip from your weight and the slack of the line. Tink has to have a straight flight path, so the line has to be tight enough and she has to be small enough to not have the line dip too much I would imagine.


----------



## Princess Ash

Berlioz70 said:


> That's a Disney rumor - it is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> That last line is dead on. I've worked with Tink many a time, she is most definitely a lady!!!



I read 110lbs exactly.  Do they weigh her every time for safety purposes? My fam and I were debating that last trip.

And how do you get so lucky to be friends with a Tink that flies???


----------



## rsolson

Hmm okay interesting- I am about that weight. I wonder how you get the job??


----------



## taigirl87

from what i have heard is that to do tinkerbells flight you have to weigh a certain amount(and they DO weigh you each night) and also that you have to be able to do a certain amount of pull ups...incase you get stuck on the wire.


----------



## vickalamode

I think Tink can be both male or female for the castle thing...a while pack in the picture of the day thread in another part of the forum someone who had a faaannnccyyy SLR camera put a picture they caught of Tink flying down from the castle up and yep...it was definitely a guy, at least that night.


----------



## Spaceship Earthfan

vickalamode said:


> I think Tink can be both male or female for the castle thing...a while pack in the picture of the day thread in another part of the forum someone who had a faaannnccyyy SLR camera put a picture they caught of Tink flying down from the castle up and yep...it was definitely a guy, at least that night.



Yep, I remember that thread...here's the pic:


----------



## Berlioz70

Princess Ash said:


> I read 110lbs exactly.  Do they weigh her every time for safety purposes?



It's not an exact weight - it's a range. But you would need to be in the range for safety reason. Too heavy would make her fly to fast (which is very unsafe). Too light would mean she may not make it to the end (hence the needed pull up abilities)



Princess Ash said:


> And how do you get so lucky to be friends with a Tink that flies???



She is considered a stunt performer, not a character performer. The audition process is different.



Spaceship Earthfan said:


> Yep, I remember that thread...here's the pic:



I do not think that shows she's a man. Because she's a stunt performer, similarities to her day persona would not be needed. One of Tink's friends is not even white. As a stunt performer they have to pass physical tests, which would make them more physically strong and give of a "manlier" look. There very well be men, but I've never seen/heard of one.


----------



## theatergal

Joanna71985 said:


> Yeah, the Orlando one tends to be pretty busy (in the past, there were 2 auditions for the extension date).



That's not nessicarily true though, it may just depend on the year. I went to the orlando audition for the fall program 2009 (last spring) and there were only 60 people there. Other audition cities seemed to have closer to 100 people per place


----------



## Ariel864

As far as auditions go, is there any way to find out when an audition will be in your city? Other than the general audition website?

I'm from around Chicago, and I'd love to know when they are coming to Chicago next. I know the audition website only displays the next so many audition dates though.


----------



## Princess Ash

Ariel864 said:


> As far as auditions go, is there any way to find out when an audition will be in your city? Other than the general audition website?
> 
> I'm from around Chicago, and I'd love to know when they are coming to Chicago next. I know the audition website only displays the next so many audition dates though.



Which website are you looking at?  The CP Audition sites are all posted for this year at http://www.wdwcollegeprogram.com/sap/its/mimes/zh_wdwcp/students/role_descr/entertainment.html

They do not have any planned ones yet after that.  I know the Disney Auditions website says when they are always next coming for FT/PT roles...see here: http://corporate.disney.go.com/auditions/calendar/index.html#Audition2461


----------



## Ariel864

okay, awesome! Thanks!  I was looking at the wrong page. So I'm sure this question has probably been answered in the 40 some pages of this thread, but is it recommended that you bring a headshot to the audition?


----------



## Berlioz70

No need for a headshot! They request headshots for equity auditions, but not for character performers.


----------



## Ariel864

Okay, I want to get something cleared up. Over the summer I posted about going to a practice audition before the actual audition I'd go to... to see if I even have a chance or to see how things go. 

I was skimming through pages in this thread and I came across one where someone wrote that they do not let you audition 6 months after the first audition.

So if I go to the Chicago audition coming up in Nov, and then want to audition either sometime next semester at the Chicago audition or down in Florida do I have to worry about this 6 month rule? 

Kinda confused now...


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Ariel864 said:


> Okay, I want to get something cleared up. Over the summer I posted about going to a practice audition before the actual audition I'd go to... to see if I even have a chance or to see how things go.
> 
> I was skimming through pages in this thread and I came across one where someone wrote that they do not let you audition 6 months after the first audition.
> 
> So if I go to the Chicago audition coming up in Nov, and then want to audition either sometime next semester at the Chicago audition or down in Florida do I have to worry about this 6 month rule?
> 
> Kinda confused now...



This may be up in the air since all of the auditions are the same week now. If this system works well, they will probably do the same thing next semester and either make sure its at least 6 months from the spring 2010 audition week, or make an exception to the rule.

That rule is there so you wont fail your audition before the CP, then try to attend another audition the first week you get to Florida to change out your role, you know?

Plenty of people audition semester after semester for the CP.


----------



## Goofster18

Just to clear up the Tink thing.  She is paid as a stunt performer and makes BANK!!  There are at least 3 performers who are friends with her, because you cannot do it more than 3 nights in a row.  There is a "Tink" diet.  95 lbs. is the rough weight.  An yes, too heavy, too fast, too light, won't make it.  There are a few performers I have heard of, one an older lady who, in my opinion, awesome to get up an do that.  One an asian girl (I saw her personally in the tunnels) and an asian man.  So yes.  That is what I know as accurate as I know of.  
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## 3redhedgirls

My college student Daughter would like to audition for the Disney character, show or parade performers for employment of summer 2010. My question is this, does she need to go to the 'college program' performer auditions or can she attend the regular performer auditions? Thanks


----------



## glendalais

3redhedgirls said:


> My college student Daughter would like to audition for the Disney character, show or parade performers for employment of summer 2010. My question is this, does she need to go to the 'college program' performer auditions or can she attend the regular performer auditions? Thanks



If your daughter would like to apply for a Character Look-a-Like Position within the _Disney College Program_, a paid internship experience at the _Disneyland_ Resort in California or the _Walt Disney World_ Resort in Florida, she must apply to Walt Disney Parks and Resorts College Recruiting and attend certain specified auditions for College Program applicants held at locations nationwide.

Visit http://www.disneycollegeprogram.com/ for more information.

If she would like to apply for a Full Time, Part Time or Seasonal Character Look-a-Like Position with the _Disneyland_ Resort or _Walt Disney World_ Resort, as well as opportunities at Disney Parks worldwide, she must apply to and audition through the regular audition opportunities offered through Disney Parks Talent Casting. Please note, that while there may occassionaly be auditions elsewhere, most Character auditions for General Employment are held at facilities in Southern California and Central Florida.

For more information, visit http://www.disneyauditions.com/. You can also visit http://www.disneyland.jobs/ for more information on General Employment at the _Disneyland_ Resort in California, and http://www.waltdisneyworld.jobs/ for information on General Employment at the _Walt Disney World_ Resort in Florida.


----------



## Berlioz70

3redhedgirls said:


> My college student Daughter would like to audition for the Disney character, show or parade performers for employment of summer 2010. My question is this, does she need to go to the 'college program' performer auditions or can she attend the regular performer auditions? Thanks



If she is just looking for summer employment then she would need to audition for a regular position, not the CP. They do travel once in the Spring and hit major cities for auditions (Chicago, somewhere in New York, somewhere in California, etc.). The website was in the post above with that information.

However, based on the summer of 2009, they are not looking to hire performers just for the summer. Most performers from the CP stay in Florida after their programs are done and put their names on the list for PT/FT, this knocks out any openings for people looking for a summer job. The exception would be people 5 foot and shorter or those who would make good face look-a-likes. So make sure she has other options lined up because they have cut down the number of auditions they are holding since they do not have a need for performers. But 2010 is a new year - and everything could change!!


----------



## Toffy

Alrighty folks, auditions are in less than 10 days........ I'm so pumped!!! 

And since it's that close, I'm going to be the one to lovingly bring up the age old over asked yet always as important questions to the entertainment veterans haha......

1. You're top 5 audition tips you'd give to someone who has a lot of audition experience but has never auditioned for Disney
2. What would you recommend for transportation? I myself know for a fact that going TO the audition I'm going to have my resort (Port Orleans Riverside) call a Taxi and write down the directions for me, but as far as getting back to the resort and/or a park, should I just ask for the Taxi guy's card and call him when it's over? I also know it's un predictable how long I'll be there...
3. When you "meet the character" in the audition, does that imply that you yourself are acting out being friends with the character in the park and interacting with guests, or you yourself are meeting the character?
4. Not about auditions, but what is the height range for the Incredibles characters?
5. Do they allow cameras if it's just outside the facility? (the audition is at WDW's facility)
6. When they measure you and it's on the halfmark (as what most likely will happen for me), they generally measure you down right? (I'm hoping on getting the additional half inch to achieve Tigger height)
7. Beating another dead hog among many already mentioned, but I must ask again... what to bring besides a towl and water and a smile?
8. Keeping in mind it might be different this year due to the dates being so close together, how long afterwords should we hear back from Disney?

Break a leg everyone!!!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Toffy said:


> Alrighty folks, auditions are in less than 10 days........ I'm so pumped!!!
> 
> And since it's that close, I'm going to be the one to lovingly bring up the age old over asked yet always as important questions to the entertainment veterans haha......
> 
> 1. You're top 5 audition tips you'd give to someone who has a lot of audition experience but has never auditioned for Disney
> *Be over the top... in fact, be EXTRA over the top. You need to stand out because there will be a ton of people there.*
> 2. What would you recommend for transportation? I myself know for a fact that going TO the audition I'm going to have my resort (Port Orleans Riverside) call a Taxi and write down the directions for me, but as far as getting back to the resort and/or a park, should I just ask for the Taxi guy's card and call him when it's over? I also know it's un predictable how long I'll be there... *Sounds like a good idea to me*
> 3. When you "meet the character" in the audition, does that imply that you yourself are acting out being friends with the character in the park and interacting with guests, or you yourself are meeting the character? *You are you, Toffer, meeting a character at the parks. They have to be able to tell who you are meeting*
> 4. Not about auditions, but what is the height range for the Incredibles characters? *Brenna?*
> 5. Do they allow cameras if it's just outside the facility? (the audition is at WDW's facility)
> 6. When they measure you and it's on the halfmark (as what most likely will happen for me), they generally measure you down right? (I'm hoping on getting the additional half inch to achieve Tigger height) *I was measured up. Its all based on who they need.*
> 7. Beating another dead hog among many already mentioned, but I must ask again... what to bring besides a towl and water and a smile? *cab fare.*
> 8. Keeping in mind it might be different this year due to the dates being so close together, how long afterwords should we hear back from Disney?
> 
> Break a leg everyone!!!




Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> This may be up in the air since all of the auditions are the same week now. If this system works well, they will probably do the same thing next semester and either make sure its at least 6 months from the spring 2010 audition week, or make an exception to the rule.
> 
> That rule is there so you wont fail your audition before the CP, then try to attend another audition the first week you get to Florida to change out your role, you know?
> 
> Plenty of people audition semester after semester for the CP.



I actually called Disney about this and they said it shouldn't be a problem to audition for Fall if you audition for Spring.


----------



## KCMiller

My DD would love to audition for a Character Performer role, but she's a very willowy 6' - what roles would she be considered for?  Are any female face characters that tall?  

Thanks,

KC


----------



## Joanna71985

I believe Maleficent is that tall.


----------



## Toffy

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Hope that helps a bit.



It did-- Thank you very much


----------



## Dancer:)

Hey everyone! I've been reading a lot of these threads lately, hah I feel like I know everyone already. 

I'm so so nervous because I have my character performer audition coming up in Pittsburgh this Friday, Nov. 6. 

Anyone else auditioning then??


----------



## Nellyd87

I am!.... But in Utah. Good luck to you!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

I'll be auditioning this Friday as well... in Chicago.


----------



## rachaelfig

Mine's Wednesday! I'm so excited!! Hopefully everyone else will be excited too - I don't want to be the only one jumping around like a little kid. I think this audition will finally make this experience real for me. I'M GOING TO DISNEY!! (whether or not I get picked to be a performer; attractions will just as superfantastic!)

Good luck everyone auditioning tomorrow! You guys break some legs and then come right back here and tell us EVERYTHING!


----------



## Dancer:)

ah! good luck to everyone else auditioning!! let me know how it goes! i wish you all the best!!


----------



## Dancer:)

oops! I meant let US know!


----------



## Princess Ash

DONE.

I didn't stink 

Now we wait.


----------



## jeepgirlie810

Dancer:) said:


> Hey everyone! I've been reading a lot of these threads lately, hah I feel like I know everyone already.
> 
> I'm so so nervous because I have my character performer audition coming up in Pittsburgh this Friday, Nov. 6.
> 
> Anyone else auditioning then??



I'll be there!!!


----------



## rachaelfig

> DONE.
> 
> I didn't stink
> 
> Now we wait.




I bet you were great! Did they say how long they were going to make you wait to find out?


----------



## Dancer:)

way to go PrincessAsh!! If only mine was over with!! 

and ah yes jeepgirlie! I at least know of someone else going!! I'm wondering how many people will be there eep!


----------



## taigirl87

Nellyd87 said:


> I am!.... But in Utah. Good luck to you!



youre from pg? lol! i am from af! I am on the program right now but put in for an extension  hope to see you down here!


----------



## taigirl87

taigirl87 said:


> youre from pg? lol! i am from af! I am on the program right now but put in for an extension  hope to see you down here!



I just saw that your going for the dlcp Nelly  aw man, im at wdw :'(


----------



## Nellyd87

taigirl87- I've applied to the DLR CP as a back up if I don't get a character performer role in the WDW CP. Soooo, I hope I see you there too! I'll check out your blog (edited to add: so I thought you had a blog in your signature, but I'm mistaken.  Sorry! I can't PM yet, but do you have an email or are you on an IM??) and talk to you soon!

-Nelly


----------



## jeepgirlie810

Dancer:) said:


> and ah yes jeepgirlie! I at least know of someone else going!! I'm wondering how many people will be there eep!



I'm so excited! I have no idea what to expect or how many people there will be. Perhaps I'll see you there!!!


----------



## taigirl87

Nellyd87 said:


> taigirl87- I've applied to the DLR CP as a back up if I don't get a character performer role in the WDW CP. Soooo, I hope I see you there too! I'll check out your blog (edited to add: so I thought you had a blog in your signature, but I'm mistaken.  Sorry! I can't PM yet, but do you have an email or are you on an IM??) and talk to you soon!
> 
> -Nelly



Yay! im actually auditioning for char performer next week for my extension, and add me on fb, it has my links for my blog and my vlog(my vlog is more updated than my blog, woops lol) so yeah, my name is jessica barney


----------



## teamlouise

Question! I keep reading/hearing that at the auditions, you run through dance/animation several times -- are we expected to do a unique animation each time? Or is it just like, meet the character & eat something over and over for practice and it's okay to do the same movements?


----------



## Dancer:)

I've been wondering that same thing...


----------



## Goofster18

It's the same one, and they told us specifically not to change it because even though we are doing it the 2nd time, they may not have seen part of it the 1st time if they were reviewing the others around you.  so animation, dance, same animation, same dance.  2 parts, 2 times in a row, same 2 things.  Make sense kinda?
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## kateface517

I know there's an audition here in Atlanta today and I believe there's another in Austin. Break a leg, guys!

If you're in Atlanta, hope to see you there.


----------



## GAprincess

kateface517, I'll also be at the Atlanta auditions today! See you there!!

Does anyone have any tips for me or any idea what I should expect at the Atlanta auditions?  

Thanks!


----------



## Princess Ash

Break a leg everyone today!!!

You'll do great!

Just keep smiling, no matter what!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

...anyone else for chicago?


----------



## Princess Ash

Break a leg to everyone auditioning tomorrow!!!  You may be competition , but I'm still rooting for those who want it with all their hearts...you're the ones that deserve it !

Prayers and pixie dust coming your way! 

Remember...keep smiling no matter what!


----------



## Dancer:)

Thanks Princess Ash!  I'm super nervous but hoping I do well!!


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

They switched it up at Chicago - we learned a short dance consisting of two eight-counts, and they watched us do it across the floor in groups of 6. Then they made a cut! I didn't pass, which meant I didn't even get to show them my animations at all.  

I mean, I REALLY messed up the dance. My nerves definitely got the best of me... but regardless, I was thrown off by the way they did it. Not at all what I was expecting from reading about other people's experiences here.


----------



## Dancer:)

Ok. Wow. WOW. Where to even begin. 

So I got to my audition around 2. There were already like 50 girls there. I was thinking, hm..ok..Wow. Everyone's here early. We all signed in at 2:30 and started getting our photos taken and being measured. By some strange miracle I was number 2. The girl who was 1 was this amazing like perfect girl. She looked like Cinderella brought to life. She was trying out for a professional role. So then I waited..and waited...and waited..And they didn't finish checking people in until 3:45 or so. People were even showing up like at 3:40..I thought it was kinda ridiculous but maybe they had late planes or something? There were 130 altogether. It was very crowded!! So anyway. Then we did an improv piece, and then learned a dance that was six counts of eight. I thought it was very simple. So we practiced that a lot then were called in by groups of six the do the dance and improv each twice. Thankfully I was in the first group. The perfect girl that was Cinderella incarnate was asked to stay after. I didn't stay longer than my group so I'm not sure if they kept any college program girls :/ They spoke at the beg. and made it seem like the only role available to college program kids was character performer. No other ones in entertainment. So I guess I'll see. I can't wait to hear back!!!!

It was a really fun experience. albeit nerve wracking!


----------



## Princess Ash

Sorry to hear that Queen!  It sounds so unusual!!!

Dancer I'm glad it went well!  It must have been intimidating to be next to that girl...I understand.

Congrats holding it together with 130 people!

I was number 22!  Two of your number 2s!  Fate?  HAHAHA.


----------



## Dancer:)

Yeah well, that girl was really good so if she gets a full time role she definitely deserves it! I just hope they looked at me too!! It looked like they couldn't take their eyes off her haha

but oh well. Now the hardest part will just be waiting!!


----------



## Dancer:)

also wow Queen of Pride Rock! that stinks! It sounds so weird compared to the other auditions :/


----------



## Toffy

WOW!!! Dang you guys had quite an interesting bach of auditions I must say!!!

QueenOfPrideRock, that's generally what they do for DLR auditions, so I'm wondering if they were trying it out or were being run by anyone from over there... I'm so sorry to hear it didn't go how you hoped, but hey I'm sure most us would've been seriously taken off guard as well dear 

Dancer, did they really say they weren't doing face etc for the CP?! Because I know a lot of people who got pulled for face for CP at the Orlando audition... I wonder if they changed their minds haha


----------



## Dancer:)

Yeah, I have a friend who went to the Orlando audition and she said one girl got pulled for Alice or something...

I dunno. I think they said that once you get to Orlando everyone will audition then, and they'll see if you could be pulled for face. We had a lot of professional job seeking people at the audition so I guess they wanted to see to them first..?

MAybe some people did get pulled for face though. I didn't stay past mine so who knows


----------



## Berlioz70

QueenofPrideRock said:


> They switched it up at Chicago - we learned a short dance consisting of two eight-counts, and they watched us do it across the floor in groups of 6. Then they made a cut!



This is common for locations with really large turnouts - this is also how they run many of the regular auditions at Orlando (not necessarily the CP one)



Toffy said:


> Dancer, did they really say they weren't doing face etc for the CP?! Because I know a lot of people who got pulled for face for CP at the Orlando audition... I wonder if they changed their minds haha



They only "pull" for face if they have cosmo with them, but they will indicate on your audition sheet if they wanted to pull you and when you check in for your program they will set up a face fitting for you.



Dancer:) said:


> dunno. I think they said that once you get to Orlando everyone will audition then, and they'll see if you could be pulled for face.



There is not a separate audition, they will have marked you already if they want you for face. There is a color coding option that you may attend to improve your dance score and it will give you another opportunity to be considered for face. The color code is optional.


----------



## taigirl87

I may be wrong, but I heard that they really are always looking for face, even if it isn't "scheduled."


----------



## Princess Ash

Berlioz70 said:


> There is not a separate audition, they will have marked you already if they want you for face. *There is a color coding option that you may attend to improve your dance score and it will give you another opportunity to be considered for face. The color code is optional.*



This sounds really awesome but I don't really understand it all that well...could you please explain it to me more?  Does this occur when we get there, etc.?

If they did not pull for face at our audition, how likely is it to be marked to be seen for face when we get down there if they DID pull at other auditions?

Thanks for your info!


----------



## Berlioz70

Within Entertainment characters are required to have a skills check every year. This is to reevaluate their movement and animation abilities. Since CPs are only there at the most for a year, they are not required to attend these but are welcome to.

The skills check process is called a color code. When you audition, you are given a color based on how well you did. You will get one color for your animation and one color for your movement. There are four different colors, from lowest to highest it goes: Green, Blue, Yellow, Red.

The color you receive will dictate what opportunities you will have. If you have a red then you'll be able to everything, if you get a green then you will most likely only get to do meet and greets/dining. Blue has a combination of parades and yellows typically have more dance like opportunities.

The only way to improve your color is to attend a color code, which is how the casting directors get to see you again (and then they may pull you for face). The down side is that they always take your most recent score, so it can easily go up and easily go down. If someone doesn't feel great or maybe is sore and can't perform the best they will want to skip a color code to avoid their score dropping.



Princess Ash said:


> If they did not pull for face at our audition, how likely is it to be marked to be seen for face when we get down there if they DID pull at other auditions?



If you look like a character then you've got a good chance... it's the same chance as if they were physically pulling at the audition.


----------



## Princess Ash

Berlioz70 said:


> Within Entertainment characters are required to have a skills check every year. This is to reevaluate their movement and animation abilities. Since CPs are only there at the most for a year, they are not required to attend these but are welcome to.
> 
> The skills check process is called a color code. When you audition, you are given a color based on how well you did. You will get one color for your animation and one color for your movement. There are four different colors, from lowest to highest it goes: Green, Blue, Yellow, Red.
> 
> The color you receive will dictate what opportunities you will have. If you have a red then you'll be able to everything, if you get a green then you will most likely only get to do meet and greets/dining. Blue has a combination of parades and yellows typically have more dance like opportunities.
> 
> The only way to improve your color is to attend a color code, which is how the casting directors get to see you again (and then they may pull you for face). The down side is that they always take your most recent score, so it can easily go up and easily go down. If someone doesn't feel great or maybe is sore and can't perform the best they will want to skip a color code to avoid their score dropping.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look like a character then you've got a good chance... it's the same chance as if they were physically pulling at the audition.



WOW!  All this information is VERY helpful and interesting!  Thank you! 

The latter piece of info made me a little more hopeful...

I just have to get in first now...


----------



## Dancer:)

Wow! Thanks so much for the information Berlioz70! It was so helpful!


----------



## Toffy

Dancer:) said:


> Yeah, I have a friend who went to the Orlando audition and she said one girl got pulled for Alice or something...


 Oh yeah I remember her! She really did look like her too! I know another girl got pulled for a fairy and another for Cruella, neither of which "fit" but still high hopes for them 



Berlioz70 said:


> The color you receive will dictate what opportunities you will have. If you have a red then you'll be able to everything, if you get a green then you will most likely only get to do meet and greets/dining. Blue has a combination of parades and yellows typically have more dance like opportunities.



Even then though, it's very hard for CPs to do anything but sets right now right?


----------



## Dancer:)

Toffy said:


> Oh yeah I remember her! She really did look like her too! I know another girl got pulled for a fairy and another for Cruella, neither of which "fit" but still high hopes for them
> 
> 
> 
> Even then though, it's very hard for CPs to do anything but sets right now right?



sets?


----------



## Toffy

Dancer:) said:


> sets?



Sets = Meet and greet locations


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Thanks guys.  I feel a little better and I have a PLAN OF ATTACK for fall... basically I'm going to spend the next... two months dancing my little butt off! I know that's my weak spot, but it's also something I can control a bit. 

It did make me doubt my resemblance to Ariel a bit, and I don't like doubting myself.  This is still my dream, but I saw other redheads there who wouldn't have probably translated and I started to wonder if my hopes and determination for this to happen were misplaced. Like, red hair does not a mermaid make.  

But I think it was also that they mentioned you can't go down JUST for face - you have to be strong enough to be a performer too. And I didn't show them that - my dance skills were WEAK, not going to lie. I don't know. It's disheartening and confusing but I can't give up - isn't there some cheesy saying about winning means rising each time you fall or something?


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Thanks guys.  I feel a little better and I have a PLAN OF ATTACK for fall... basically I'm going to spend the next... two months dancing my little butt off! I know that's my weak spot, but it's also something I can control a bit.
> 
> It did make me doubt my resemblance to Ariel a bit, and I don't like doubting myself.  This is still my dream, but I saw other redheads there who wouldn't have probably translated and I started to wonder if my hopes and determination for this to happen were misplaced. Like, red hair does not a mermaid make.
> 
> But I think it was also that they mentioned you can't go down JUST for face - you have to be strong enough to be a performer too. And I didn't show them that - my dance skills were WEAK, not going to lie. I don't know. It's disheartening and confusing but I can't give up - isn't there some cheesy saying about winning means rising each time you fall or something?



Learn dances on youtube! It'll help you to pick up steps quicker. My personal favorites are HSM dancealongs. haha. 

Best of luck next semester!!


----------



## Princess Ash

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Learn dances on youtube! It'll help you to pick up steps quicker. My personal favorites are HSM dancealongs. haha.
> 
> Best of luck next semester!!



HSM taping and editing  NUFF SAID 

Queen - that's what I did, I spent the ENTIRE semester dancing/preparing for this audition.


----------



## Princess Ash

So I was going to wish the rest of everyone auditioning today good luck...but then I realized 2 of the 3 were going on right now...

Then I realized they weren't because we are in a different time zone. 

BREAK A LEG EVERYONE IN TN, MI, and WA!!!


----------



## r1009t

I hate to be like so many other girls but when I do the collage program I really want to be friends with the princesses. But there's a problem- I'm exactly 5.8 ".25. I read a little about your 'disney height' and is that the case for face characters too or only for fur?


----------



## princessbella21

Hey everyone,

I auditioned in rochester (#24)  in your group ashlie lol

Anyways, generally they bring costuming and cosm. to the largest of the CP auditions, this year they did not bc they are doing things a bit differently.  I figured this meant that they were not pulling for face at these auditions, however they did pull people to put on wig caps and have photos taken.  Another thing dancer mentioned casting emphasizes that the cp auditions are almost solely for character performer positions.  This is true, they do not want to spend the time and money training performers who will be leaving in a few months for parades and shows.  Sometimes cps are in the halloween and christmas shows if they have really strong dance and animation skills...

...the wait continues, good luck all


----------



## houseofmouse89

I auditioned today in Nashville, TN!

Got pulled for face , so we'll see when I get down there! I'm 5'2".25 according to Disney...

Anyone know the name of the song we did the movement routine to? Pretty sure I heard Corbin Bleu's voice but I don't think it was a HSM song since I just listened to all of them on iTunes...any ideas??


----------



## princessbella21

exciting! i was also pulled for face and measured 5'1.5     how many people were at your audition?


----------



## houseofmouse89

at the nashville audition i think there were about 65-70, and i'd say 6-8 girls got pulled for face, and 2 people got asked back for advance dance (one guy who was a CP, one girl who was a regular auditioner, aka not in college program).


----------



## Princess Ash

princessbella21 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I auditioned in rochester (#24)  in your group ashlie lol
> 
> Anyways, generally they bring costuming and cosm. to the largest of the CP auditions, this year they did not bc they are doing things a bit differently.  I figured this meant that they were not pulling for face at these auditions, however they did pull people to put on wig caps and have photos taken.  Another thing dancer mentioned casting emphasizes that the cp auditions are almost solely for character performer positions.  This is true, they do not want to spend the time and money training performers who will be leaving in a few months for parades and shows.  Sometimes cps are in the halloween and christmas shows if they have really strong dance and animation skills...
> 
> ...the wait continues, good luck all



Oh hey!  Welcome to the DIS!



houseofmouse89 said:


> I auditioned today in Nashville, TN!
> 
> Got pulled for face , so we'll see when I get down there! I'm 5'2".25 according to Disney...
> 
> Anyone know the name of the song we did the movement routine to? Pretty sure I heard Corbin Bleu's voice but I don't think it was a HSM song since I just listened to all of them on iTunes...any ideas??



It's "Start the Party" from Camp Rock, sung by the JoBros.


----------



## Princess Ash

rachaelfig said:


> I bet you were great! Did they say how long they were going to make you wait to find out?



For some reason I JUST saw this!  Thank you! That's so nice!

We were told 2-3 weeks, but we're all hoping it'll be like 4-6 weeks...overestimated.


----------



## Dancer:)

I'm so confused and worried now :/ all the other auditions seem like they pulled for face. Did any auditon at Pittsburgh and see if they pulled anyone from the CP for face?? Like they said at the beg. they were only looking for character performers for CP kids. They made it seem like they would only ask professional people to stay and they'd mark CP students that had potential down for face or parade or whatever. 

It just seems weird that they pulled at all the other auditions for face and I'm worried now :/ I hope I made it


----------



## Berlioz70

Dancer:) said:


> Did any auditon at Pittsburgh and see if they pulled anyone from the CP for face?? Like they said at the beg. they were only looking for character performers for CP kids.



I just wanted to clarify some terminology... face is a character performer. So when they said CPs are usually character performers, that includes face. It just means they do not usually cast CPs as dancers in parades or shows.


----------



## rachaelfig

It's possible they pulled for face and you just didn't notice. I didn't know they had at the Atlanta auditions until somebody on facebook said they had been chosen.

I don't think that anyone (besides the people who've actually BEEN character peformers for the CP of course) can say definitively whether or not being pulled for face at the auditions or making the advanced dance means that you'll be a princess or a parade performer. I've seen people say they got pulled for advanced dance and then weren't chosen to be a performer at all. And as to being overlooked for face, they have our pictures along with our applications. They'll probably be considered alongside the judges' remarks when they're making their decisions. 

I know it's super tough, but I think the best solution is just to be patient and wait out the 2-3 weeks (or less....) until that decision comes down. Speculation just makes people crazy! I know I'm going over every second of my audition in my head over and over and over and over and it is so not helping, cause I can't go back and fix anything that I remember I did wrong!

Anyhoooooo now that all the auditions are over (except the extension ones I think, darn) maybe we'll hear soon. Week one of waiting is almost over!


----------



## Dancer:)

Yes, I know that character performer can mean face too, but the 3 disney people in Pittsburgh specifically said that face and parade people would be chosen once they were in Orlando at the program. They said that they weren't trying anyone for face or advanced dancing that day for CP.


----------



## princessbella21

Dancer:) said:


> Yes, I know that character performer can mean face too, but the 3 disney people in Pittsburgh specifically said that face and parade people would be chosen once they were in Orlando at the program. They said that they weren't trying anyone for face or advanced dancing that day for CP.



they said that at the rochester audition also, which is why i was confused when they asked me to stay after, doesn't mean that was your only opportunity to get noticed for face though   they probably did pull for face in pittsburgh...before i ever intended to do a cp i went to the pittsburgh audition with a friend and ended up being fit in several costumes, wigs and makeup at that audition... they didn't bring costuming and cosmetology to any of these auditions however.. my guess is though, that they may have taken pictures of some potential face characters in pittsburgh


----------



## Disney_Princess_89

Auditioned in Ann Arbor today...

only one girl got asked to stay behind after the auditions and I have to say she was AMAZING...

I am not much of a dancer so I didn't do too great on the dance parts but oh well... I don't expect to get in, it was just a why not kinda thing...

At least I'm going to WDW either way  

Attractions here I come!


----------



## Princess Ash

I wonder if the people that got asked to stay for the advanced dance auditions were for the parades or something more advanced than that like a stage show?

I noticed that the parades do not require in-depth dance knowledge so I am curious, that's all.

I also always thought that the stage shows were for SAG actors/dancers so that must eliminate those people...

Anyways, I didn't get pulled for adv. dance or anything, I'm just generally musing.

Back to checking my emails...


----------



## ashley87

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Berlioz70

Princess Ash said:


> I also always thought that the stage shows were for SAG actors/dancers so that must eliminate those people...



The following are SAG roles:
Dancers in the following shows: Castle Show, BatB Show, Hoop Dee Do
Actors in the following shows: Storytime (Belle), Pirate Tutorial, Streetmosphere
All Singers and Stunt performers are SAG

The dancers in parades and shows such as HSM, FoLK and Trolly are not SAG.


----------



## Princess Ash

Berlioz70 said:


> The following are SAG roles:
> Dancers in the following shows: Castle Show, BatB Show, Hoop Dee Do
> Actors in the following shows: Storytime (Belle), Pirate Tutorial, Streetmosphere
> All Singers and Stunt performers are SAG
> 
> The dancers in parades and shows such as HSM, FoLK and Trolly are not SAG.



Thanks for the info!

I thought for sure FoLK would be all SAG...that's pretty awesome that they are not!

Trolly being opening show at MK/AM shows?

I forget, Streetmosphere is DHS entertainment on the street, right?


----------



## Berlioz70

Princess Ash said:


> Trolly being opening show at MK/AM shows?



Yep



Princess Ash said:


> I forget, Streetmosphere is DHS entertainment on the street, right?



They're every where! Most commonly known from DHS, but there are people on main street and then tons of performers around Epcot and DAK.


----------



## Princess Ash

Berlioz70 said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> They're every where! Most commonly known from DHS, but there are people on main street and then tons of performers around Epcot and DAK.



This is kind of off topic...but I spent like...almost an hour on your character website the other day...it's super cool. Love it!


----------



## Berlioz70

Princess Ash said:


> This is kind of off topic...but I spent like...almost an hour on your character website the other day...it's super cool. Love it!



Yay - thank you!!


----------



## bgirl781

Berlioz70 said:


> The following are SAG roles:
> Dancers in the following shows: Castle Show, BatB Show, Hoop Dee Do
> Actors in the following shows: Storytime (Belle), Pirate Tutorial, Streetmosphere
> All Singers and Stunt performers are SAG
> 
> The dancers in parades and shows such as HSM, FoLK and Trolly are not SAG.


I think you guys mean AEA, not SAG. SAG is Screen Actor's Guild, and has nothing to do with live performances, only film. 

And btw, no one was pulled for face at the OKC auditions last week, though the lady was taking pictures all during the audition. Four people were called to do the extended dance combo (one of whom has already been a character on the CP), which I know is usually if you are being considered for parades.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

alright everyone... DONT FORGET to post the SECOND you hear from Disney. Tomorrow marks one week for me.


----------



## Princess Ash

I got........


jk...I'm still waiting...Has been 10 days...


----------



## Toffy

Two weeks as of tomorrow.......... ahhhh   

Dang, this also makes me realize I need to actually update my Blog haha...


----------



## tab1021

Does anyone know what page of this thread had all of the character heights?

Thanks!


----------



## kateface517

tab1021 said:


> Does anyone know what page of this thread had all of the character heights?
> 
> Thanks!



There's a thread about heights with a list of heights here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1694898


On a different note, the waiting is driving me crazy!


----------



## Ajaz

Hey everyone, I'm Amy.
(First of all I'd just like to say that I typed this entire post and when I hit submit, it logged me out, so this post may not be as well written as the first.)

I'm a senior in high school, so I won't be joining the program for at least two years, but I've been researching the CP extensively, watching vlogs, reading blogs, etc. I am planning on majoring in education, so character performer doesn't exactly have a ton to do with that, but I've been a dancer for thirteen years, and I love it. I have experience with ballet/pointe, tap, jazz, modern, lyrical, high kick, and (some) hip-hop.

I am 5'10" (practically a giant for a girl, haha), and around 130 pounds, so I know face character is pretty much out, but doing fur would be awesome, too. However, I'd love to do a parade or show, but I'm very aware of how unlikely that is. I'd just kind of like an idea of where I stand...my chances of making it... Since I'm not at the six foot mark, I'm not in the "in demand" range, but I'm close-ish. Ahhh, I just wish I could move to WDW and live there forever. 

Sorry this is such a long post.


----------



## Imagine30

I'm 5'8, Is this a good height to be at for a girl? and What characters are there for my height? Thanks


----------



## Princess Ash

Four months tomorrow...


----------



## tab1021

Four weeks, Ash lol

I haven't heard either :-/ but I think that people are still being selected honestly.  And not everyone has received emails so I'm not completely worried.

Besides, WE ARE GOING TO DISNEY!!! Whether we get Character Performer or not.

**fingers still crossed**


----------



## princessbella21

good luck! 

i can't believe i got so lucky in getting character performer and getting the e-mail close to a week ago!!!  it still doesn't feel real

tabitha, i need you and rebecca to tell me as soon as you get e-mails

maybe it will be tomorrow?! hope so!


----------



## tab1021

Isabelle, is that you? lol I didn't realize you were on the DIS!  I will def. tell you as soon as I know!!!  Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## kateface517

four months... 

feels like that to me, too.


----------



## tab1021

Hey everyone, I called the recruiting office today.  If you want to know your status for sure, call them up and they will tell you.  No character for me.  But it's OK, I'm still going to Disney!


----------



## kateface517

Just a head's up if you're expecting an answer from the recruiting office if you were at the Atlanta audition... 

I just called and was told that they're still making decisions regarding that audition and that I'll receive an email with a decision (either way) by this Friday.


----------



## Princess Ash

tab1021 said:


> Hey everyone, I called the recruiting office today.  If you want to know your status for sure, call them up and they will tell you.  No character for me.  But it's OK, I'm still going to Disney!



AW! I'm sorry! 

Still...just a little more than a month or so til we get there! YAY!

I'm not calling...I don't want to know until they tell me...


----------



## rachaelfig

I'm with you Ashlie - I was going to call, but then I decided I'd just wait for them to tell me. Maybe I'll hear by Friday, maybe I'll just get a pleasant surprise when I get there, maybe I'll just be attractions. No matter what I'm good. Less than 40 days!!!


----------



## souslocéan

kateface517 said:


> Just a head's up if you're expecting an answer from the recruiting office if you were at the Atlanta audition...
> 
> I just called and was told that they're still making decisions regarding that audition and that I'll receive an email with a decision (either way) by this Friday.



Oh yay!


----------



## kateface517

Bahaha. I should have just waited an hour. I got my email.
It's a no. 
The weirdest part is my lack of being upset. I think that I'm so pumped up for Merchandise (hopefully in my requested location) that I don't even care.


----------



## Princess Ash

I didn't make it. 

I don't have a lack of being upset but I did prepare myself.

Considering I just found out like 10 minutes ago, I'm not at the "ONTO ATTRACTIONS!" point yet...but I will say this...

You haven't seen the last of me, Disney Entertainment.  I will be trying again in Orlando...and you'd better be ready...because I'm going to shine...


----------



## kateface517

Princess Ash said:


> I didn't make it.
> 
> I don't have a lack of being upset but I did prepare myself.
> 
> Considering I just found out like 10 minutes ago, I'm not at the "ONTO ATTRACTIONS!" point yet...but I will say this...
> 
> You haven't seen the last of me, Disney Entertainment.  I will be trying again in Orlando...and you'd better be ready...because I'm going to shine...



I have no doubt that you will one day not only be in Disney Entertainment but be better at it than everyone else. 

Sorry to hear that they just aren't ready for your awesomeness yet.


----------



## Princess Ash

kateface517 said:


> I have no doubt that you will one day not only be in Disney Entertainment but be better at it than everyone else.
> 
> Sorry to hear that they just aren't ready for your awesomeness yet.



That put a little smile on my face...thank you so much.


----------



## souslocéan

kateface517 said:


> I have no doubt that you will one day not only be in Disney Entertainment but be better at it than everyone else.
> 
> Sorry to hear that they just aren't ready for your awesomeness yet.



Seconded.

Also I didn't get Entertainment either.. boo. Haha I'm kind of excited though because I was getting pretty comfortable with the idea of Merch  

For all of those who didn't make it.. don't let it get you down! Things happen for a reason  Don't give up if it's something you really want.. it'll happen.


----------



## bgirl781

I got my rejection email today, too. I'm not bummed - I never expected I would make it anyway!


----------



## tab1021

Princess Ash said:


> I didn't make it.
> 
> I don't have a lack of being upset but I did prepare myself.
> 
> Considering I just found out like 10 minutes ago, I'm not at the "ONTO ATTRACTIONS!" point yet...but I will say this...
> 
> You haven't seen the last of me, Disney Entertainment.  I will be trying again in Orlando...and you'd better be ready...because I'm going to shine...



I'm doing the same thing.  The person I spoke with on the phone recommended that I try out again when I am down there to extend my program.  Hang in there, we may have luck yet!  lol  Who knows.  I'm still waiting on my official rejection email, I'm sure it'll come soon.

I will talk to everyone then!


----------



## tiggeraholic

My daughter had her audition in Austin and was offered a character role.  The email didn't tell her the role but when she logged into the site it said Pluto.


----------



## Toffy

tiggeraholic said:


> My daughter had her audition in Austin and was offered a character role.  The email didn't tell her the role but when she logged into the site it said Pluto.



Oh wow! As in today?! Man she must be stoked after waiting forever and then hearing a yes haha 

So I'm thinking I know what answer I'm getting at this point, but I still wish they'd send the email haha... This is the first audition I've gone to where I can't contact the directors to talk about where and how I can improve my audition performance, so as much as this was the most fun audition ever, it feels like the biggest shot in the dark haha


----------



## GhillieGirlBelle1987

I just posted this on another reply, but my bf got his rejection email for entertainment this morning from disney.  He was measured at 5'6" disney height.  He's real upset, but on the other hand he is excited to be down there with me.  I think hes just nervous because he got recreation, and that could be ANYTHING! 

But just a heads up, rejection emails are being sent


----------



## Ariel864

Okay, some questions here.

1.) what if you only were interested in a Face character, is there any way to just audition for face? Or are you really stuck auditioning for both?

2.) Can you apply and get accepted for a role and then audition? I thought I read somewhere that someone got in and accepted for attractions but was still trying out for entertainment. So that way if you didn't get in you'd have something to fall back on.

3.) If question 2 is a yes, and you auditioned and were only interested in face, and could not make that preference known... If you were offered like fully body suit character could you reject it and go with your original role?


Just some what if questions for you there lol.


----------



## Toffy

> 1.) what if you only were interested in a Face character, is there any way to just audition for face? Or are you really stuck auditioning for both?



Not for the CP you can't... granted, you *could* end up working only face, but no one has any idea if they're gonna get pulled for face until they arrive in Orlando, even if it claims they might be on the log in page.



> 2.) Can you apply and get accepted for a role and then audition? I thought I read somewhere that someone got in and accepted for attractions but was still trying out for entertainment. So that way if you didn't get in you'd have something to fall back on.



That is correct, it's a new amazing rule they've added starting this semester (I myself have been accepted for attractions )



> 3.) If question 2 is a yes, and you auditioned and were only interested in face, and could not make that preference known... If you were offered like fully body suit character could you reject it and go with your original role?



Yep, they send you an email if you pass asking if you want to confirm being a Character Performer or to turn it down to go with your original role. (most don't turn it down, but as Brenna said, it does happen)


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Toffy said:


> Not for the CP you can't... granted, you *could* end up working only face, but no one has any idea if they're gonna get pulled for face until they arrive in Orlando, even if it claims they might be on the log in page.



Actually - Face performers are friends with both their face friend and their fur friends. I don't think anyone JUST does face.


----------



## Dancer:)

So I still haven't heard anything..?


----------



## Toffy

MarinaAndCharlie said:


> Actually - Face performers are friends with both their face friend and their fur friends. I don't think anyone JUST does face.



Interesting... I know some folks at DLR who do only face... Good either way haha 



> So I still haven't heard anything..?



Me neither


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Toffy said:


> Interesting... I know some folks at DLR who do only face... Good either way haha
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither



DLR and WDW are waaaaay different when it comes to Entertainment - at DLR, you'll only do face, only do fur, or only do shows/parades. Whereas at WDW there's a chance you'll do all of it.

& I hope you hear soon... the wait must be brutal


----------



## marz_19

Hi. I auditioned for character performer in, I think it was early to mid-November. My role on my log in site has been changed to character performer, but I have not received the confirmation/rejection email that this thread has been talking about.

Does that mean that it's a mistake?


----------



## ipodluvr287

marz_19 said:


> Hi. I auditioned for character performer in, I think it was early to mid-November. My role on my log in site has been changed to character performer, but I have not received the confirmation/rejection email that this thread has been talking about.
> 
> Does that mean that it's a mistake?



Usually, no its not a mistake. They usually are very slow about sending the emails. I've heard lots of stories like yours where the status has changed, but no email. Later you'll get the acception email.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Joanna71985

PidginPea said:


> I'm working up the nerve to audition for Fall 2010. I'm really hoping to be placed as a dancer in a parade/show. I talked to a CP alum at an info session at my school and she said you choose whether to audition for dance, acting, puppetry, etc... but when people talk about the auditions it sounds like you just go in and do whatever they have you do. Is there ever an opportunity to tell them that you would prefer to be a fur character/face character/parade dancer/etc, or do they cast purely according to need and you take what you get? On the video on the wdwcp website it shows people talking to the audition judges, but I haven't heard of anyone who actually got the chance to do that.
> 
> (I know there is a color coding system but I don't really understand how that works, so sorry if I just asked a stupid question. )



No, you do not choose. At the CP auditions, you are auditioning for fur. Disney will decide if you will be picked to do face, or be trained in anything extra (the second part is pretty uncommon for CPs. Most CPs only do meet and greets or dining).

The color coding system helps with picking shows/parades/ect, as there is a ranking for everything on property.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

PidginPea said:


> Thank you. Sounds like I was misinformed!
> 
> So basically the only way I'd get into a show or parade is if I were chosen as a character and then ranked high enough on the color coding system to train for one? Is that how it works?



Basically, but even then it's unlikely. However, if you're willing to pursue this goal beyond the CP this is a great way to get your foot in the door, and then you can go seasonal and hopefully eventually part time or full time, when you'd be more likely to be trained. HTH!


----------



## Joanna71985

PidginPea said:


> Thank you. Sounds like I was misinformed!
> 
> So basically the only way I'd get into a show or parade is if I were chosen as a character and then ranked high enough on the color coding system to train for one? Is that how it works?



Yes. You have to be selected to be trained in a show or parade. And unfortunately it's not too common for CPs to be trained in anything.


----------



## bellaDisneydncr

PidginPea said:


> Thank you. Sounds like I was misinformed!
> 
> So basically the only way I'd get into a show or parade is if I were chosen as a character and then ranked high enough on the color coding system to train for one? Is that how it works?





Joanna71985 said:


> Yes. You have to be selected to be trained in a show or parade. And unfortunately it's not too common for CPs to be trained in anything.



It is pretty uncommon, as Joanna said, but not impossible. I have a friend who just finished a Fall term. She started out doing fur but was trained as a dancer in the Christmas parade.


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Joanna71985

PidginPea said:


> Thank you all so much! Good to know what to expect.
> 
> QueenofPrideRock, that leads me to another question... Do you know if it's possible to go PT/FT in one position and go seasonal in another? For example, if I were to get a PT position in Attractions or something could I also potentially take a seasonal position with Entertainment? Or is it one or the other?



You can have proficinicies in more then one area (the ability to pick up shifts). However, you can only be statused in one area. So while I can still pick up character attendant shifts, right now I am statused in attractions (I can't be statused in both).


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Joanna71985 said:


> You can have proficinicies in more then one area (the ability to pick up shifts). However, you can only be statused in one area. So while I can still pick up character attendant shifts, right now I am statused in attractions (I can't be statused in both).



i'm so glad you answered joanna because i had NO idea myself. super cp to the rescue, indeed!


----------



## ZeroToHero

bellaDisneydncr said:


> It is pretty uncommon, as Joanna said, but not impossible. I have a friend who just finished a Fall term. She started out doing fur but was trained as a dancer in the Christmas parade.



I would like to second this one - the only person I know in real life who has done the program did the same thing. She did it in 2006 or 2007, I don't remember which.


----------



## Joanna71985

QueenofPrideRock said:


> i'm so glad you answered joanna because i had NO idea myself. super cp to the rescue, indeed!



No problem!


----------



## PidginPea

-


----------



## Joanna71985

PidginPea said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> (By the way.... Joanna, I'm new to this site but I just wanted to say I am really in awe of how much you know and how helpful and kind you are to everyone. Thank you. )



Aww, thank you!


----------



## DisneyHopeful91

I am so excited! I amout 5' 1" I Think and about 100 lbs. I am auditioning at Disneyland in California to be a CP on July 31st I know I have to smile and be animated and all that, but anything else? Do I have to call some number and get a confirmation of some kind before I can audition, or do I just show up? I don't want to take a day's drive to California for nothing... I REALLY want this. I am almost 20 and NEED to get out of my parent's house. And I have ALWAYS wanted to work for Disneyland. If not a character, I want to work rides. Would I be able to apply for that if I don't get a CP? I live in Arizona but have a family member in Cali I would live with. Should I put his address on the form instead of my AZ one? I have very young looking features, most people think I am like 14, but i am almost 20. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to be Alice. I am really good at the accent too. Anyone know what they r looking for this round? I know no one has posted on here since last year, so I am hoping for a response...
I wouldn't mind ANY role they give me, I just REALLY REALLY want this. I have wanted this for like 5 years now and now I finally get a chance. Anyone know how I can apply to do rides while I am at the audition, just in case I don't get a performer role? I am not incredibly hopeful I will get a role, I know there is a good chance I wont, but I REALLY want it and I hope they see that in me. 
Since I live in AZ currently, I hope they don't count me out because of that. I will move in a second if I get a role. Oh and P.S., I am not in the college program. I'm just attending a CP audition!


----------



## LittleMissGiggles89

DisneyHopeful91 said:


> I am so excited! I amout 5' 1" I Think and about 100 lbs. I am auditioning at Disneyland in California to be a CP on July 31st I know I have to smile and be animated and all that, but anything else? Do I have to call some number and get a confirmation of some kind before I can audition, or do I just show up? I don't want to take a day's drive to California for nothing... I REALLY want this. I am almost 20 and NEED to get out of my parent's house. And I have ALWAYS wanted to work for Disneyland. If not a character, I want to work rides. Would I be able to apply for that if I don't get a CP? I live in Arizona but have a family member in Cali I would live with. Should I put his address on the form instead of my AZ one? I have very young looking features, most people think I am like 14, but i am almost 20. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to be Alice. I am really good at the accent too. Anyone know what they r looking for this round? I know no one has posted on here since last year, so I am hoping for a response...
> I wouldn't mind ANY role they give me, I just REALLY REALLY want this. I have wanted this for like 5 years now and now I finally get a chance. Anyone know how I can apply to do rides while I am at the audition, just in case I don't get a performer role? I am not incredibly hopeful I will get a role, I know there is a good chance I wont, but I REALLY want it and I hope they see that in me.
> Since I live in AZ currently, I hope they don't count me out because of that. I will move in a second if I get a role. Oh and P.S., I am not in the college program. I'm just attending a CP audition!



I can help answer one of those questions...if you're applying to the CP and you're interested in being a character performer you check that off as one of your roles that you'd be willing to do. You also check off other roles (in your case attractions) as a backup in case you do not pass the audition. So you would have to be accepted to the CP first and you will be assigned a role, then you attend a CP audition. If you pass then your role becomes character performer, if not your role stays as what you were accepted as but you don't lose your spot in the program.


----------



## Fantasmical

DisneyHopeful91 said:


> I am so excited! I amout 5' 1" I Think and about 100 lbs. I am auditioning at Disneyland in California to be a CP on July 31st I know I have to smile and be animated and all that, but anything else? Do I have to call some number and get a confirmation of some kind before I can audition, or do I just show up? I don't want to take a day's drive to California for nothing... I REALLY want this. I am almost 20 and NEED to get out of my parent's house. And I have ALWAYS wanted to work for Disneyland. If not a character, I want to work rides. Would I be able to apply for that if I don't get a CP? I live in Arizona but have a family member in Cali I would live with. Should I put his address on the form instead of my AZ one? I have very young looking features, most people think I am like 14, but i am almost 20. I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to be Alice. I am really good at the accent too. Anyone know what they r looking for this round? I know no one has posted on here since last year, so I am hoping for a response...
> I wouldn't mind ANY role they give me, I just REALLY REALLY want this. I have wanted this for like 5 years now and now I finally get a chance. Anyone know how I can apply to do rides while I am at the audition, just in case I don't get a performer role? I am not incredibly hopeful I will get a role, I know there is a good chance I wont, but I REALLY want it and I hope they see that in me.
> Since I live in AZ currently, I hope they don't count me out because of that. I will move in a second if I get a role. Oh and P.S., I am not in the college program. I'm just attending a CP audition!



Just so you know, Disneyland does not offer a CP for Entertainment. I don't know if that makes a difference to you, but if you want to do a CP in Entertainment you will need to do it in Florida...


----------



## ntgre

Hi guys. This is a very 'beginner's class' question but I just want to ask that when people meant of having acting experience, does doing a few plays in school counts as them. And do they help in the improvisation part in the auditions for character performers?


----------



## illreadhimstories

So. Very beginner questions and I know you all have probably answered them, but I need to get these answered. 

1. I'm between 5'9" and 5'10". Does that give me any chance to be a face character? I'm totally up to being a villain(i would love to be maleficent in Fantasmic or a villain in general) but i'd really love to be a princess. Do you guys know what i'd be most likely considered for?

2. I don't have much dance background but i can pick up choreography REALLY well and am always big with my movements. Would i still have a chance in the dance part? 

3. Any more tips for me? I'm probably going to the Philadelphia audition.

Thank you guys so much!!


----------



## StefwifnF

Who's gonna be at the Austin auditions??


----------



## ntgre

illreadhimstories said:


> So. Very beginner questions and I know you all have probably answered them, but I need to get these answered.
> 
> 1. I'm between 5'9" and 5'10". Does that give me any chance to be a face character? I'm totally up to being a villain(i would love to be maleficent in Fantasmic or a villain in general) but i'd really love to be a princess. Do you guys know what i'd be most likely considered for?
> 
> 2. I don't have much dance background but i can pick up choreography REALLY well and am always big with my movements. Would i still have a chance in the dance part?
> 
> 3. Any more tips for me? I'm probably going to the Philadelphia audition.
> 
> Thank you guys so much!!


1.If you're about that height, that's where most villians are catagorized, it depends whether you have the Disney look, but don't worry about that.

2. It's fine if you don't have much dancing background, for example if you make a mistake, don't be embarassed, Disney likes people who are positive. If you are always big at your movements, you'll do fine in the improvisation part. I've heard some people who can't dance but did really well in the improvisation part and Disney still hired them.

3.Tips: Just smile, and think positive!
Good luck if you are going to the audition.


----------



## luvsmusic159

Hi!

I saw that the audition cities and dates were up on the Disney Auditions site, and I was wondering, are the Minneapolis, St. Louis, or Ann Arbor auditions pretty crowded/crazy?

I'm from the Chicago area, and I'm going to school downstate, but I think I'd rather go to a quieter audition.

Thanks!


----------



## CrazySteph

ntgre said:


> Hi guys. This is a very 'beginner's class' question but I just want to ask that when people meant of having acting experience, does doing a few plays in school counts as them. And do they help in the improvisation part in the auditions for character performers?



You don't have to have ANY acting experience really. 

They're going to ask you to animate a senario. Really simple! That's as much acting as you can get lol 

Hope this helps!


----------



## RissaColie

CrazySteph said:


> You don't have to have ANY acting experience really.
> 
> They're going to ask you to animate a senario. Really simple! That's as much acting as you can get lol
> 
> Hope this helps!




*I don't know how much this can be answered because of Disney confidentiality but what kind of scenario? Like could you give maybe an example or two?

Two other questions
   First: If I'm planning on applying for the CP in the Fall 2012 when should I plan on auditioning?
   Secondly: Does anyone know how long the Fall Advantage internship is?


Thanks have a magical day!


----------



## Joanna71985

RissaColie said:


> *I don't know how much this can be answered because of Disney confidentiality but what kind of scenario? Like could you give maybe an example or two?
> 
> Two other questions
> First: If I'm planning on applying for the CP in the Fall 2012 when should I plan on auditioning?
> Secondly: Does anyone know how long the Fall Advantage internship is?
> 
> 
> Thanks have a magical day!



The animation is basically like charades (it could be something like making a sandwich, and you just act it out).

Auditions for Fall 2012 will be around Feb/March

Fall Advantage is May/June to early Jan


----------



## bubblybackflips

The CP applications for Fall 2012 aren't even released and I am DYING with anticipation! I'm 5'8" and I want to be in entertainment SO badly!

...hi, I'm new here and a little overexcited


----------



## Gaston21

Be very animated and show that you're enjoying the audition, they like that.


----------



## themermaidgirl

It's been about a year since my last audition.  Since then, I've worked as a performer this summer, with some loveable Peanuts characters.  There's an audition coming up for some fuzzy friends and I'm looking to go.  I'm just very unclear about an appropriate thing to wear.  Obviously, look respectable, but each audition has specifications.  I was thinking a blue tshirt (I'm a blonde - blue always looks nice) and some black yoga pants. 

Also, does my former experience with other fuzz-friends help the way they see me, at least on paper?


----------



## TinkerBelle2992

Do we need to abide by the "Disney look" for auditions? My hair isn't currently a natural color and I have a hair appointment tomorrow morning and I was wondering if I should get it dyed tomorrow or if I'll be okay.


----------



## swiftie13

Hey I'm new to this! Does anyone know if there are any dance related jobs for the cp? Also, if so, do you go to the character auditions or a different one? I've had 16 years of dance, and I just think it would be so much fun to dance for disney!


----------



## LaurenInNeverland

themermaidgirl said:


> It's been about a year since my last audition.  Since then, I've worked as a performer this summer, with some loveable Peanuts characters.  There's an audition coming up for some fuzzy friends and I'm looking to go.  I'm just very unclear about an appropriate thing to wear.  Obviously, look respectable, but each audition has specifications.  I was thinking a blue tshirt (I'm a blonde - blue always looks nice) and some black yoga pants.
> 
> Also, does my former experience with other fuzz-friends help the way they see me, at least on paper?



As long as you feel comfortable in what you will be wearing, your outfit sounds fine to me. I wore black dance pants and a purple shirt with 3/4 sleeves. It was comfy, but I still felt girly wearing it. If you're wearing a t-shirt, I wouldn't wear anything too baggy or too clingy. Above all, just make sure you're wearing shoes you can dance in.  My guess is that your prior experience will probably catch their eye if you bring a resume, and it will certainly come in handy during the audition exercises.



TinkerBelle2992 said:


> Do we need to abide by the "Disney look" for auditions? My hair isn't currently a natural color and I have a hair appointment tomorrow morning and I was wondering if I should get it dyed tomorrow or if I'll be okay.



I would recommend dying it before the audition day. You want them to remember you for what you bring to the audition rather than if your hair doesn't meet their guidelines.



swiftie13 said:


> Hey I'm new to this! Does anyone know if there are any dance related jobs for the cp? Also, if so, do you go to the character auditions or a different one? I've had 16 years of dance, and I just think it would be so much fun to dance for disney!



Apart from Equity performers, which are not part of the CP, all other dancer roles, known as "movers", go through the same audition process as the character auditions. Although it's not common, people who pass the audition sometimes get trained in parades or certain shows. I got to dance in the Christmas parade and my friend (another CP) was an elf in the castle stage show, so it does happen! Go for it!


----------



## Feathers

When auditioning, do you get to choose between fur and face? 

My first choice if I do the program would be fur. I once had a long time to chat with a "good friend of Rapunzel's" on the Dream, and she told me the CP was something to look into. I told her I'd always thought about being good friends with Stitch, and she told me I was literally the perfect height (under five feet). Is height a huge factor? Would it help at all? I already have experience in fur thanks to some fun halloween activities, but nothing that could be noted on a resume. Outside of that I'm my own costumer.

If you don't get to choose, parse, can you at least indicate to them what your preference is?

EDIT: I'm also in the 110-115 pound range, if that makes a difference.


----------



## LaurenInNeverland

Feathers said:


> When auditioning, do you get to choose between fur and face?
> 
> My first choice if I do the program would be fur. I once had a long time to chat with a "good friend of Rapunzel's" on the Dream, and she told me the CP was something to look into. I told her I'd always thought about being good friends with Stitch, and she told me I was literally the perfect height (under five feet). Is height a huge factor? Would it help at all? I already have experience in fur thanks to some fun halloween activities, but nothing that could be noted on a resume. Outside of that I'm my own costumer.
> 
> If you don't get to choose, parse, can you at least indicate to them what your preference is?
> 
> EDIT: I'm also in the 110-115 pound range, if that makes a difference.



All character performers at WDW, even friends of face characters, get trained in fur, and the majority of people who pass the CP audition will do only fur, so it sounds like it's definitely a program for you to look into. No need to worry about marking a preference. 

Performers are placed into certain height "ranges" depending on how tall they are, and that height range dictates who you can be friends with. Disney is very picky about height, but they do often say on disneyauditions.com that special consideration will be given to shorter people (under 5 feet) and very tall people (I'm not sure about this one, but I think it's somewhere around over 6 feet?).


----------



## lperc

Are any other CPs going to audition on February 13th for Face Characters?


----------



## KingK12

jbird003 said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I am new to this board, but I have applied for the Disney College Program in Spring of 2009.  I am planning on attending the character performer audition in Nashville in November.
> 
> Is this audition for fur characters and face characters? I am actually interested in being one of the princes.
> 
> Also, do you all have any tips that may help me out?  I would love to hear about any experiences that you all have had at the Disney auditions.
> 
> Thanks!
> jbird003



Well I wish you the best of luck!!!

-KK


----------



## Macca1111

I just had to say, I can't believe that now that I've done my CP, they're finally holding auditions in Denver.  Grr! Closest one used to be Salt Lake City - makes me wish I could apply again lol!  Good luck to all auditioning for Fall 2012!


----------



## hippiechicken

My daughter is finally the right age to audition for a Character Performer, but the audition coming to our state is titled, "Disney Character Performers for the WDW College Program and Full Time roles," and it states 18 and up.

Does anyone have experience or know the contact info to check if a 16 yo can audition at this site? She would be auditioning for practice this year in hopes of passing the audition next year.


----------



## SgtClaymore

Hey I wish you and all the actors the best of luck. Maybe we'll see you in character one day!


----------



## lperc

hippiechicken said:


> My daughter is finally the right age to audition for a Character Performer, but the audition coming to our state is titled, "Disney Character Performers for the WDW College Program and Full Time roles," and it states 18 and up.
> 
> Does anyone have experience or know the contact info to check if a 16 yo can audition at this site? She would be auditioning for practice this year in hopes of passing the audition next year.



Unfortunately, you have to be 18 to audition for Disney in the US.  I think you can be 16 for Disneyland Paris or Tokyo (not sure though).  And _usually_ at the CP auditions, they will take regular auditioners as well.


----------



## Victoria3

hippiechicken said:


> My daughter is finally the right age to audition for a Character Performer, but the audition coming to our state is titled, "Disney Character Performers for the WDW College Program and Full Time roles," and it states 18 and up.
> 
> Does anyone have experience or know the contact info to check if a 16 yo can audition at this site? She would be auditioning for practice this year in hopes of passing the audition next year.



WDW does have character auditions for 16 year olds but you have to go to the Orlando auditions for those.


----------



## hippiechicken

Victoria3 said:


> WDW does have character auditions for 16 year olds but you have to go to the Orlando auditions for those.



Last year, 16 yos could audition in our state for Character Performer.
I guess we'll have to make a trip to WDW so that she can audition now!!


----------



## queensarilda

So I have a question and I really hope SOMEONE can answer it.
I auditioned for a character performer position and was cast. At the audition that was in nashville we learned our dance, and did our improv, and then the casting directer pulled like 10 of us back in made us put our hair up in wig caps and took our picture. I was cast for a character peformer position and my arrival date is February 20th. Since I was pulled for a potential face how do I audition for face at walt disney world? Do I have to reaudition at a special audition for face? Or when they pulled me at auditions was that my face audition? I just want to know what that meant!
Thank you.


----------



## IdobelieveinDisney

queensarilda said:


> So I have a question and I really hope SOMEONE can answer it.
> I auditioned for a character performer position and was cast. At the audition that was in nashville we learned our dance, and did our improv, and then the casting directer pulled like 10 of us back in made us put our hair up in wig caps and took our picture. I was cast for a character peformer position and my arrival date is February 20th. Since I was pulled for a potential face how do I audition for face at walt disney world? Do I have to reaudition at a special audition for face? Or when they pulled me at auditions was that my face audition? I just want to know what that meant!
> Thank you.



From what I've heard them pulling you aside and taking your picture is in fact the first part of the possible face character audition. If they decided you are a possible face character, you wont find out until you arrive there though. Once your'e there and they've considered you, they'll actually have you try on the appropriate wig and costume and then make their final decision. Hope that made sense


----------



## queensarilda

IdobelieveinDisney said:


> From what I've heard them pulling you aside and taking your picture is in fact the first part of the possible face character audition. If they decided you are a possible face character, you wont find out until you arrive there though. Once your'e there and they've considered you, they'll actually have you try on the appropriate wig and costume and then make their final decision. Hope that made sense



Well Thank you SOO much! I have waited for like since october to hear that. I have another question maybe you can answer. I have a friend that is at WDW right now and he said that on monday they are having a face audition I guess at the park. I do not arrive until two mondays from now. Does that mean since  I will miss the audition so I will not be considered anymore?
Thank you!


----------



## IdobelieveinDisney

queensarilda said:


> Well Thank you SOO much! I have waited for like since october to hear that. I have another question maybe you can answer. I have a friend that is at WDW right now and he said that on monday they are having a face audition I guess at the park. I do not arrive until two mondays from now. Does that mean since  I will miss the audition so I will not be considered anymore?
> Thank you!



Of course you will still be considered, after all you did have your audition already! You just won't know what their final decision will be until you arrive.


----------



## Huskerkelsey

Is anyone going to the Salt Lake City auditions? I'm not in the CP but I was thinking about going and auditioning because I would love to be a face character and ya never know unless you try!


----------



## taigirl87

Huskerkelsey said:


> Is anyone going to the Salt Lake City auditions? I'm not in the CP but I was thinking about going and auditioning because I would love to be a face character and ya never know unless you try!



My husband and I are going but for the cp


----------



## TR0N IS0

I have an interesting question... what if you have a defining feature on your face that could possibly be covered up (in my case, a small "Marilyn Monroe-esque" mole above my lip) by make-up, should you cover it before auditioning, or would they still consider you for a role regardless?


----------



## Macca1111

My understanding was to cover up what was not Disney-look (dye your roots, makeup on the tats, earrings out etc) but not to cover up your natural look, with the understanding that you could cover something like a mole if they needed you to down the road. Also, if you're hoping for a pale princess make sure you're staying out of the sun - you have to be real careful about the skin tone for face.  Good luck!


----------



## IdobelieveinDisney

So I've been wondering, I know Disney has many face character auditions, but it's mostly just for princesses and princes right? So how do they choose people to portray character like Anastasia, Megara, Wendy and such? I just feel like I never see auditions for these other characters.


----------



## TR0N IS0

Macca1111 said:


> My understanding was to cover up what was not Disney-look (dye your roots, makeup on the tats, earrings out etc) but not to cover up your natural look, with the understanding that you could cover something like a mole if they needed you to down the road. Also, if you're hoping for a pale princess make sure you're staying out of the sun - you have to be real careful about the skin tone for face.  Good luck!


Thank you very much; I really wasn't too definite about what to do (when it came down to covering it, or not.)
The funny thing, is, I wanted to audition in hopes of being Rapunzel and it seems when I mention that I am going to work for Disney soon, everyone says, "Oh, you'd be a perfect Snow White!" (I'm assuming it's my lighter skin!)


----------



## tink22

IdobelieveinDisney said:


> So I've been wondering, I know Disney has many face character auditions, but it's mostly just for princesses and princes right? So how do they choose people to portray character like Anastasia, Megara, Wendy and such? I just feel like I never see auditions for these other characters.



Unless its specifically called a 'princess audition' they are going to pull for any role at the audition. It all depends on what they need and they just usually don't need Megs or Wendy's or other characters that aren't out that often so they don't pull them.


----------



## Victoria3

Disney posted audition dates for Star Wars Weekends. I'll be attending and I was wondering if anyone has been to them? Trying to get a heads up of what to expect.

Thanks!


----------



## SplashDad

What does being 'pulled for face' mean?


----------



## themermaidgirl

SplashDad said:


> What does being 'pulled for face' mean?


Essentially, getting the audition and chosen to be friends with any talking character, like the Princesses.


----------



## Huskerkelsey

Does anyone know of a blog or book or anything where someone talks about working as a face character at WDW? I know Disney probably has some major rules about what you can and can't talk about but I can't help it I'm super curious to know what it's like to work at WDW and I want to find someone who talks about the good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

Huskerkelsey said:


> Does anyone know of a blog or book or anything where someone talks about working as a face character at WDW? I know Disney probably has some major rules about what you can and can't talk about but I can't help it I'm super curious to know what it's like to work at WDW and I want to find someone who talks about the good, the bad, and the ugly.



Silly-beauty.tumblr.com is friends with Ariel, and while it's her personal tumblr, she does occasionally post videos/photos of her on the job. She isn't currently working there, but in a couple months she will be down there, and (I'm assuming) will be sharing more stories.

KelseyWDWCP on YouTube is also good, I think her earlier videos were a bit more helpful. The rest are pretty much just fun videos. I know she was in a few parades, I'm pretty sure she is friends with  Eeyore and possibly a princess.

Lamayfield.blogspot.com is actually somewhere on these boards...she also works in Entertainment, I think just parades. She's awesome.

Oh! And if you search Working for the Mouse there is a stage show/comedy act put on by this guy(his name escapes me) who worked in Disneyland as the Mad Hatter. Granted it was a long time ago and things have changed, but it provides some great comic relief

I know these aren't EXACTLY what you're looking for, but admittedly it is very hard to find any cast member that openly discusses their job as a character. I hope it helps!


----------



## taigirl87

My friend who is in entertainment at wdw(she's friends with the mouse and his girlfriend) she said that my height, 5'6"-5'7", is competitive, which I already knew, but she dropped a bomb on me and told me that I'd basically have to get pulled for face or cast as a mover to even be considered for character performer, that I couldn't just be fur(unless by some magicalness I was approved to be friends with Pluto, eeyore, and buzz)

Now I know that I am not Face material. I accept that fact. But I could totally be a mover, as I grew up as a dancer...But, I still see all the movers as small girls, and though I am not a big girl, I'm still not at a size I like or see as a mover. 

Needless to say this crushed my heart and while I was okay with being pended because I knew I could attend the audition in march, but now I feel like it will be in vain(I am still going to go and hope for the best! I've passed an audition before, so I am confident that I could do well). 

Does anyone have anymore information about movers and the qualifications for it? You can pm me if needs be  any information would be be awesome!!!!


----------



## Huskerkelsey

Thanks for all your help SpoonfulofSugar! That's a lot more than I was expecting!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

taigirl87 said:


> My friend who is in entertainment at wdw(she's friends with the mouse and his girlfriend) she said that my height, 5'6"-5'7", is competitive, which I already knew, but she dropped a bomb on me and told me that I'd basically have to get pulled for face or cast as a mover to even be considered for character performer, that I couldn't just be fur(unless by some magicalness I was approved to be friends with Pluto, eeyore, and buzz)
> 
> Now I know that I am not Face material. I accept that fact. But I could totally be a mover, as I grew up as a dancer...But, I still see all the movers as small girls, and though I am not a big girl, I'm still not at a size I like or see as a mover.
> 
> Needless to say this crushed my heart and while I was okay with being pended because I knew I could attend the audition in march, but now I feel like it will be in vain(I am still going to go and hope for the best! I've passed an audition before, so I am confident that I could do well).
> 
> Does anyone have anymore information about movers and the qualifications for it? You can pm me if needs be  any information would be be awesome!!!!



I don't really have an answer, just go into the audition hopefully! Disney is a bit bipolar (at least to the outside world) with what they want and like, and I really think you just never know! So GREAT luck, and I can't wait to hear about it!

Anyway, my question to add on to your post was okay, the 5'6-5'7 height is competitive, what about the shorter ones? Like Mickey, fairy height, etc.? Is that just as competitive? I'm 5'9, and besides not really knowing what character that height even calls for, I don't know if that height range is as cutthroat as the rest. I would think not, since most girls are shorter, but does anyone know?


Huskerkelsey said:


> Thanks for all your help SpoonfulofSugar! That's a lot more than I was expecting!



haha no problem! That's what happens when you've been stalking the CP as long as I have If I come across any new finds, I will be sure to share!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

I just recently discovered that auditions are coming here later in March and had a few questions... What are the chances of males being accepted as a Character Performer? 

I do have a theatre background, and some dance background including choreography and ballroom dance. I am about 5'5-5'6, so what possible roles are there?

Just trying to decide if I should take a chance and go for the experience! Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## taigirl87

RogerRadcliffe said:


> I just recently discovered that auditions are coming here later in March and had a few questions... What are the chances of males being accepted as a Character Performer?
> 
> I do have a theatre background, and some dance background including choreography and ballroom dance. I am about 5'5-5'6, so what possible roles are there?
> 
> Just trying to decide if I should take a chance and go for the experience! Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!



Depending on what they measure you at, you're at the height to be friends with Peter pan(5'6" is the cut off for him) and maybe Pluto. If they measure you at 5'5" then the characters at that height are pretty limited and sometimes called dead height(except for Peter) the character heights thread has a post that tells round abouts the heights and such for the characters. I say you should still go anyways! It's better to try than not!


----------



## KingK12

RogerRadcliffe said:


> I just recently discovered that auditions are coming here later in March and had a few questions... What are the chances of males being accepted as a Character Performer?
> 
> I do have a theatre background, and some dance background including choreography and ballroom dance. I am about 5'5-5'6, so what possible roles are there?
> 
> Just trying to decide if I should take a chance and go for the experience! Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!




Life is all about taking risk to find where the success and smiles lye !


----------



## TheChosenCheif

KingK12 said:


> Life is all about taking risk to find where the success and smiles lye !



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## lperc

taigirl87 said:


> My friend who is in entertainment at wdw(she's friends with the mouse and his girlfriend) she said that my height, 5'6"-5'7", is competitive, which I already knew, but she dropped a bomb on me and told me that I'd basically have to get pulled for face or cast as a mover to even be considered for character performer, that I couldn't just be fur(unless by some magicalness I was approved to be friends with Pluto, eeyore, and buzz)
> 
> Now I know that I am not Face material. I accept that fact. But I could totally be a mover, as I grew up as a dancer...But, I still see all the movers as small girls, and though I am not a big girl, I'm still not at a size I like or see as a mover.
> 
> Needless to say this crushed my heart and while I was okay with being pended because I knew I could attend the audition in march, but now I feel like it will be in vain(I am still going to go and hope for the best! I've passed an audition before, so I am confident that I could do well).
> 
> Does anyone have anymore information about movers and the qualifications for it? You can pm me if needs be  any information would be be awesome!!!!



I actually just met a girl on my CP who's the exact same height as me (5'6) and she's a character performer.  So it can definitely happen!  But I'm in the same boat as you, three Disney auditions and counting....



RogerRadcliffe said:


> I just recently discovered that auditions are coming here later in March and had a few questions... What are the chances of males being accepted as a Character Performer?
> 
> I do have a theatre background, and some dance background including choreography and ballroom dance. I am about 5'5-5'6, so what possible roles are there?
> 
> Just trying to decide if I should take a chance and go for the experience! Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!



I'm not 100% sure, but I think Terence height cuts off at about 5'5 too.


----------



## taigirl87

lperc said:


> I actually just met a girl on my CP who's the exact same height as me (5'6) and she's a character performer.  So it can definitely happen!  But I'm in the same boat as you, three Disney auditions and counting....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I think Terence height cuts off at about 5'5 too.



Thanks!!!!! That makes me feel better! Good luck on any future auditions!!! 

And I totally forgot about terence(sad cuz he's my fav!) but a friend of mine who is very good friends with Peter, was/is good friends with terence(and the media one too, so he was "official" ha ha, you can google and see the first pics of Terence and tink put out to the media, and he's hanging out with him) he is 5'6"


----------



## mm522

I had a question about auditions just in general, in doesn't have to do with the College Program but this was the only active thread I could find about auditions! For some reason I can't get the Disney Auditions website to display the audition calendar but I can get the facebook page to. However, the calendar on the facebook page doesn't really list any of the detail or the huge paragraph that the website typically does. I know there is a Character Performer audition March 29, but is it also a parade performer/mover audition? I was wondering if anyone could either post on here or PM all the information they list with the audition on the website? That would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ArielinWonderland

mm522 said:


> I had a question about auditions just in general, in doesn't have to do with the College Program but this was the only active thread I could find about auditions! For some reason I can't get the Disney Auditions website to display the audition calendar but I can get the facebook page to. However, the calendar on the facebook page doesn't really list any of the detail or the huge paragraph that the website typically does. I know there is a Character Performer audition March 29, but is it also a parade performer/mover audition? I was wondering if anyone could either post on here or PM all the information they list with the audition on the website? That would be greatly appreciated!



This is what it says:

For: Walt Disney World
Audition City: Orlando, FL
Location: Disney's Animal Kingdom Rehearsal Facility
Looking For: Disney Character Look-alikes	

Thursday, March 29, 2012
04:00 PM
Time zone: Eastern Time (US & Canada)

Disney Parks Talent Casting is seeking male and female performers with engaging personalities to portray Disney Character Look-alikes at the Walt Disney World® Resort near Orlando, FL.

New hire performers now receive $12.40 per hour when performing in Character look-alike roles. Performers develop improvisational skills, poise and grace while working for one of the world's leading entertainment companies. Character Look-alikes perform before thousands of guests each day in meet and greets, parades and stage shows across the Walt Disney World Resort.
Please note: all performers, including Disney Character Look-alikes, will also perform as costumed Disney Characters in our Parks and Resorts.

Seeking the following roles:
Disney Princes and Princesses, including Rapunzel, Cinderella, Aurora, Belle, Ariel, Snow White, Aladdin. Females: 5'3" - 5'7"; Males: 5'10" - 6'0"


Tinker Bell, and Terence. Females: 4'10" - 5'2"; Males: 5'4" - 5'7" 

Audition Location:
Disney's Animal Kingdom Wardrobe/Rehearsal Facility 
3271 Sherberth Rd. 
Kissimmee, FL 34747

Sign-in: 3:00 PM - 4:00 PM - Late applicants will not be allowed to audition.

Requirements: Performers must be at least 16 and authorized to work in the United States.

Some performers may be asked to learn a small movement routine

Applicants who have auditioned for any Walt Disney World Character roles in the past six months are not eligible to audition.

Current WDW College Program Cast Members are not eligible to audition.

Current WDW Character Performers are not eligible to audition.

Open to the general public.

Advanced registration is not required.


----------



## HFBelle

Question... I'm 5'8 3/4", and would like to know if it would be worthwhile to go to an audition... how likely is it that I could be cast? I'm still in highschool, but I do know that I want to do the college program, and want to know my options. I'm going to major in musical theatre in college, so I can sing, act and dance, but for this kind of audition, would I be kicked out before I could even show my talents because of my height?


----------



## Joanna71985

HFBelle said:


> Question... I'm 5'8 3/4", and would like to know if it would be worthwhile to go to an audition... how likely is it that I could be cast? I'm still in highschool, but I do know that I want to do the college program, and want to know my options. I'm going to major in musical theatre in college, so I can sing, act and dance, but for this kind of audition, would I be kicked out before I could even show my talents because of my height?



It depends on what they are looking for. However, there are characters at that height


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

taigirl87 said:


> Depending on what they measure you at, you're at the height to be friends with Peter pan(5'6" is the cut off for him) and maybe Pluto. If they measure you at 5'5" then the characters at that height are pretty limited and sometimes called dead height(except for Peter) the character heights thread has a post that tells round abouts the heights and such for the characters. I say you should still go anyways! It's better to try than not!


Wow, things sure are looking up! I love Peter Pan if you can't tell, and I would love to be friends with him! Pluto is fabulous too. I think there are a few characters in the 5'4 - 5'5 range such as Terrence, Peter Pan, the Princes and a good lot of Fur characters. Where do you find the list of height requirements?

Also, are the Entertainment City Auditions divided up into Dancers and Face Characters or do they do everything all together? I'm still hoping to do it on the CP and haven't ever heard of a face character CP... nothing is impossible!

Last, what are the physical requirements? I can lift 200lbs and run 7 miles if that means anything... I'm in pretty good shape, I just need to work on it some more. 



KingK12 said:


> Life is all about taking risk to find where the success and smiles lye !


You don't know unless you try! Thanks!



lperc said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think Terence height cuts off at about 5'5 too.


It looks like the maximum height for Terrence is 5'7... I have seen the Tinker Bell movies and I really like him in those!

Thank you all, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Joanna71985

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Wow, things sure are looking up! I love Peter Pan if you can't tell, and I would love to be friends with him! Pluto is fabulous too. I think there are a few characters in the 5'4 - 5'5 range such as Terrence, Peter Pan, the Princes and a good lot of Fur characters. Where do you find the list of height requirements?
> 
> Also, are the Entertainment City Auditions divided up into Dancers and Face Characters or do they do everything all together? I'm still hoping to do it on the CP and haven't ever heard of a face character CP... nothing is impossible!
> 
> Last, what are the physical requirements? I can lift 200lbs and run 7 miles if that means anything... I'm in pretty good shape, I just need to work on it some more.



The princes are taller then that. They usually fall around 5'10, in that area.

As for the audition, you are auditioning for fur. They may still pull people for face at the auditions (but I heard that is now done in Disney). Also, anything show/parade related is another audition, once in entertainment


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Joanna71985 said:


> The princes are taller then that. They usually fall around 5'10, in that area.
> 
> As for the audition, you are auditioning for fur. They may still pull people for face at the auditions (but I heard that is now done in Disney). Also, anything show/parade related is another audition, once in entertainment


So if I was planning on attending the Entertainment City Tour Auditions to try for an Entertainment CP position would just be for Fur Characters, correct?

Also, are there some good resources to look at? I'm interested in what the auditions are composed of, mainly because I'm not a big dancer.

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## CliveO

Ellagirl said:


> i dont know the exact height but ur not too tall.



I think you are gonna be to tall for that but you should still try to find another part!


----------



## littleangie

delete


----------



## littleangie

I've always wanted to audition but could never make it down to WDW but since there is a audition near me i am going. I'm going to the Columbus, OH audition on March 17. Is anyone else going to be there?
I am under 5' so i am hoping i have a good chance, but i am also not a "small" person my weight is around 135 lbs. Does that hurt my chances?

If anyone could answer that question i would appreciate it. Thanks in advance. Also if your going to be there please say hi i will have a lime green mickey on my bag.


----------



## littleangie

double post sorry


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

I have a few more questions, or hope that someone can point me in the right direction...

1. How are the auditions structured and the length?

2. What type of dress clothing is suitable for auditions?

3. Where can I find a list of approximate face and fur character heights?

4. Is there anything I can prepare beforehand? I understand that they do not want face shots or resumes, but it doesn't mention SS# or the like.

5. Will auditions affect my standing with Disney and the College Program? My first three choices were Attractions, Merchandise, and Hopper.

Last but not least, where can I confirm the audition dates and times to see if they match up with the Disney Programs Blog? *Nevermind on this one, just found the Audition Calendar on the Disney Auditions site.*

Also I found out that the “character performer” position consists of fur characters, character look-alikes, and parade performers. There are not separate auditions for each of category of character performer.



littleangie said:


> Does that hurt my chances?


They mainly base it off of your "Disney Height" and is the main considering factor for choices. Don't be deterred by anything and just give it a try! You don't know unless you try. 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## taigirl87

RogerRadcliffe said:


> I have a few more questions, or hope that someone can point me in the right direction...
> 
> 1. How are the auditions structured and the length?
> 
> 2. What type of dress clothing is suitable for auditions?
> 
> 3. Where can I find a list of approximate face and fur character heights?
> 
> 4. Is there anything I can prepare beforehand? I understand that they do not want face shots or resumes, but it doesn't mention SS# or the like.
> 
> 5. Will auditions affect my standing with Disney and the College Program? My first three choices were Attractions, Merchandise, and Hopper.



1: the auditions consist of an animation sequence(think over exaggerated charades ha ha), I beleive they have you do two different sequences. They also will teach you a dance, which starts off easy then gets a bit harder. That part is to see if they can put you in parades and shows possibly. When I did my extension audition down in Florida, they first had us do a easy across the floor routine that consisted of skips, grapevines and other simple dance steps. It didn't matter if you did it perfectly, but they used it to see your personality during it. Then they made a cut, and after that we did the animation and dance sequence. They don't always do the cut like they did at my audition, but there was a lot of people at the audition. 
Also the auditions can last at least 4 hours, sometimes can be shorter, but also can be a lot longer. 
2: wear clothes that are comfortable and easy to move around in. Sweat pants or gymn shorts and a tshirt are fine with comfortable sneakers, you don't need to be in dance clothes or wearing dance shoes. 
3: there is a thread in here that has the approximate character heights, but I don't know which page it is on. You can also google it and get an approximate one as well. Either way it'll probably be a few years old. Also, if you're looking more for the face character heights, the Disney auditions site usually lists the heights they are looking for for the face auditions. 
4: I don't remember you needing to have your social with you, but if you have it memorized it wouldn't hurt. Just bring yourself and a smile  and maybe a pen incase they don't have a lot so you don't have to wait for one. Also maybe a book or something to do if you have to wait at all. 
5: I think the only thing the auditions would do is improve your chances of getting into the program, even though it is a competitive role. It'll help because it's another role possibility for you. 

I hope that helped! I'm definitely not an expert! Ha ha


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

taigirl87 said:


> 1: the auditions consist of an animation sequence(think over exaggerated charades ha ha), I beleive they have you do two different sequences. They also will teach you a dance, which starts off easy then gets a bit harder. That part is to see if they can put you in parades and shows possibly. When I did my extension audition down in Florida, they first had us do a easy across the floor routine that consisted of skips, grapevines and other simple dance steps. It didn't matter if you did it perfectly, but they used it to see your personality during it. Then they made a cut, and after that we did the animation and dance sequence. They don't always do the cut like they did at my audition, but there was a lot of people at the audition.
> Also the auditions can last at least 4 hours, sometimes can be shorter, but also can be a lot longer.
> 2: wear clothes that are comfortable and easy to move around in. Sweat pants or gymn shorts and a tshirt are fine with comfortable sneakers, you don't need to be in dance clothes or wearing dance shoes.
> 3: there is a thread in here that has the approximate character heights, but I don't know which page it is on. You can also google it and get an approximate one as well. Either way it'll probably be a few years old. Also, if you're looking more for the face character heights, the Disney auditions site usually lists the heights they are looking for for the face auditions.
> 4: I don't remember you needing to have your social with you, but if you have it memorized it wouldn't hurt. Just bring yourself and a smile  and maybe a pen incase they don't have a lot so you don't have to wait for one. Also maybe a book or something to do if you have to wait at all.
> 5: I think the only thing the auditions would do is improve your chances of getting into the program, even though it is a competitive role. It'll help because it's another role possibility for you.
> 
> I hope that helped! I'm definitely not an expert! Ha ha


Exactly the answer I was looking for!

1. I'm great with charades since we do them in theatre all the time, and I usually go over the top. I will probably kick it up a notch... or two or three. Just practiced a few dance moves, and they remind me of the drills in Lacrosse. Definitely fun stuff!

2. Probably a plain t-shirt, basketball shorts, and tennis shoes. Any restrictions on logos or anything?

3. I will look them up, definitely. I know they are looking for Terrence, which is my height and DCL males in the same height as well. Looks hopeful!

4. I will definitely bring a pen, and probably stretch while I am waiting.

Any tips that you may have? I notice smiling and being over-enthusiastic has been emphasized.

Thank you so much for the help, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## taigirl87

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Exactly the answer I was looking for!
> 
> 1. I'm great with charades since we do them in theatre all the time, and I usually go over the top. I will probably kick it up a notch... or two or three. Just practiced a few dance moves, and they remind me of the drills in Lacrosse. Definitely fun stuff!
> 
> 2. Probably a plain t-shirt, basketball shorts, and tennis shoes. Any restrictions on logos or anything?
> 
> 3. I will look them up, definitely. I know they are looking for Terrence, which is my height and DCL males in the same height as well. Looks hopeful!
> 
> 4. I will definitely bring a pen, and probably stretch while I am waiting.
> 
> Any tips that you may have? I notice smiling and being over-enthusiastic has been emphasized.
> 
> Thank you so much for the help, and Have a Magical Day!



Logos should be fine as long as there isn't anything offensive ha ha. And mabe bring a water bottle just in case? It looks like you're very prepared and I am glad you mentioned stretching as I need to do that beforehand too! 

When is your audition date and what city? Mines salt lake city and on march 26th and I am so excited! It's two days after my husbands birthday so I'm hoping it'll bring us luck ha ha. If I'm believe right my audition date is the last one before the Orlando ones so I'm hoping that will help them remember my husband and I  good luck to you though!!! I'm sure you'll do great!!!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

taigirl87 said:


> Logos should be fine as long as there isn't anything offensive ha ha. And mabe bring a water bottle just in case? It looks like you're very prepared and I am glad you mentioned stretching as I need to do that beforehand too!
> 
> When is your audition date and what city? Mines salt lake city and on march 26th and I am so excited! It's two days after my husbands birthday so I'm hoping it'll bring us luck ha ha. If I'm believe right my audition date is the last one before the Orlando ones so I'm hoping that will help them remember my husband and I  good luck to you though!!! I'm sure you'll do great!!!


Cool! I will definitely be bringing a bag with a few things. Always be prepared!

I will DM you my audition date and city. March 26th will be here sooner than you know it. I do hope you hear back before then concerning your CP.

Break a leg and smile like there is no tomorrow! You two shall do fabulous!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## lperc

Is anyone going to the auditions in Orlando this Thursday?


----------



## taigirl87

as I've been sitting here thinking about my auditions at the end of the month, I was wondering if anyone knows approximately how many character performers they accept for the cp? I know it's competitive, but I'm wondering just how competitive it is.


----------



## lperc

I can't remember the exact number of people but at my audition they said only 5% of people who audition will actually get to be character performers for the CP.


----------



## taigirl87

lperc said:


> I can't remember the exact number of people but at my audition they said only 5% of people who audition will actually get to be character performers for the CP.



Yikes! That's not many at all!!!


----------



## KingK12

lperc said:


> I can't remember the exact number of people but at my audition they said only 5% of people who audition will actually get to be character performers for the CP.




For all of the people who try out at these auditions 5% seems like apretty good acceptance percentage!


----------



## KDilly

KingK12 said:


> For all of the people who try out at these auditions 5% seems like apretty good acceptance percentage!



%5 is not bad at all, you figure 80% of the people don't have much of a chance similar to American Idol... haha

-KD


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

taigirl87 said:


> Yikes! That's not many at all!!!


In perspective, it is actually a good lot. I'm not going to break it down, but keep in mind there are 14 stops for the Entertainment City Tour Auditions. To make it fair, they would pull about the top 8% from each audition.

The reason why they wait for all auditions to be completed is to give the later auditioning groups a chance at the 8% or possibly more. It would mean about 8 people out of every 100 would be placed in an Entertainment position.

Also, I read 5% from lperc's CP blog which sounds about right. They are a bit stricter for the Orlando auditions though due to several reasons. 

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## IdobelieveinDisney

RogerRadcliffe said:


> In perspective, it is actually a good lot. I'm not going to break it down, but keep in mind there are 14 stops for the Entertainment City Tour Auditions. To make it fair, they would pull about the top 8% from each audition.
> 
> The reason why they wait for all auditions to be completed is to give the later auditioning groups a chance at the 8% or possibly more. It would mean about 8 people out of every 100 would be placed in an Entertainment position.
> 
> Also, I read 5% from lperc's CP blog which sounds about right. They are a bit stricter for the Orlando auditions though due to several reasons.
> 
> Have a Magical Day!



From what I hear, not every auditioning group has an equal chance. It's more like first come first serve. I've heard many people who went to the Denver auditions say that the instructors even said most cast members are picked from Denver because it is the first auditioning site.


----------



## taigirl87

IdobelieveinDisney said:


> From what I hear, not every auditioning group has an equal chance. It's more like first come first serve. I've heard many people who went to the Denver auditions say that the instructors even said most cast members are picked from Denver because it is the first auditioning site.



That doesn't sound right to me  I've known quite a few from Utah, and we are usually the last date(before Orlando)


----------



## Huskerkelsey

Taigirl87 do you know how crowded the Utah auditions usually are?


----------



## taigirl87

Huskerkelsey said:


> Taigirl87 do you know how crowded the Utah auditions usually are?



I don't, but I wish I knew! I'm hoping not too many though. If I find out I'll let you know, or if you find out you should let me know


----------



## Huskerkelsey

taigirl87 said:


> I don't, but I wish I knew! I'm hoping not too many though. If I find out I'll let you know, or if you find out you should let me know



You got it!


----------



## hippiechicken

I'm wondering when the latest December Character Performer auditions were the past few years to estimate when they will be this year. (I do realize it could be totally different this year.)
Anyone have that information? I'm trying to plan a trip and it would be great if they were having auditions while we were there!!
__________________


----------



## Belle_91

So I'm 5'2 without heels. I thought this meant I couldn't be a princess, but someone was just telling me that depending on how they measure me, I could. Does anyone know if that's true?

Also, when you audition and if you get into the CP/College program, do they tell you who you'll be friends with or if you'll even be a face character? Even if I'm not a princess, I would like to be a face character like maybe Alice, Wendy, or Tink. 

Thanks.


----------



## Joanna71985

Belle_91 said:


> So I'm 5'2 without heels. I thought this meant I couldn't be a princess, but someone was just telling me that depending on how they measure me, I could. Does anyone know if that's true?
> 
> Also, when you audition and if you get into the CP/College program, do they tell you who you'll be friends with or if you'll even be a face character? Even if I'm not a princess, I would like to be a face character like maybe Alice, Wendy, or Tink.
> 
> Thanks.



Correct. It would depend on how you are measured (if they like you enough, you could be measured up).

Also, know that as a CP, you are mainly doing fur (even if you are picked as face). Not many CPs do face, as well.


----------



## Belle_91

Joanna71985 said:


> Correct. It would depend on how you are measured (if they like you enough, you could be measured up).
> 
> Also, know that as a CP, you are mainly doing fur (even if you are picked as face). Not many CPs do face, as well.



What if you just did a regular audition/not a CP audition. 

I was thinking about doing the college program, but now I don't know. I might think about working down there in the summer or fall, but not in the college program. I want to finish all of my classes for college--and possibly even graduate--before going to Disney. (I realize if I graduate from college, I wouldn't do the CP program). I'm just looking at all of my options and trying to figure something out.

Thanks everyone for helping me out.


----------



## brerroadrunner

Is it possible for a CP participant to find out if they made a character performer prior to arrival? (Already auditioned)


----------



## Frizzbird

If you went to a cp audition you will find out the results of that audition before your arrival. You won't necessarily find out your height range or any friends you will have but you will know if you are a performer or not.


----------



## Belle_91

What if you don't audition as a CP, but just do a regular audition? Will they tell you then before you arrive, or is it the same thing?

Thanks everyone for being so nice and answering my questions. 

Have a magical day!


----------



## Berlioz70

Belle_91 said:


> What if you don't audition as a CP, but just do a regular audition? Will they tell you then before you arrive, or is it the same thing?



Arrive?

If you attend the regular audition they will tell you at the end of the audition if you made the pool... then you wait (up to 6 months) for a phone call to offer you a job. If you want to work for Disney while you wait, they will direct you to Casting in which you may end up in F&B, Merch, Attractions, etc.


----------



## Sfr90

I posted this on a similar thread but I saw that this thread had been posted on more recently thank y'all!


Hello! I'm not sure if I am posting this in the correct section but this is the most recent thread on this subject that I can find!! 
I have a lot of questions that has been difficult to find online and I'm not the best at navigating the Internet! So I will give a little bit about my self then ask! Ok! I am 21 and currently a nanny! For many years people (my mother and sister in particular) have been telling me I should work at Disney! And I've always thought that is sounded perfect for me I just never thought it would be possible! but now I've decided that if I dont try then I will probably always regret it! Since I have a few questions I'll list them!!
1. I want to audition for a character role (I'm not picky) I would love to do face or fur! But my question is that I do Not want to do the college program. So would I have to be a cast member and live in Orlando to audition? Or can anyone?

2. In high school I was on the dance team for two years and a cheerleader for 2 years. Would that be an advantage for me? Or are the dances SUPER advanced like balet? (around how many 8 counts?)

3. I read a post on this thread that was posted I think in 2006 that special consideration is given to people with ''extreme'' heights. I am 4'9 and I am wondering if that is still the case? 

4. I would want to be a fur character or a face character I honestly have no preference but on the Disney auditions website i'm not sure which type of audition I would attend? Would I go to a face character audition? 

5. I would want to audition in late summer early fall in Orlando but the website only shows auditions through June 28 would it be too risky to wait for one at a later date?

6. This question is jumping the gun but let's say when I audition I get a role, would there be easy ways to find roommates or would I live on Disney property keep in mind I will nOt be doing the college program?

7. I'm under the impression that the audition process is first cut is on overall appearance, then learning a dance, the animation (like decorating a Christmas three) then a final cut?? When wOuld you find out if they will hire me?

I'm so sorry for so many questions!! I just know that y'all have to most knowledge on the subject from all the researching!! So does it seem like I shOuld do it? WHat would my chances be? If there is anything I've missed and y'all think I shOuld know please let me know!! Also what would my weight need to be for my height range 4'9?? Also what wOuld my process be for not doing the college program and doing it full time instead? 

Ok I'm done!! Thank you all so much!!


Also I'm so sorry for my grammar!! I am posting from my iPhone which is difficult!! Thank you!!!


----------



## TinkerBelle2992

I'm working Attractions this fall. I auditioned for character performer in March and didn't get it. So, after the six months can I audition and switch roles? I know you can if you extend, but I can't miss two semesters of school, so that's not an option. They told us there we could audition again in six months but didn't say anything about having to extend to do so. Thanks!


----------



## Joanna71985

TinkerBelle2992 said:


> I'm working Attractions this fall. I auditioned for character performer in March and didn't get it. So, after the six months can I audition and switch roles? I know you can if you extend, but I can't miss two semesters of school, so that's not an option. They told us there we could audition again in six months but didn't say anything about having to extend to do so. Thanks!



No. During the CP, if you are not in entertainment, you can only attend certain auditions (and there are only a few held during the program, including the extension audition). Most of the auditions will be face auditions


----------



## mgriffi6

I did the CP spring 2011 as an attendant and am going back down for the fall CP in merch on august 13th, and I noticed on the hub that they are having look-a-like auditions on june 15th for fall and fall advantage people. I know when I did the spring program they had the same kind of audition shortly after I got there, and I thought I remembered seeing on the hub that they had one in september or somewhere around there last year, but does anyone who has done the fall program before know? It doesn't seem fair that they'd have the audition before the fall people even really arrive, but the description did say for fall and fall advantage, so maybe they won't have on in sept now? But i guess the fall is a pretty slow season so they wouldn't necessarily need to hire people in sept. anyway? haha idk does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## khancock

mgriffi6 said:


> It doesn't seem fair that they'd have the audition before the fall people even really arrive, but the description did say for fall and fall advantage, so maybe they won't have on in sept now?



The inclusion of "Fall" is most likely an oversite by the copy editor since Fall participants will not be there until a few months later.  Guess would be that they were reusing text and whomever copied and pasted updated dates, but didn't really update the base text.

Business needs aren't necessarily "fair" because they are for the benefit of the business and not for the benefit of people.

If they have a business need for face characters in the Fall months, it can be assumed that they would have an additional audition once Fall participants have arrived.

These auditions are additional auditions and may or may not happen ever.  The only one that can be safely assumed that would happen would be the general audition for current cps wanting full time, part time, or seasonal character spots which are also used for cps wanting to extend as a character if this is an option.  But again, while this one usually happens, if they don't need the people due to business needs, there won't be one.


----------



## mgriffi6

Yea, I mean obviously I understand how businesses work, and being an entertainment cast member I understand that process as well. I was referring to "fair" as including the fall people when they havent even arrived yet, but you're right it may be an oversight. Just thought that was weird.


----------



## vab8301

I figured I would post my audition experience and hopefully get some advice.  I recently audition in Orlando for a character/parade/look alike position.  I just moved about two hours from Orlando so I figured I'd give it a shot. 

I wasn't 100% sure what to expect but had a general idea. Also I just graduated college with a degree in dance so I have attended my fair share of auditions.  The audition was very diverse and many people said it was their first time auditioning for anything. Due to the number of people, after you signed in and got measured they took smaller groups to holding areas.  Also I was measured at my appropriate height of 68 inches.

The casting director said they were looking for very specific things and people. She said not to get offended if you get cut, you could be the best dancer but they might not need you.  We learned a simple combination with pedestrian movement. Then you performed it down the floor in small groups. After that they made a cut.  They kept mainly guys and a small number of females.  None of them stood out to be extremely trained in dance, if any was wondering. To me it seemed like they were looking for extreme heights.

When I left people were still getting signed in, so there were a lot of people to see.  Just being there made me want to work and perform there even more, so I want to audition again because you just never know.  They said they will keep "scores" for 6 months so you don't have to come back. However they only took my name and height, so I don't know how they would contact me or remember that I was there.  Does anyone know about this six month rule or if there are good times to audition? Like should I wait until the end of summer when they could be hiring for holiday? Any advice for me?  Thanks!


----------



## psherman42

If there are auditions near me, I'm planning on going to an audition for the Spring Advantage 2013 CP. I have no experience with dance but it'd be fun to try and who knows.


----------



## BeastlyKingdoms

I'm planning on applying for the Spring 2013 CP and would like to audition as a character performer. However, I don't want to get stuck with a not-great job if I don't make the audition. Any advice for this?
I know you don't hear if you're accepted into the program until after your audition, which delays your entrance into some of the jobs. After you audition and find out, only a few jobs may be left.
I would really love to be a character, but there are quite a few jobs that I don't want. Should I just forget the audition and apply for my next top role? Is there any way to go to a really early audition before the other jobs all fill up?


----------



## Joanna71985

BeastlyKingdoms said:


> I'm planning on applying for the Spring 2013 CP and would like to audition as a character performer. However, I don't want to get stuck with a not-great job if I don't make the audition. Any advice for this?
> I know you don't hear if you're accepted into the program until after your audition, which delays your entrance into some of the jobs. After you audition and find out, only a few jobs may be left.
> I would really love to be a character, but there are quite a few jobs that I don't want. Should I just forget the audition and apply for my next top role? Is there any way to go to a really early audition before the other jobs all fill up?



It's not like that anymore. If you select several roles, you can be accepted to one of them before the audition. Then if you pass the audition, you are changed to performer.


----------



## BeachPrincesss

Hi! New to this forum and found this thread.. i know it is old and not very active anymore.. but i thought i'd comment to see who bites. I am considering applying for Spring 2013 as a Character Performer. Realistically, i know i would only be happy if i worked in Entertainment. Obviously it is a hard position to obtain, so that is why i am just loosely planning right now. Auditions are sometime in October, so i may just attend the San Francisco one and see how it goes before i apply, as i am not really set on anything else . I would love to chat with others looking to apply.


----------



## XiphonIII

I just joined myself, and was perusing this thread for tips. It's been my dream to be a face character since I was little, but I've no idea how to get into it. Unfortunately, all of the responses here talk about the college program, but surely there's another way in? I really want to be a face character, but not of the colleges near disney have the programs I want to major in.


----------



## BeachPrincesss

Some of the audition dates were released today on disneyauditions.com. Fun!


----------



## xjen94

If I apply to the DCP for Spring 2013, and then get accepted for another role, can I audition while in WDW to be moved over to entertainment?


----------



## Joanna71985

xjen94 said:


> If I apply to the DCP for Spring 2013, and then get accepted for another role, can I audition while in WDW to be moved over to entertainment?



Not really. There are only select auditions for current CPs, and most are face auditions.


----------



## Savvy

xjen94 said:


> If I apply to the DCP for Spring 2013, and then get accepted for another role, can I audition while in WDW to be moved over to entertainment?



Short answer, no. You can audition for entertainment at one of the auditions this October for entertainment! If you are offered a role before auditioning, you can accept that role and be switched to entertainment upon passing the audition!

Otherwise, you can always opt to extend your program and audition for entertainment then, but you'll have to spend the entire program with a different role before you can extend!


----------



## BeachPrincesss

I'm doing Spring Advantage 2013, i know they hold a Fall extension audition in May for only regular Spring (Advantage can't attend i asked them).. so will there be an Advantage extension audition in like July/August?! I really hope this is true  I'm sure someone might know!


----------



## aznshents

BeachPrincesss said:


> I'm doing Spring Advantage 2013, i know they hold a Fall extension audition in May for only regular Spring (Advantage can't attend i asked them).. so will there be an Advantage extension audition in like July/August?! I really hope this is true  I'm sure someone might know!



Yup. Hold tight. I was Spring Advantage 2011, and I was able to attend an Advantage audition, but it wasn't the one in May. Your time will come.


----------



## BeachPrincesss

aznshents said:


> Yup. Hold tight. I was Spring Advantage 2011, and I was able to attend an Advantage audition, but it wasn't the one in May. Your time will come.



Thank you so much  i was just worried because i would like to extend if i finally by some miracle get CP!


----------



## littlelionsam

ahh i made a separate post about this question but here seemed like a good place to ask it again! for people who have worked in entertainment, what are general opinions of the role? i obviously completely respect confidentiality but i am so torn whether or not i should audition, since i hear the costumes can get very heavy and hot, but there are also many upsides. can anyone share some insight?  thanks!


----------



## NinaM1230

I know the applications are not out yet but I wanted to get a head start on information I should know.

My dream is to be Tinkerbell's face character.

How do they choose you for the audition?
How long is the audition?
Do they choose you based on how you look?

Also, can you apply for more then one thing? I am Disney obsessed and I would do anything just to get a chance to work there so I would do any job there.

Thank You!


----------



## Spo0nfulofSugar

NinaM1230 said:


> I know the applications are not out yet but I wanted to get a head start on information I should know.
> 
> My dream is to be Tinkerbell's face character.
> 
> How do they choose you for the audition?
> How long is the audition?
> Do they choose you based on how you look?
> 
> Also, can you apply for more then one thing? I am Disney obsessed and I would do anything just to get a chance to work there so I would do any job there.
> 
> Thank You!


Anyone can attend an audition listed for the College Program. Depending on how many rounds you advance through (dance portion, acting portion, more challenging dance, so on) and the amount of people at your audition, it could be several hours. Height is the primary factor Disney considers during auditions-there are lots of different character height ranges, I believe Tinkerbell is around...5'2? Many character performers are not face characters, per say-that role also include dancers for parades and fuzzy characters like Tigger and Mickey. Looks only come into play if the people at the audition pull you to be considered to become a face character like Tinkerbell. From what I understand this is pretty rare among Colleg Program-ers.


----------



## McBain15

Hello,

Im just wondering can you just go and audition for a fur character e.g mickey mouse? 

And does anyone know anymore information about the fur character roles, everything on the disney websites are for face characters and parade performers.

Thank you


----------



## Joeywarhorse

Fur auditions come around every so often, just keep an eye out.  The post for it usually has a picture of Chip and Dale, Mickey, etc.


----------



## McBain15

Joeywarhorse said:
			
		

> Fur auditions come around every so often, just keep an eye out.  The post for it usually has a picture of Chip and Dale, Mickey, etc.



Ok thank you, 

Where can I found the posts about the auditions, are they only on the disney auditions website or is there somewhere else?


----------



## Berlioz70

McBain15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im just wondering can you just go and audition for a fur character e.g mickey mouse?
> 
> And does anyone know anymore information about the fur character roles, everything on the disney websites are for face characters and parade performers.
> 
> Thank you



The audition on Jan. 17th is for Character Performers.


----------



## Joeywarhorse

Berlioz,

Can you tell us how Disney height works?

I am trying to read your livejournal blog.  Can you help me figure out how to access it?  All I get is "A Walt Disney World Career" with a green background and nothing else.

Thanks!


----------



## McBain15

hello,

Does anyone know any dates for the fur character auditions for disneyland, disneyworld and disneyland paris? 

And on the disney auditon website it says disney character performers does that mean fur characters ?
Thanks


----------



## Joeywarhorse

Yes, they call fur, character performers.  Character look-alike and parade performers are different.


----------



## Berlioz70

Joeywarhorse said:


> Berlioz,
> 
> Can you tell us how Disney height works?
> 
> I am trying to read your livejournal blog.  Can you help me figure out how to access it?  All I get is "A Walt Disney World Career" with a green background and nothing else.
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry - heights are pretty secretive and cannot be shared publicly - however, if you check the other Character Audition thread there's a lot of info already out there.

I've granted you access to my blog - but I'll warn you I haven't posted since June and I was a performer in 08, a lot of things have changed. You can use the "archive" link on the blog to read my older posts.



Joeywarhorse said:


> Yes, they call fur, character performers.  Character look-alike and parade performers are different.



Actually - those are all Character Performers. The Performer role includes fur, face, parade movers, puppeteers, float drivers, and the list continues. An audition for a look-a-like is run VERY differently than an audition for the character performer. I suggest anyone seriously considering joining the Disney team attend the main character auditions, as you're only allowed to audition once every 6 months. When you go to the main character audition you are being considered for EVERYTHING!!


----------



## littlelionsam

when CPs audition for character performer, can they be friends with a face character from the get-go, or do they have to audition while there?


----------



## Joeywarhorse

Thanks Berlioz,

I should have been more clear on what I meant by Disney height.  What I was wondering is if you'd be able to tell us how Disney measures people at the auditions.  I've heard numerous times, "I'm really 5'6 but my Disney height is 5.45'"  or something of that nature.  

Are you able to tell us how Disney determines height and why it's not the exact physical height of many people who audition?


----------



## Berlioz70

littlelionsam said:


> when CPs audition for character performer, can they be friends with a face character from the get-go, or do they have to audition while there?



Yep - you can be identified as a potential look-a-like at the CP Character Performer auditions.



Joeywarhorse said:


> Thanks Berlioz,
> 
> I should have been more clear on what I meant by Disney height.  What I was wondering is if you'd be able to tell us how Disney measures people at the auditions.  I've heard numerous times, "I'm really 5'6 but my Disney height is 5.45'"  or something of that nature.
> 
> Are you able to tell us how Disney determines height and why it's not the exact physical height of many people who audition?



Disney tries to measure true to height. You hear stories of people being measured out of the range, but it's not really as "orchestrated" as people try to make it sound. You are at your tallest in the morning, as you move and walk throughout the day your spine compresses and you are actually shorter at the end of the day. If you go to an AM audition you will be measured taller than at a PM audition.

Depending on the specific measuring tool there is always a margin of error, but Disney isn't going out of their way to fudge heights. When auditioning in Orlando, you are measured by the Talent Assists before the Casting Directors ever see you. At the CP auditions you'll be measure by the CDs.

It's more likely that people research their "desired" height prior to their audition and try to stretch or shrink accordingly. 

I was measured to my true height at my initial audition, and maintained that height at 2 following internal auditions. I WISH I was an inch taller, but it is what it is, no use wishing for things that are never going to change.


----------



## Joeywarhorse

Berlioz,

Thanks so much for answering that and also allowing me to read your live journal.  I'm learning so much by reading it.  I've only made it to June of 2009 so far, so I'm anxious to see what happens in the next three years.

I have another question:

Do you think your phone interviewer for CP has any contact with the audition people?  For example, after you do your phone interview, and the interviewer thinks "Wow, that person sounds like he/she would be a great Disney employee and their dream is to be a character" they could highly recommend you to the audition people or put a good word in for you?

I think I already know the answer but was curious. 

Also, do you think the chances of getting accepted as a character are more likely through the college program or through the regular full-time audition?

Thanks again!


----------



## littlelotte

hey guys! I don't really know where to post this question, but you all seem like a patient, knowledgable bunch... 
I'm so excited because there are finally new audition dates up for Disneyland and California Adventures. One problem though... the listing for the "Female Singer/Dancer/Actors for the Red Car News Boys" only has one role listed... "SAL: female, portrays 14-17, 5  54, tomboy who dresses in her brothers clothes, alto"... should I even bother going if I'm above the recommended height?


----------



## McBain15

Berlioz,

I'm seriously considering of becoming a fur character, is it best to go to the fur character only auditions and if so how do you know which auditions are just for fur. And I was wondering if I could please  read your journal about you disney career ? 
 Thank you


----------



## Berlioz70

Joeywarhorse said:


> Berlioz,
> 
> Thanks so much for answering that and also allowing me to read your live journal.  I'm learning so much by reading it.  I've only made it to June of 2009 so far, so I'm anxious to see what happens in the next three years.
> 
> I have another question:
> 
> Do you think your phone interviewer for CP has any contact with the audition people?  For example, after you do your phone interview, and the interviewer thinks "Wow, that person sounds like he/she would be a great Disney employee and their dream is to be a character" they could highly recommend you to the audition people or put a good word in for you?
> 
> I think I already know the answer but was curious.
> 
> Also, do you think the chances of getting accepted as a character are more likely through the college program or through the regular full-time audition?
> 
> Thanks again!



June 09 - wow, you made it pretty far in a short period of time!!

To be honest, I'm not positive, I highly doubt the auditions team corresponds with the interviewers... they're looking for different things. The Interviewer wants to make sure you meet the "Disney" mode and the auditioners are looking for your movement abilities. To be a Character you need to pass both areas. Having a great attitude unfortunately will not overshadow your movement ability.

If you're 5' or shorter, strong male mover, stilt walker, or strong princess look-a-like than going through the regular audition is generally better. If you do not fit those categories, then I recommend going the CP route.



littlelotte said:


> hey guys! I don't really know where to post this question, but you all seem like a patient, knowledgable bunch...
> I'm so excited because there are finally new audition dates up for Disneyland and California Adventures. One problem though... the listing for the "Female Singer/Dancer/Actors for the Red Car News Boys" only has one role listed... "SAL: female, portrays 14-17, 5  54, tomboy who dresses in her brothers clothes, alto"... should I even bother going if I'm above the recommended height?



That sounds like an Equity role - not a Character Role. If you're 5'5ish I'd say go for it, much taller and I wouldn't bother. Those roles are cast more on talent, whereas Character roles are cast more based on height.



McBain15 said:


> Berlioz,
> 
> I'm seriously considering of becoming a fur character, is it best to go to the fur character only auditions and if so how do you know which auditions are just for fur. And I was wondering if I could please  read your journal about you disney career ?
> Thank you



There are no fur only auditions - just attend one of the bi-weekly Character Performer auditions. They will audition for everything at that.

To get access to my blog you have to create a livejournal account and then befriend me: brennailya.livejournal.com.


----------



## McBain15

Ok, thank you very much

Just wondering do you know anyone that has moved from England to work at disney world or disneyland , I'm from England  and I was just looking for more information on living and how easy it would be to move there.
Thanks again


----------



## Joeywarhorse

Berlioz,

I just finished reading your entire live journal.  I have to admit, it was almost as good as reading a good book and wondering how it was going to end.  Your journey from CP to management is really fascinating and inspiring.

I thought of a ton of questions while I was reading, and now I can't remember very many.  

Here's one:  Can you describe what a manager in entertainment would do with Disney?  Are the management positions specific to shows, parks, characters, etc?  Which one would (did) you want the most?

One more:  Do you work with CPs in your current position?  If so, how?

Uno mas:  Can you describe the CP role of "costuming" and would you recommend it over other roles?

Thanks!


----------



## iwish81792

Berlioz70 said:


> I've granted you access to my blog - but I'll warn you I haven't posted since June and I was a performer in 08, a lot of things have changed. You can use the "archive" link on the blog to read my older posts.



Hey Berlioz, I was wondering if I could look at your blog too! I love blogs, especially Disney blogs.   I friended you just in case, but feel free to deny it if you'd rather it stay more private.


----------



## Berlioz70

McBain15 said:


> Ok, thank you very much
> 
> Just wondering do you know anyone that has moved from England to work at disney world or disneyland , I'm from England  and I was just looking for more information on living and how easy it would be to move there.
> Thanks again



I know of a couple, but I'm not personally close with any - sorry. Most I know start on the CP or have their green card.



Joeywarhorse said:


> Berlioz,
> 
> I just finished reading your entire live journal.  I have to admit, it was almost as good as reading a good book and wondering how it was going to end.  Your journey from CP to management is really fascinating and inspiring.
> 
> I thought of a ton of questions while I was reading, and now I can't remember very many.
> 
> Here's one:  Can you describe what a manager in entertainment would do with Disney?  Are the management positions specific to shows, parks, characters, etc?  Which one would (did) you want the most?
> 
> One more:  Do you work with CPs in your current position?  If so, how?
> 
> Uno mas:  Can you describe the CP role of "costuming" and would you recommend it over other roles?
> 
> Thanks!



1) There are lots of different types of Entertainment Managers: Characters, Atmosphere, Shows, Parades, Technicians, and depending on the park it can even include DPI. Entertainment Managers are moved around among all of those areas (and all over the parks/resorts) so you could have MK Characters for 2 years and Resort Technicians the next.

2) Yep - I work with tons of CPs. I'm their Manager.

3) Costuming CPs have a million different roles depending on where you get placed (Operations, Character, Parade, Shows). Costuming is unique as we train all of our CPs in a minimum of 2 areas, and if your program is over the holidays you could get trained in more (MK & Epcot). Responsibilities change a lot depending on where you're working. The two things ALL areas have in common is checking for show quality (garment colors, buttons/zippers, fasteners, general quality) and LAUNDRY. If you do not like laundry, I do not recommend Costuming.



iwish81792 said:


> Hey Berlioz, I was wondering if I could look at your blog too! I love blogs, especially Disney blogs.   I friended you just in case, but feel free to deny it if you'd rather it stay more private.



You should have access now!


----------



## DisneyGinger

This may have been addressed already at some point, but is there a dress size/weight limit for fur characters as their is for face?  As in, do the fur costumes only come up to a certain size, limiting the performers to those sizes? 

Thanks


----------



## McBain15

Hello,

I live in England and I'm looking to audition and move to disneyland California in summer 2013. Does anybody know anything about work visa's and how to apply for them ? 

Thanks


----------



## Joeywarhorse

Thanks Berlioz,

Does having graduate degrees help when applying for roles in Disney management, or is experience with the company more important?


----------



## The Wise One

Wow based on reading all of these posts for once in my life I don't hate my height! I'm 4'11 and have always hated being short, but apparently short, petite and blonde according to Disney = perfect Tinkerbell, lol.


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Tried posting this earlier, but my computer froze... Second go!



McBain15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I live in England and I'm looking to audition and move to disneyland California in summer 2013. Does anybody know anything about work visa's and how to apply for them ?
> 
> Thanks


The official Government site is going to be your best resource and friend when it comes to Work Visa's. It should answer the majority of your questions, but if you need any help let me know!

I would strongly recommend working towards a Green Card, which would make your process a bit simpler. The US Citizenship and Immigrations Services is your resource here.

Cheers!



Joeywarhorse said:


> Thanks Berlioz,
> 
> Does having graduate degrees help when applying for roles in Disney management, or is experience with the company more important?



Depending on what role in management you are looking forward to applying for, there is a possibility to work your way up. The easier route is working towards a degree.



The Wise One said:


> Wow based on reading all of these posts for once in my life I don't hate my height! I'm 4'11 and have always hated being short, but apparently short, petite and blonde according to Disney = perfect Tinkerbell, lol.



Really, too adorable! 

There's definitely the pluses in life that you have to look at. How well are you with dancing/acting? That's really your best bet if you want to go that route, as it's a key component!

Best of luck, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## AliSW

so is the CP entertainment audition just for characters? or is it also possible to be a dancer? I read that you have to audition for a dance part after you get into entertainment but the only thing I'd really want to do is dance haha.


----------



## Berlioz70

AliSW said:


> so is the CP entertainment audition just for characters? or is it also possible to be a dancer? I read that you have to audition for a dance part after you get into entertainment but the only thing I'd really want to do is dance haha.



Yes - Dancers (Dream Along with Mickey/Beauty and the Beast) are members of the Equity Union; CPs are not eligible for these roles.

If you are referring to people you see dancing in Parades; Disney Channel Rocks; Festival of the Lion King... those are Character Performers and the CP audition will consider you for those opportunities (though it's pretty RARE for a CP to be trained outside of the holiday parades).


----------



## McBain15

Hello RodgerRadcliffe,

Thank you for replying, with the working visa would it be any easier if I audition for disneyland paris in the summer then ask to be sponsored for a working visa to be able to move to either disney world or disneyland California ? And on the disney audition website it says that the requirements are that you have to be auauthorized to work in the United States. Does that mean you need a visa before you audition?
Thanks again


----------



## McBain15

Hello,

Does anybody know any dates for a disneyland Paris fur character audition? 

Thanks


----------



## PumpkinAlice

I think it's March 21st  and 22nd. Download the PDF File on the Disneyland Paris site and it has all the info!


----------



## PumpkinAlice

*Hello everyone! *
I'm new here! 
I was wondering if you could give me some advice! 
I was thinking of heading over to London in March for the Disneyland Paris Look-Alike auditions, I was hoping Alice or Wendy would be on the list, but sadly they weren't. I've never been to a DL audition.
I'm 19, I think i'm 5'4/5, with pale skin and blue eyes. I'm living in South Ireland, so it would be a pricey trip over to London!

I'm not sure if i match the profile of Cinderella, Ariel, Belle or Snow White, I think I look too young. 
I just uploaded a picture of me on my Twitter @AoifeSaysHello - it's not a very disney-like photo of me, but just a general feel of how young i actually look, haha. If you could take a look and give me your honest opinion of whether i'm going to waste my time travelling over or not, i'd be so grateful.

I do a lot of acting, I have loads of dance experience, and I interact well with others. 
I think my small face is the only thing getting in the way!  
Thanks guys! 


Feel free to follow me on twitter, I follow back!
Thanks again,
Pumpkin Alice! x


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

McBain15 said:


> Hello RodgerRadcliffe,
> 
> Thank you for replying, with the working visa would it be any easier if I audition for Disneyland Paris in the summer then ask to be sponsored for a working visa to be able to move to either Disney world or Disneyland California ? And on the Disney audition website it says that the requirements are that you have to be authorized to work in the United States. Does that mean you need a visa before you audition?
> Thanks again


Hey! It's a process, so I would definitely recommend looking into a working visa/green card beforehand. The best people to help with this is your local office, and embassy if I remember correctly. Get everything situated in time for Disneyland Paris, as it's a start.



PumpkinAlice said:


> *Hello everyone! *
> I'm new here!
> I was wondering if you could give me some advice!
> I was thinking of heading over to London in March for the Disneyland Paris Look-Alike auditions, I was hoping Alice or Wendy would be on the list, but sadly they weren't. I've never been to a DL audition.
> I'm 19, I think i'm 5'4/5, with pale skin and blue eyes. I'm living in South Ireland, so it would be a pricey trip over to London!
> 
> I'm not sure if i match the profile of Cinderella, Ariel, Belle or Snow White, I think I look too young.
> I just uploaded a picture of me on my Twitter @AoifeSaysHello - it's not a very disney-like photo of me, but just a general feel of how young i actually look, haha. If you could take a look and give me your honest opinion of whether i'm going to waste my time travelling over or not, i'd be so grateful.
> 
> I do a lot of acting, I have loads of dance experience, and I interact well with others.
> I think my small face is the only thing getting in the way!
> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Feel free to follow me on twitter, I follow back!
> Thanks again,
> Pumpkin Alice! x


Why hello there, and thanks for dropping down the Rabbit Hole.

As much as I _LOVE_ London (born just south), I'd recommend holding on. 

What theatre/acting experience do you have? Dance Experience?

I don't know exactly how the Disneyland Paris Auditions are ran, but my guess it is pretty similar to the ones in the states, even face character. I can't give a definitive yes/no just off of the information, apologies.

There's hopefully a few other people that may have advice for you!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

For anyone interested, the majority of the 2013 Fall and Fall Advantage Disney College Program Character Performer Audition Dates have been announced!

Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Dreamer87

Hi there!

I'll be going to a character performer audition this weekend, which will be my 3rd try at it in the last year. Even though I didn't make the cut in the previous ones, I'm still glad to have attended - it was a great experience! I know that we'll never know what the casting directors have in mind as far as needs go, but I know that being an average 5'5" and going for full time (rather than college program) probably limits me to some extent. I felt that I have auditioned well in the past, but it was still a bit disappointing to leave after a cut. 

I'm looking forward to the audition, and will give it my best, but was wondering if there's anyone out there who has had a similar experience and has any words of advice? I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Dreamer87 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'll be going to a character performer audition this weekend, which will be my 3rd try at it in the last year. Even though I didn't make the cut in the previous ones, I'm still glad to have attended - it was a great experience! I know that we'll never know what the casting directors have in mind as far as needs go, but I know that being an average 5'5" and going for full time (rather than college program) probably limits me to some extent. I felt that I have auditioned well in the past, but it was still a bit disappointing to leave after a cut.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the audition, and will give it my best, but was wondering if there's anyone out there who has had a similar experience and has any words of advice? I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


Hello! Congrats on continuing to stay motivated, and not giving up! It really is an excellent experience, which not many people see from auditions. 

Unfortunately your height range limits you quite a bit, but you can definitely make up for it. It also depends upon the needs of Entertainment at the time, which may or may not be in your height range in addition to the needs of PT/FT/Seasonal roles.

What is your background/experience in dancing, acting, a theatre? If you can do well in the auditions with these parts, I'm sure you'll have a much better chance.

My advice is to just have fun with it, and blow them out of the water. They know what they're looking for and try to be that. Again, the dance and theatrical experience will help you a lot.

It's been a while, so Berlioz or one of the other wonderful gals here might have more specific advice!

Break a leg, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## Berlioz70

Dreamer87 said:


> but I know that being an average 5'5" and going for full time (rather than college program) probably limits me to some extent.



Not just to some extent... being 5'5 is likely the sole reason for you being cut. That is, unfortunately, probably the worst height for Character Performers. There is only ONE character, in all of WDW, that meets daily at that height... and they can fill it with slightly taller performers that have more options.

The only way I can think of Casting hiring someone at 5'5 would be if they have the ability to be a look-a-like for more than 1 princess.

Sorry!!! I know your pain... I'm 5'7, so I at least have 2 more options... I was able to get in on the CP - but couldn't make the transition to FT. After 2 attempts I came to terms with my height, went into Merch, and am now a Manager back in Entertainment. I would have given anything to be 5'8 then, but am very happy with the path I'm on now.


----------



## Dreamer87

Thanks so much for the encouragement, it means a lot! 



RogerRadcliffe said:


> What is your background/experience in dancing, acting, a theatre? If you can do well in the auditions with these parts, I'm sure you'll have a much better chance.



I've had a lot of great experience in all of these things - several years in high school and a college marching band (color guard - I'm an instructor now as well), and a few years of consistent performing in plays and musicals. I feel that this experience helped me in my past auditions, and I also made sure to practice a lot for the "animation/improv" scenario. The first audition I went to, however, was just simple dance choreography and then they made a big cut. The second one was the choreography as well as the animation, so I was glad to get a shot at that after not getting to do it at the first. 

I appreciate you letting me know about the downfall of being 5'5", Berlioz. It's nice to know the logistical side of things that has probably played a big part in not making it through the auditions so far. I'm still hopeful that maybe it'll play out differently this time, though - if I don't try, I won't know! 
I'm glad that things worked out well for you, even though you it wasn't what you might have wanted/expected in the beginning. It's very encouraging - thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## Dreamer87

It's definitely possible that you would be considered for part time or seasonal, rather than full time. At my first audition, we filled out paperwork where you could indicate either one (or all three) of those that you would be interested in. I'm not 100% sure that they are open to that at every audition, but it was like any other character performer audition that stated it was for CP and full time roles. There's definitely no downside to attending an audition and seeing where it takes you!


----------



## FairyPiranha

Hiya!

I haven't posted here since I was beginning my sophmore year in highschool but I am now a senior and my college plans for disney are so close I can taste them!  

Here is a question I have, I am very interested in auditioning my sophomore year of college for the WDWCP for character performer. That being said I would really love to attend an audition before that so I am a bit more prepared. I am 4'10 and when I was 16 was offered to be tinkerbell, but I was unable to accommodate the living conditions and had to decline. I didn't attend an audition, I just sent in my headshot and resume and then more in depth pictures. I haven't heard of them doing this again so I'm kinda confused on how it worked in the first place... 

But I digress, I would like to attend this upcoming audition in Atlanta and I could do seasonal if they had openings during my school breaks, but I don't want to waste their time either. I'm not sure how seasonal works and if I couldn't make the time requirements than I'd hate to have gone and auditioned and wasted the interviewer's time. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Fairypiranha


----------



## Berlioz70

FairyPiranha said:


> I'm not sure how seasonal works and if I couldn't make the time requirements than I'd hate to have gone and auditioned and wasted the interviewer's time. Any thoughts?



2 basic requirements for seasonal-

1) provide 8 weeks of full availability for training and burn in time for your initial hire
2) work 150 hours on a rolling calendar (which averages to 4 weeks a year, or 1 week a quarter)


----------



## FairyPiranha

Oh! Thats good to know, then I won't go cause I'm not able to make those time requirements. Thanks for answering, I would have gone and not been able to work, which I hate to do. Oh and can I just say Berlioz, I followed your blog in 2009 and you are my hero. I actually met you once when you were kim possible and it made my life, cause I didn't know who you were until later.


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## stillsingingstrong

So, it's entirely possible no one has an answer to this question, and I completely understand if you don't/can't, buuuuut:

I'm a very skinny size 4, 5'7", and a passable dancer. Ie, I bungled the very first step of the dance for the CP audition (I was auditioning for FT) but nailed all the more difficult choreo. I've been cut 3 times now, and I'm wondering-am I just at a poor height for a Character Performer? 

Only because I was especially pleased with my animations this time, and as much as the logical side of my brain knows there's a lot of factors that go into this, I feel like I have the right look and I want to have a "reason," even if it's just supposition. 

(and I know, you can't let auditions get to you, yadda yadda yadda, but Disney has a special hold on my heart that makes their auditions different)


----------



## Berlioz70

I'm going to quote myself:



Berlioz70 said:


> Sorry!!! I know your pain... I'm 5'7, so I at least have 2 more options... I was able to get in on the CP - but couldn't make the transition to FT. After 2 attempts I came to terms with my height, went into Merch, and am now a Manager back in Entertainment. I would have given anything to be 5'8 then, but am very happy with the path I'm on now.



For additional background, I have 20 years of professional dance training, 2 state solo awards and currently teach dance for high schoolers at a local studio. I couldn't get in... height/timing is everything. I've never been cut, always made the pool, but after 6 months no openings were there so I auditioned again.

5'7 is the tall side of some look-a-likes, but I do not have the right look for anything like that so movement was my only hope.



FairyPiranha said:


> Oh and can I just say Berlioz, I followed your blog in 2009 and you are my hero.



That is incredibly amazing, thank you!!!  And wow - what a full circle! I continued to update my blog until last June. Once I became a Manager I stopped, as I couldn't really talk about work anymore, but it amazes me when people remember reading it.


----------



## leebee

My daughter auditioned at WDW on 3/14 at the CP audition for character look-alikes, which was also listed as a fur and mover audition. She is an extremely well-trained dancer who has participated in several high-level, selective summer intensives in addition to her 25+ hours a week in the dance studio. She really isn't interested in being a Princess... she wanted to be a mover. She was #82 of 178 auditionees. They filled in a form, were measured, did an incredibly simple movement routine (4 skips, 8 marches, 2 jazz squares, and 2 pivots), and then they cut everyone between 5'2" and 5'8". DD, of course, is 5'6" (5'5.75" at Rockettes audition... a quarter inch too short for them)- but only measured 5'4.5" at Disney, not sure how/why. She is devastated about not being able to audition for a mover role, and is trying to decide whether or not to continue considering the college program. I am majorly annoyed at spending beaucoup bucks to go to the audition... why don't they list height selections in the audition announcements? 

DD mentioned that someone who has auditioned 3 times for WDW and been cut each time said that being cut this early doesn't mean you are out of contention for a princess role, but wouldn't they have said something about this? DD was in a good frame of mind after the initial disappointment- as she said, there is nothing she can do about her height- but it seems a bit rinky-dink for Disney to know what they are looking for but not bother to list it in the audition announcement. Very disappointing, and EXTREMELY frustrating.


----------



## PrincessKida

Deleted


----------



## Berlioz70

leebee said:


> She is devastated about not being able to audition for a mover role, and is trying to decide whether or not to continue considering the college program. I am majorly annoyed at spending beaucoup bucks to go to the audition... why don't they list height selections in the audition announcements?



Keep in mind that CPs are not hired for Mover Roles. That is something CPs advance to later in their program (often a second or third program) or is something they get after their program ends and they stay on with the company. The main function of a CP is meet and greets and dining.

They actually do hire quite a bit between the 5'4-5'6 range, but it's specifically look-a-likes. Since they hold 1 audition for both types of performers, they leave the heights wide open. Being 5'7, I totally understand hating your height.



PrincessKida said:


> Not to jump on the I <3 Berlioz70 topic, but I had your Google Site on my favorites freshman year of high school. I remember when you had the rumors page and would talk about the "Tear Drop" in Magic Kingdom. I was a little high schooler in New Jersey and I think I lived vicariously through your site. We only went to Disney once/twice a year when I was that age. I think I wanted to be you when I grew up- still probably do!



How fun - thank you!!! I do miss the rumors section - I have to admit I have a lot more knowledge now than I ever did before   and I still read the other rumors out there (which are often completely wrong). Unfortunately, I can really comment on that stuff anymore.


----------



## leebee

Berlioz70 said:


> Keep in mind that CPs are not hired for Mover Roles. That is something CPs advance to later in their program (often a second or third program) or is something they get after their program ends and they stay on with the company. The main function of a CP is meet and greets and dining.



This is interesting to learn, as the text of the audition notice says specifically _"Some performers may step out and bring to life our parades and shows as street dancers... We are also seeking performers for Full Time Character Performer roles for Shows and Parades across the Walt Disney World Resort."_ 

Based on the audition notice, DD went down to audition for a street dancer (aka mover) role. I wish we'd known that CPs aren't hired as movers before taking the time from work to go down last week. We had a good time at Disney, but wouldn't have chosen to do this if we'd known that CPs aren't hired as movers. How would one advance to being a mover later in the program (or after)?


----------



## progroupie

For offsite auditions (non CP) are they making their offers that day or calling you later? My last audition was in Orlando and it seemed like they were putting everyone who made it past the cuts in the pool, we were told they'd contact us within 6 months, I got a call about a week later offering me a role. Are offsite auditions similar? It's part of the CP tour but I'm auditioning for full time. My last offsite audition was for a CP role and I was notified via email.
Also is it a bad idea to attend a predominantly CP audition when going for fulltime? Would it be better to wait for a regular audition?


----------



## Berlioz70

leebee said:


> How would one advance to being a mover later in the program (or after)?



There are internal auditions once in the program. This is a Performer's chance to show skill and talent beyond the typical level. Fall program uses more CPs as movers for the Halloween and Christmas parades. I know a lot of CPs who start out in the spring program, then extend to the fall program (so a second program) and are cast in the seasonal parades.


----------



## Iris

leebee said:


> This is interesting to learn, as the text of the audition notice says specifically _"Some performers may step out and bring to life our parades and shows as street dancers... We are also seeking performers for Full Time Character Performer roles for Shows and Parades across the Walt Disney World Resort."_
> 
> How would one advance to being a mover later in the program (or after)?



I'm going to chime in as well. Sometimes it is easier to get your foot in the door so to speak via the CP program.  If your daughter has her heart set on dancing with Disney, her chances will be better starting out with the CP program, attending end of season auditions, extending and then staying on after the program.  My daughter has done just that.  She started out fall of 2010 in QSFB, auditioned during her program, was selected for Character Performer and extended her program into spring and then applied for part time in April and started part time in May.  She is not in the parade height range so that will never be an option for her, but she has several friends that also went this route and are currently doing shows and parades and have stayed on part time/full time.   Sometimes you just need to find a different way in!

OT - Berlioz, you have met my daughter and I almost met you during my last trip when she saw you at WOD.  But by the time she saw you and tried to catch up to you, you had already walked out the door.  One day I hope to meet you in person!


----------



## Berlioz70

Iris said:


> OT - Berlioz, you have met my daughter and I almost met you during my last trip when she saw you at WOD.  But by the time she saw you and tried to catch up to you, you had already walked out the door.  One day I hope to meet you in person!



Oh yes - I'm guessing your Screen Name is a nod to your DD? I've run into her several times and recently helped her with a fitting! Too bad I missed you though; hope to meet you in the future!


----------



## leebee

Thanks to Berlioz and Iris for more information! I will pass this on to DD... It's exactly the info she is looking for! 

One more question: Does having an Equity card make a difference? DD is doing summer stock and they will facilitate her getting the card, but it's expensive. My guess is that this will be more affordable than getting it on her own... going through the process of earning points, etc... but It is an unanticipated expense, and I don't really know anything about it. Guess maybe it's time to learn!


----------



## Berlioz70

leebee said:


> One more question: Does having an Equity card make a difference? DD is doing summer stock and they will facilitate her getting the card, but it's expensive. My guess is that this will be more affordable than getting it on her own... going through the process of earning points, etc... but It is an unanticipated expense, and I don't really know anything about it. Guess maybe it's time to learn!



It doesn't hurt... Disney does not require potential equity performers to already have their card. If she passes the audition then Disney also helps to get the Equity Card.

Dancer wise - based on her height I think she's in the range for Dream Along with Mickey and the aerial Festival of the Lion King bird. She's too short for Beauty and the Beast. Those are the only regular equity dancer positions I can think of.


----------



## leebee

Berlioz70 said:


> Dancer wise - based on her height I think she's in the range for Dream Along with Mickey and the aerial Festival of the Lion King bird. She's too short for Beauty and the Beast. Those are the only regular equity dancer positions I can think of.



That's a surprise; that bird looks shorter than DD, although Disney measured her more than an inch shorter than either her doctor or the Rockettes (missed that one by one-eighth inch, but we were in NYC anyhow and she went to the audition on a whim!). She'd love to be a jungle animal in FOTLK or a corps dancer in B&B, but knows that performance roles all have physical requirements as well as talent requirements.


----------



## Berlioz70

leebee said:


> She'd love to be a jungle animal in FOTLK or a corps dancer in B&B, but knows that performance roles all have physical requirements as well as talent requirements.



The jungle animals are Character Performers, not equity. I know B&B female dancers start at 5'7.


----------



## cagirl4life

Berlioz70 said:


> The jungle animals are Character Performers, not equity. I know B&B female dancers start at 5'7.



The ariel bird from FOTLK is one of those dream jobs of mine and I always thought it was shorter than me. What is the height for that? I am 5'3" pretty much (old roomie thinks I could get measured shorter to fairy height) Though I am a west coast person and probably going to go for that if my PIs don't work out.


----------



## MickeyCharacter1992

*I'm going to apologize in advance for the large amount of questions I have LOL*

Hello, 

I'm new to the forums and I have some questions! 

First off I am just shy of 18 days away from the DISNEY COLLEGE PROGRAM!!!!!(Spring Advantage Quarter 2013). WHOOOHOOOOOOO!!! SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!

Second, I am currently an Attractions Cast member. Being a Musical Theatre Major my first choice was Character Performer. I auditioned in Chicago on October 21, 2012 and made it all the way to the final round out of 300 people who auditioned. I ended up not getting accepted into character sadly, I really wasn't that upset cause I knew that even if you got to the final round, that didn't necessarily mean that you got character. 

But here's the thing...they said that you had to be available within 6 months in order to be considered. Doing the Spring Advantage Quarter (my college runs on trimesters) My check in date was not scheduled until April 8th, 2013. Besides my height, could this have been another reason for me not getting the role??

I found out that there is another audition in Chicago today at like 11 a.m so my Dad and I called the casting center twice and asked if I should still go. And we ended up getting two different answers. One saying "just go for it and tell them that you are in the College Program" and another one saying "no, your attractions and that is that."

We decided to just go on and go earlier today and talk to them and see what happens. I know that this audition was only 5 months after my last one but nothing beats failure but a trier, you know. 

I mean I am very blessed to be in Attractions but I have DREAMED of entertaining people at WDW, ever since my first time seeing Fantasmic! and putting on tiny performances of the nighttime spectacular for my family at the age of 10 (I'm 20 now). It's in my blood!  

Also I wanted to know, is it possible to audition for a character during your program? I have heard that they have "hush hush" auditions for CP's every now and then. (Sorry if this was asked before).

Thank you all sooo much for your time and once again sorry for the bucket load of questions! LOL

P.S: I am 5'11 (close to 6 feet I think) just for fun, does anybody know what character I could be friends with? I was told Tigger....Goofy maybe??! 

"Have a Magical Day!"


----------



## Iris

MickeyCharacter1992 said:


> *I'm going to apologize in advance for the large amount of questions I have LOL*
> Also I wanted to know, is it possible to audition for a character during your program? I have heard that they have "hush hush" auditions for CP's every now and then. (Sorry if this was asked before).



Not quite sure I would call them "hush hush" as they are pretty well announced and yes on occasion they do have special auditions set up for current CP participants.  They just had one not that long ago for current CPs specificially in the mouse height range. (Not sure why really when there are a ton of fully available seasonal castmembers who are getting zero hours right now - i am guessing it has to do a lot with payroll dollars.)   I think last cp season they also had a special audition.  But they do not always have them, during my daughter's programs they did not have any (fall 2010-spring 2011).  But they will announce this to the CPs.


----------



## MickeyCharacter1992

Iris said:


> Not quite sure I would call them "hush hush" as they are pretty well announced and yes on occasion they do have special auditions set up for current CP participants.  They just had one not that long ago for current CPs specificially in the mouse height range. (Not sure why really when there are a ton of fully available seasonal castmembers who are getting zero hours right now - i am guessing it has to do a lot with payroll dollars.)   I think last cp season they also had a special audition.  But they do not always have them, during my daughter's programs they did not have any (fall 2010-spring 2011).  But they will announce this to the CPs.



Oh! Ok thank you so much!!!


----------



## jobro912

Just settling in at hotel from son's audition in Austin. He made it to round 2  The text he sent after learning the round 2 dance was, "That was intense." So now, we wait


----------



## Dreamer87

I posted a couple of weeks ago, just before I would be attending an audition for the 3rd time, and wanted to give an update on how it went. 

I know that I had a great performance (probably my best yet!) of nailing the choreography, with lots of energy, smiling, etc, but unfortunately didn't make it past the initial cut. It really helps to know from discussions here (especially with Berlioz) that my height was most likely the limiting factor, and I can still say that I had a great audition experience, even if the result was a little disappointing. 

I would still love to perform at WDW, and it seems like going through the character performer auditions might not be the path for me to get there. I've seen some talk about equity performers and would like to learn more about how I can find more information on where/when auditions for that would be, and how I can go about doing it. I have a strong dance/acting background in a variety of platforms, and am hopeful I would be a competitive candidate for this, too. Any other advice or suggestions would be much appreciated as well!


----------



## McBain15

Hi


----------



## jobro912

Son didn't make it for CP Character. I am trying to talk him out of going because I don't think it's the best choice for his program...he is a theatre major and his role is custodial. Ugh...Oh well, I guess he needs to decide.


----------



## Brit_Jude

My stepson was accepted for CP this past Friday for fall advantage.  He lives with his Dad and I.  He auditioned in St. Louis.  We are very proud and excited for him. He starts on 27 May.   Busy trip planning now


----------



## jobro912

Congrats, Brit_Jude...I would be proud, too. Really thought my son had done well.  Guess not. I had hoped it would be his ticket out of custodial.


----------



## nu2dvc

Hey guys, 

Is there a list anywhere on this thread with a compilation of the height ranges for various characters/roles (parade and show dancers/performers)

I just went through quite a bit and didn't come across anything except tidbits here and there.

Thanks in advance if anyone knows whether there is a list posted & if so, what page...


----------



## Joeywarhorse

This is from a thread somewhere on the DIS.  I have no idea how accurate it is.  I saved it from a long time ago:

less 5' Duck height
5'-5'2 Mouse Height
5'2-5'4 Chipmunk height
5'6-5'8 (or so) Pluto height
5'4-5'7 Princess Height
5'9 - 6'0 (or so) Goofy Height"

" 4'6" - 4'7": Daisy, Donald
4'8" - 4'9": Daisy, Donald, Dopey, Jiminy, Mickey, Minnie
4'9" - 4'10": Daisy, Donald, Dopey, Jiminy, Mickey, Minnie, Pinocchio
4'10" - 5'0": Mickey, Minnie, Pinocchio, Brer Rabbit, Meeko, Piglet
5'0" - 5'2": Max, White Rabbit, Pooh, Robin Hood, Timon, Bashful, Grumpy, Sneezy, Sleepy, Scrooge McDuck, Terk
5'1" - 5'2": All of the characters listed above in the 5'0" to 5'2" range, plus Chip, Dale, Suzy, Perla.
5'2" - 5'4": Doc, Gideon, Happy, King Louie, Suzy, Perla, Chip, Dale, Jessie, Bullseye, Penguin
5'5": Mr. Smee, Lagoona Gator, Ice Gator (not much for this height!!)
5'6" - 5'7": Friar Tuck, Mr. Smee, Pluto, Rafiki, Wendell, Buzz Lightyear, Flik, Lagoona Gator, Ice Gator
5'7" - 5'8": Rafiki, Eeyore, Pluto, Prince John, Wendell, Friar Tuck, Buzz Lightyear, Flik
5'8" - 5'9": Prince John, Brer Fox, Eeyore, Shaker, Tweedles, Liverlips, Dumbo
5'9" - 5'10": Liverlips, Tweedles, Shaker, Brer Fox, Geppetto, Dumbo
5'10" - 5'11": Geppetto, Sherriff of Nottingham, Foulfellow, King Lion, Tigger
5'11" - 6'0": Foulfellow, King Lion, Sheriff of Nottingham, Tigger
6'0" - 6'2": Baloo, Big Bad Wolf, Brer Bear, Captain Hook, Genie, Goofy, Launchpad
6'2" - 6'3": Baloo, Beast, Brer Bear, Goofy, Woody, Jafar, Launchpad
6'3" - 6'4": Beast, Jafar, Launchpad"


----------



## Brit_Jude

jobro912 said:
			
		

> Congrats, Brit_Jude...I would be proud, too. Really thought my son had done well.  Guess not. I had hoped it would be his ticket out of custodial.



Thanks jobro912.  I'm sorry your Son is in the current predicament and that he'd made it too.   Whatever you and he decide I hope it all works out.


----------



## McBain15

Hello


Is 5ft 1 a good height to audition for disneyland ?


----------



## leebee

jobro912 said:


> Son didn't make it for CP Character. I am trying to talk him out of going because I don't think it's the best choice for his program...he is a theatre major and his role is custodial. Ugh...Oh well, I guess he needs to decide.



Sorry to hear this; I was really hoping he'd made it. Will his college "hold" his scholarships and financial aid for him to do CP as an internship? DD's school will give her 6 credits for doing the program, and Disney gives what appears to be a great production class that, if DD can talk her way into, her school will give her 3 credits for. CP isn't always about doing something in your major; it's about the overall experience, and having Disney on your resume. Hopefully you guys will come to a decision that makes everyone happy.


----------



## Cais

Did anyone else audition at the ft/pt/ct audition yesterday? It was my first time auditioning and I made it all the way to the end. We did the first movement, cut us down from maybe 300 or so to about 55. From there they split us in half and had us do the animation portion. I made it past there and ended up in the puppetry audition. It was a lot of fun! They told us as we were leaving that if we made it that far our scores were good and we are in the pool for six months. 

Pretty exciting!


----------



## Justice4al

Alright here's the deal, 

i'm 5'2 and i'm not a dancer. 
Iv'e done character performance for 3 years iv'e done kings dominion character shows. and iv'e had too learn that choreography. I have a REALLY OUTGOING personallity, I'm not a dacner and i was wondering what the audition dance was like?! if anyone could help me that would be great! Basically what i'm asking is are they going too not consider me because i'm not a dancer? I really want meet&greet. THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP


----------



## smashattack

Hey guys was wondering if anyone could help answer this. I got a callback for disney cruise lines. I currently do not have a valid passport, so had to answer no for this on the paperwork. However contracts don't start for another 3 months so I can easily have one by then. My question then is by putting no on the paperwork will I immediately be discounted for casting??

Thanks in advance


----------



## smashattack

Hey guys was wondering if anyone could help answer this. I got a callback for disney cruise lines. I currently do not have a valid passport, so had to answer no for this on the paperwork. However contracts don't start for another 3 months so I can easily have one by then. My question then is by putting no on the paperwork will I immediately be discounted for casting??


----------

